# The God of High school



## Tempproxy (Apr 16, 2011)

The God of High School
by Park Yong-Je



*Synopsis:*​While an island half-disappearing from the face of the earth, a mysterious organization is sending out invitations for a tournament to every skilled fighter in the world. If you win you can have ANYTHING you want.
They're recruiting only the best to fight the best and claim the title of The God of High School! - _by mangaupdates_
​
*Genres:* Action,  Adventure,  Comedy,  Fantasy,  Martial Arts,  Sci-fi,  Shounen,  Supernatural 
*Chapters:* 276 (as of September 2016)
*Status:* Ongoing
*Release:* Weekly  (in Naver Webtoon)
*Old Threads: *


***


Pretty good so far there is potential.


second time


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 28, 2011)

Chapters 1-11 Translated on Easygoingscans 

Chapter 24


----------



## Smoke (Aug 28, 2011)

I was gonna wait until ch20 to make a thread.


But I'm glad someone else is also reading this.


That lvl 13 thing, got me by surprise. Hope he doesn't get disqualified.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Aug 28, 2011)

Just started reading it today .
Man i love this manhwa 
If it keeps up like this i think it has the potential to be just as good/popular as The Breaker . 

Mark my words !!! the era of manga is coming to end  and a new bright era shall rise with the takeover of the manhwas 	
Joke aside this is really good and hope it will keep up


----------



## Tempproxy (Aug 28, 2011)

bump bump bump.


----------



## Mizura (Aug 28, 2011)

I found it pretty interesting until my favourite character got beaten. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The guy with the awesome baseball bat style


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 28, 2011)

Then Mori was always lvl13 and that why he was able to break that guy?s arm when he told him to join the tournament? i mean he went from lvl 6-13 in an instant.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Aug 30, 2011)

Chapter 12 is out ! 

Espada himself notes the tech


----------



## ISeeVoices (Aug 30, 2011)

It seems that you  can suppress your level just like in DBZ
He went back to lvl 6 in a second . 

Also there was a small hint that we will find out what GP refers to next chapter. And  i think we just saw the next villain of the story.
I will just say awesome chapter so that i will not give spoilers before you read it .


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh shit! Mori and his badassery again!!!! 

Hey ISV: how did ya took the image for your avy? i can?t save them


----------



## ISeeVoices (Sep 3, 2011)

Link removed 

Now i should go and read it 

Edit : I laugh in real life when they showed Ma-MiSun's wish 
Epic chapter just like the rest of it


----------



## The_Evil (Sep 3, 2011)

Mori and his "Fuck You"  Takewondo style are awesome.

It's obvious that he won't get disqualified.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 3, 2011)

Mori is now a super-star  Also that wrestling chick was awesome


----------



## applesauce (Sep 3, 2011)

Good read so far, but I so thought the main character and the dreadlocks guy were going to fight in the semi-finals.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 3, 2011)

The 2nd part of the wrestler chick's wish, had me laughing so hard.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 9, 2011)

This is some good shit. Totally was surprised by how good it was.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Sep 17, 2011)

Ch.337 	

man they need to translate this faster ... Heard that they have the raw till 23/24 something like that


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 30, 2011)

Nice fight, she totally lost in some way


----------



## PervySageSensei (Sep 30, 2011)

I hope this gets to be a pretty long manga in the works. Its a good read and I'm falling in love with the characters. 



 I'm kinda mad that the wrestler chick lost though pek but at least she still has her arm


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 6, 2011)

Guy with the glasses gets plus points for learning polish


----------



## ISeeVoices (Oct 6, 2011)

Am i the only one who thought that the baseball bat boy is Sherlock 2.0. (movie reference)


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice chapter though that Karate guy was being overwhelmed by the glasses guy.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah I thought the karate guy would be stronger, and maybe even rival the power of the main character but it doesn't look that way.


----------



## PervySageSensei (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm going to need to see more from those stances to determine if he's stronger than the sword chick  


But he just tore a bat apart like it was his palm splashing against a pool of water or ripped it apart like it was a piece of fabric, when I look at it in the panel. That was the first stance, and if it gets stronger as the stances progress. He might be able to do alot more damage.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Oct 15, 2011)

Ape form Yammy

Edit :the fight is so confusing. i'm not used to fights that are illustrated like that. bottom line he is strong )


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 15, 2011)

Though wonder if the Karate guy can do the same to Jin? i mean it was the same technique but i don?t think the glasses dude was as strong as Jin or could pull the technique out as Jin could have done.


----------



## Spirit King (Oct 15, 2011)

It's cool though, seems like the author really likes his use of color which is a very good way to separate it visually from the usual black fighting manhwa/manga.


----------



## Ender (Oct 15, 2011)

finally a thread for this manwha   now someone needs to start one for Orange Marmalade and all is well ....

OT: i've been "reading" the raws. it needs to be scanned faster


----------



## ISeeVoices (Nov 2, 2011)

Ch.16
Ch.16

2 new chapters . Enoy! 	

Edit: chapter 19 was exreamly funny imo.
        as for 20 it had a great cliffhanger


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 2, 2011)

The hell!!! That old man just attacked Jin because of his arm!


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 2, 2011)

raziu said:


> Yeah I thought the karate guy would be stronger, and maybe even rival the power of the main character but it doesn't look that way.


You were saying?


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh shit the fight between Jin tae Jin and the six destroyed 10% of Korea, anyone want to calculate that.


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2011)

damn cliff hanger


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Nov 3, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> You were saying?



The main character is gonna fight a judge...while this kid is beaten up after a fight with lvl 7 guy?


----------



## Ender (Nov 3, 2011)

so next weeks' chapter of GoH will be the last  32 chaps only


----------



## ISeeVoices (Nov 3, 2011)

-Ender- said:


> so next weeks' chapter of GoH will be the last  32 chaps only




it makes no sense to end here.... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



I can understand that the final fight is Jin Mori vs Daewi Han but we still have loads of shit that we need to know. The purpose to this GoH + the weapon that they threatened the prezident. 



 I can't understand Japanese so mind if you can tell us from where do you get that info ?  is it 100% valid?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 3, 2011)

this one is korean though


----------



## Ender (Nov 3, 2011)

if u  look at the bottom of the chap. it says something about the final chapter  i jumped to conclusions and it could just be final chap of part one.


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2011)

so fucking awesome :aweseom

that fight was so anti climatic awesome, just fucking awesome


----------



## Stajyun (Nov 11, 2011)

This is a really good series, am liking it more and more.


----------



## Random Stranger (Nov 17, 2011)

Liking this manga and their characters.




I will be surprised if that girl who is looking for strong seed (easy hentai doujinshi material here :fap) doesn't take an interest in the main charachter after his showdown with the judge. I mean he already was the strongest competitor there even before eating the sage pill.








Shamelessly bumping this thread in the hope people will check out this manga and find out how supercalifragilisticexpialidocious this manga is shaping up to be


----------



## Muk (Nov 17, 2011)

The Last Man Standing

22 and 23 out


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 17, 2011)

Good chapters, mori was able to stand a judge and even be kicking is ass for a little there.


----------



## Random Stranger (Nov 17, 2011)

luffy no haki said:


> Good chapters, mori was able to stand a judge and even be kicking is ass for a little there.


Yeah. But was it because of the sage pill?

It seemed so to me. 

Then again, he could be just that strong.

His grandpa seems to think he's tough shit.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 17, 2011)

Random Stranger said:


> Yeah. But was it because of the sage pill?
> 
> It seemed so to me.
> 
> ...



Mori is so strong that the sage pill had little effect on him, or so the chapters suggests.




Random Stranger said:


> I will be surprised if that girl who is looking for strong seed (easy hentai doujinshi material here :fap) doesn't take an interest in the main charachter after his showdown with the judge. I mean he already was the strongest competitor there even before eating the sage pill.



Mori gonna tap that


----------



## ISeeVoices (Nov 23, 2011)

Ch.454
Ch.454

I know the manhwa is trying to make her be the victim bla bla...the need for money... but still , while i was reading this only 1 word was in my mind :whore


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 23, 2011)

meh, she is just being a brat.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 26, 2011)

Lol Brotherhood of funny hats is plotting something. 

Can't wait for next chapter.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 8, 2011)

Looking like bosses, those two should get a prize for being so badass


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Dec 15, 2011)

[ *God of High School* ]| Ch. 28 |


*Spoiler*: __ 



The next match should be amazing!


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 16, 2011)

yes it should. It'll be awesome.


----------



## Botzu (Dec 16, 2011)

Seems pretty interesting. Series had me scratching my head though when they brought in the guy that was supposed to be Obama and they were talking about how the atomic bomb was useless. Was like wtf was that?


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 5, 2012)

Latest fight has been fucking awesome, I'd be fine if it continued for several more chapters.


----------



## Random Stranger (Jan 23, 2012)

Chapter 22

The latest chapter is out.





The fight between jin mori and that full contact karate guy was epic 

I especially liked how the full contact karate guy instead of jin mori(the main character) was the underdog who was fighting with such strong resolve (to save his friend).

It's a nice twist


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 23, 2012)

Hopefully the guy who spoke at last isnt the dead one.

Anyway nice chapter, think Daewi-han?s resolve went slowly down the toilet after those news. Also Jin-Mori is fucking boss


----------



## Random Stranger (Jan 23, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Daewi-han


Yeah that's his name.

These Koreans have really strange names 

I just can't remember them.




luffy no haki said:


> Hopefully the guy who spoke at last isnt the dead one.


I was thinking the same lol.


----------



## Muk (Jan 25, 2012)

38 out and season 1 end 

fucking awesome finale 

though when is season 2 starting


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 25, 2012)

Fucking awesome final for season 1!! those two are fucking monsters!!

can?t wait for season 2


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 25, 2012)

This fight was badass.

But it's a shame that only Mori will be advancing further.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jan 25, 2012)

Truly, it is. and Im wondering...what terrors are out there now? That blue-haired man was talking like Mori was just average.


----------



## Muk (Jan 26, 2012)

Tousen gives similar advice to Komamura. 

39 out


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 26, 2012)

So shit is starting to get real.


----------



## Ender (Jan 26, 2012)

NUUUUUUUUUUUUU JUDGE


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 26, 2012)

FFFFFUUUUUUUU


Ajussi, you were a real bro. you will be missed.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 26, 2012)

That last page really really depressed the fuck out of me.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 28, 2012)

Bump check out the new chapters guys shit just got real, Dam Granpa is beasting it.


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 28, 2012)

wow, the top tiers are really godly.

Probably shouldn't be surprised since it started with guy Buddha-palming an island...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 28, 2012)

Damn it!! Jin Tae Jin lost an arm!!

Still this is getting more exciting


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 28, 2012)

I just noticed that the next round will be in three person tag teams. Which conveniently includes our main characters. Well this addresses my previous worries.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jan 28, 2012)

The_Evil said:


> I just noticed that the next round will be in three person tag teams. Which conveniently includes our main characters. Well this addresses my previous worries.



What was your previous worries? If one of them was that this is ending soon then no. As season two is starting soon.


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 28, 2012)

Tempproxy said:


> What was your previous worries? If one of them was that this is ending soon then no. As season two is starting soon.





The_Evil said:


> This fight was badass.
> 
> But it's a shame that only Mori will be advancing further.



......................


----------



## Smoke (Jan 28, 2012)

Fuck, dude.


I hate when badass characters are killed in bad ways (announcer was chopped up) or get limbs cut off.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 29, 2012)

This manga is good, but the upped level of violence caught me off guard.

Is GP...magic or something like that? These guys are doing supernatural crap, and the Q's GP boosted to 2500 against Mori. Mori opening the door because his GP was high, the island palm, the tao sword, Jin-tae-jin's kick, seems like magic to my ass.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jan 29, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> This manga is good, but the upped level of violence caught me off guard.
> 
> Is GP...magic or something like that? These guys are doing supernatural crap, and the Q's GP boosted to 2500 against Mori. Mori opening the door because his GP was high, the island palm, the tao sword, Jin-tae-jin's kick, seems like magic to my ass.



It also caught me by surprise, especially if we take into account that nobody else in the world is using magic attacks. Hell the south korean prime-minister/guy with the palm attack went into the white house and breached through all of its defenses almost effortlessly in order to talk with obama. It seems a bit unrealistic than all these powerful magic users are all concentrated in korea and that all of them were hidden so well before whatever event started this whole war between the two sides.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Feb 16, 2012)

Aizen, made his left arm useless


Chapter 42 was ok , but i just saw the spoilers from 43....

*Spoiler*: __ 



We have a guy who has sharingan 	
Edit : it looks like he had lenses


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 16, 2012)

chapter was okay, just and transitory chapter. As for the spoiler....


----------



## Blade (Feb 16, 2012)

Season 2 started? Good to know.

This webtoon should be name as The Tales Of Jin Tae Jin.

He is so awesome.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 16, 2012)

And he lost an arm and probably got kidnapped....but yeah, he is awesome.


----------



## Blade (Feb 16, 2012)

Without being at full health he also attacked the Tao Sword.

And i am curious to see how he lost the arm.


----------



## Muk (Feb 16, 2012)

rofl i like how casual jin tae jin is 

and he still manages to be fucking awesome


----------



## Ender (Feb 22, 2012)

ineffective?

LMAO love the ability of the second guy


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 22, 2012)

That Otaku bastard worried me for a second.

Transitory chapter, it was a funny one.


----------



## Muk (Feb 22, 2012)

oh the sharingan dude was funny 

nice transition

hope action will follow soon


----------



## Keino-kun (Feb 22, 2012)

Didn't realize till now there was a thread for GOH... 

Anyway good chapter... couple of interesting characters.. Thought Da Na Wa would be a serious character but it looks like he'll provide laughs.(his fighting style was funny )

Anyway looking forward to the fights.


----------



## Keino-kun (Feb 26, 2012)

Chapter 44


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 26, 2012)

another transitory chapter....i wanna see Mori and Daewi pwning asses already!!


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 9, 2012)

Chapter 45


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 9, 2012)

lol, that guy stole his money


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 9, 2012)

Homeless guy an interesting character. Somehow he was unaffected by Jin Mori's move.

Read raw of next chapter. Fights have started 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jin Mori paralyzed himself


----------



## PervySageSensei (Mar 9, 2012)

What up with the old guy that stole Jin's money, sorta looking like the 9 arts dragon or that one bum/doc. from the breaker??


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 9, 2012)

Was wondering what the hell that ball gag was for...


----------



## Blade (Mar 9, 2012)

The homeless guy humiliated them.


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 20, 2012)

Chapter 46 is out


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Mar 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Wait..... Jin wanted to see if the acupuncture works.
Well now he knows 
I like this though as now only few
know what he's fully capable of.
Watch in the future round he is going
to do his kick, and its going to blow someone clear into
the spectator seats.


----------



## Muk (Mar 21, 2012)

rofl that was funny he nerfed himself :rofl


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 22, 2012)

Wait....something went wrong, you guys know I am Jin Mo Ri, right?


----------



## Keino-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

Chapter 47


----------



## c3zz4rr (Apr 3, 2012)

One thing that i don't get about this webtoon is how does everybody know who jin tae-jin's grandson is and how he looks like.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 3, 2012)

They discovered it in the moment he used his renewal teakwondo, jin tae-jin is the only one associated to it and then Mori just said openly the old man was his grandpa. What?s weird about it? so far only the judges and those six i don?t know what know abot it and indeed they are the people who should know about it.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Apr 3, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> They discovered it in the moment he used his renewal teakwondo, jin tae-jin is the only one associated to it and then Mori just said openly the old man was his grandpa. What?s weird about it? so far only the judges and those six i don?t know what know abot it and indeed they are the people who should know about it.



the homeless dude who as far as i know is in no way associated with the tournament knew who he was.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 3, 2012)

He was associated with the oldman who was one of the six. he even said that he was crazy for teaching jin tae-jin?s grandchild that pressure point stuff.


----------



## Keino-kun (Apr 3, 2012)

Things are going to get VERY interesting in the next couple of chapters. We are going to finally know what GP is.


----------



## Blade (Apr 4, 2012)

The chapter was good.


----------



## Keino-kun (Apr 11, 2012)

Chapter 48


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 11, 2012)

Not much to say just:

DAT FUCKING Q!!!


----------



## Keino-kun (Apr 11, 2012)

pek


----------



## The_Evil (Apr 11, 2012)

c3zz4rr said:


> the homeless dude who as far as i know is in no way associated with the tournament knew who he was.



The homeless due IS one of the six!


----------



## Muk (Apr 11, 2012)

so why does the worker dude have a hammer?


----------



## Keino-kun (Apr 12, 2012)

Muk said:


> so why does the worker dude have a hammer?



Isn't that his God Point?


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 12, 2012)

Fight style: the Art of the Labourer
Moves: Rice Bag Throw, Nail Hammering.


Hilarious


----------



## c3zz4rr (Apr 13, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> He was associated with the oldman who was one of the six. he even said that he was crazy for teaching jin tae-jin?s grandchild that pressure point stuff.



Yes i know they were both part of the six, however just because they once belonged to the same group doesn't mean that they know the same info now. Like for example, let's say you and I are both part of the same football team, does that mean that i know all you friends and acquaintances or vice versa just because we're in the same group?

 I mean it  wouldn't bother me if the homeless guy recognized the pressure point technique of his former teammate, but the fact that he knew the kid was jin tae-jin's grandchild, something which absolutely nobody knew before they saw his style and he told them, that's what bugs me.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 13, 2012)

And It ever crossed your mind that those guys had contact and the info was revealed to the rest of the six?


----------



## HInch (Apr 14, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> And It ever crossed your mind that those guys had contact and the info was revealed to the rest of the six?



Pretty much this.


----------



## Keino-kun (Apr 19, 2012)

Chapter 49


----------



## Keino-kun (Apr 25, 2012)

Chapter 50

Judge O is a boss


----------



## PervySageSensei (Apr 25, 2012)

I think the fighting is getting a little weird with all of the creating of weapons/elemental type deals. Though, I am interested to see where it is all going and it would explain what happened in chap.1 with the giant hand.


----------



## Keino-kun (Apr 25, 2012)

PervySageSensei said:


> I think the fighting is getting a little weird with all of the creating of weapons/elemental type deals. Though, I am interested to see where it is all going and it would explain what happened in chap.1 with the giant hand.



Meh I think we got spoiled with all the great hand to hand combat from part 1.

TBH this is what I expected after reading chapter 1.


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 25, 2012)

I am gonna be honest, I don't like the introduction of GP.

It was doing pretty good as a martial arts manga. It didn't have to turn into a manga about wizards conjuring weapons and summoning dragons and shit.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 25, 2012)

Change is pretty strong but well who knows maybe this part will be fun too.
Am liking Q and O.


----------



## Muk (Apr 26, 2012)

its a nice dragon design, but yeah i'd like it to stay a martial arts manhwa  oh well still pretty awesome action


----------



## Keino-kun (May 6, 2012)

Chapter 51

Q and O are SO boss 

All female fight next!


----------



## luffy no haki (May 6, 2012)

Nice chapter. Q and O just confirmed their badassery even further.

Lol. I wonder why everytime the main screws up, the second strongest is the one who is said to be the real leader? Han Daewi being the true captain. if only they knew how Mori was rolfstomping him in the tournament.


----------



## Muk (May 7, 2012)

next fight girls with swords


----------



## Keino-kun (May 7, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Nice chapter. Q and O just confirmed their badassery even further.
> 
> Lol. I wonder why everytime the main screws up, the second strongest is the one who is said to be the real leader? Han Daewi being the true captain. if only they knew how Mori was rolfstomping him in the tournament.



LOL, yeah you would think logic says if #2 is so strong #1 must be insane and was just fooling around.
Them thinking this will make it hilarious when he Jim Mori pawns them.


----------



## Muk (May 7, 2012)

and if i am not wrong #2 and #1 barely know any of those special fantasy stuff, yet. so any of their wins will be purely on skill base


----------



## Gecka (May 8, 2012)

Anticipating what Jin can do when the Sage's Pill finally shows its effects.

Also wanna see what his Blue Dragon Kick can do when it makes contact.


----------



## VanzZz (May 10, 2012)

Epic chapter !!


----------



## R00t_Decision (May 10, 2012)

D Vance said:


> Epic chapter !!



Who is the guy with the green hair?


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2012)

One of the winners of teh tournament from another region.


----------



## Keino-kun (May 10, 2012)

R00t_Decision said:


> Who is the guy with the green hair?



*Jun Ju Jok*. He's the grandson of the chairman of "The Six".

The guy who pawned him name is named Taek Jae-Kal. Jin Mo-Ri said he had no visible weaknesses.


----------



## Muk (May 24, 2012)

52 is out 

background story to the cat fight 

that ceros wouldn't be effective against guys like them


----------



## Keino-kun (May 24, 2012)

Interesting story... though is she gets defeated in less than 2 chapters, I'm not sure if it was worth showing? 

Anyway, I want to see what moves Yu Mi-Ra has gained/refined. She has tons of potential. Also sucks she did not realize the wooden sword was actually important... I guess it will be a story line down the road.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 4, 2012)

Chapter 53

Pretty good chapter. Interesting developments as well. Yu Mi Ra hasn't put much into the fight yet. I fully expect her to win.


----------



## rhino25 (Jun 5, 2012)

Keino-kun said:


> Chapter 53
> 
> Pretty good chapter. Interesting developments as well. Yu Mi Ra hasn't put much into the fight yet. I fully expect her to win.



53? Didn't 56 come out like a month ago...?

Edit:

Er, that was the raw. My bad. I thought I was having deja vu reading this lol.


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2012)

54 is out

Ch.8-9

damn why did the next fight gotta be those special moves

at least mi-ra ended her fight without special moves


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice Mi-ra defeating that chick. Also i wanna see hiow is the pecial ability of that blue-haired pal, he has had quite the attention since his few appearances in the first seson.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 12, 2012)

Well, that was quick.

Total ownage.


----------



## Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

no one here reads the raws?


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 12, 2012)

Good chapter. As expected Mi Ra wins with little effort.
In regards to Charyeok, I have no qualms about it as I think it adds to the manhwa.

@Ender I did but I wait for the trans now.


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 18, 2012)

55 is out.

That wasn't a fight, that was a slaughter.

And I think that Mori will have to fight the blue haired guy in the finals.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 18, 2012)

Chapter 55

"You see strength isn't something you can obtain through hard work. You've just got to be born with it."
That is pretty awful advice to give a young kid, no wonder he go pulverized.

I'm glad Han DaeWi jumped in to stop Jin Mori as that wouldn't have ended well.

I don't think Taek Jae-Kal is particularly interested in fighting Mori, he's dead set on beating his rival Park Il Pyo.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 26, 2012)

Chapter 56
Seems like Il Pyo sees weak spots. Interesting if true. 
I think a fight between him an MoRi would be quite epic.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jul 4, 2012)

*The God of High School*
[| EGScans Online Reader |  Chapter 57 |]

This just makes me want to see Jin Mo-Ri fight more.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 4, 2012)

He needs to fight that guy. What i loved is that the pressure didn?t do shit to him.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 10, 2012)

Chapter 58

Very interesting chapter. I think this confirms that either MoRi will fight Il Pyo or they become friends/work together/rivals.

Also like that their is a charyeok/special ability group and a natural strength group. This means that we'll see traditional martial arts when the high level fights continue and not just "powers".

Also glad that Jin Mo Ri is from the strength group.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 23, 2012)

Anyone still reading this?
Anyway here's chapters 59-62


----------



## Muk (Jul 23, 2012)

yeah still following 

was too good so i spoiled myself with raws 

it's not that far ahead but damn good going


----------



## blackhound89 (Jul 23, 2012)

Muk said:


> yeah still following
> 
> was too good so i spoiled myself with raws
> 
> it's not that far ahead but damn good going



that makes two of us


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 23, 2012)

Ahh good to know I'm not the only one. 

Interesting turn of events too. Damn, I'm so tempted to read the raws....


----------



## Use Words Like Rad (Jul 24, 2012)

RAWS are the devil.


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Jul 24, 2012)

chapters 60-64 are out


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 24, 2012)

Wonder what the hell will happen with Mori, 

also will Han Dae Wi come back and finish the other two again?


----------



## shadowlords (Jul 24, 2012)

man they are just pumpin chapters out these days. anyone know where i can find the raws or are we caught up now?


----------



## blackhound89 (Jul 24, 2012)

last time i checked the raws were on chapter 65


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 24, 2012)

Holy shit things are getting really good. 
Mi Ra's special ability looks really epic. I think she'll expose the guy as a doppleganger(after beating him) and they'll be disqualified.



luffy no haki said:


> Wonder what the hell will happen with Mori,
> 
> also will Han Dae Wi come back and finish the other two again?



I don't now. Seems like the guy did something to him. However he used some kind of Acupucture techinque so he can't feel ain so he might be able to go beserk.

Also Han Dae Wi can't participate in this round because he interfered with a match that his team does not belong too. Its all on Mi Ra, if Mo Ri does not come back.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 24, 2012)

shadowlords said:


> man they are just pumpin chapters out these days. anyone know where i can find the raws or are we caught up now?



The Raw is only 1 chapter ahead.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 24, 2012)

Lol forgot about him being banned for this round.

By the raw seems like Mori will just save the day.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 24, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Lol forgot about him being banned for this round.
> 
> By the raw seems like Mori will just save the day.



I ended up reading the raw as when I went to provide the link. 

Seems like the acupuncture technique has indeed worked and he's going to go all out. Its probably going to be epic. pek


----------



## shadowlords (Jul 24, 2012)

Keino-kun said:


> The Raw is only 1 chapter ahead.



Aw man only one chapter.. might as well just wait for it to be translated then. I am a failure as a Korean.


----------



## Use Words Like Rad (Jul 25, 2012)

63 + 64 are out, if you guys haven't seen them already 9I'm slow, sue me.)

Link removed


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2012)

So Mori's the strength user and his friends are magicians...kay fine.

Anyways Mori gonna fuck this dude up, with 12 hp left trollololol.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 25, 2012)

it's called being badass


----------



## shadowlords (Jul 25, 2012)

Kind of dumb how they allow so much interference from the outside in 1v1 matches..


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> it's called being badass



About time cus he's beein missing in action for awhile.

12 hp stomp trollolol.
I except this guy to go down like fodder.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2012)

Chapter 65 is out.

Jin Mori fucking legendary.


----------



## Ender (Jul 25, 2012)

fuck...we're caught up  lol


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 25, 2012)

Jin Mori...I want to cry manly tears dude....


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 25, 2012)

Go Jin Mori! Show those cheaters where's their place!


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 25, 2012)

Mori 

Since he has 24 mins left before he collapses he's probably going to show something special. I can't wait!


----------



## Unknown (Jul 26, 2012)

New chapter:

Jin showing what badass means...


----------



## Ender (Jul 26, 2012)

so badass


----------



## Muk (Jul 26, 2012)

_Utsusemi_

66 translated


----------



## Ender (Jul 26, 2012)

let the scan wars begin  you guys see the statement EGScans posted? XD


----------



## Muk (Jul 26, 2012)

rofl 
i don't even know which manga reader site they host on xD

oh well the speed translation did have some trouble with double pages xD


----------



## Ender (Jul 26, 2012)

idc about that. i mean really. i get the guy's a douche for paying someone to steal their site  but hey, if the idiot wants to lose $$ for that reason, let him


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2012)

Jin Mori, my body is ready.

He just so badass


----------



## Muk (Jul 26, 2012)

he's got what 12 minutes left? 

wonder if he can blitz the last guys


----------



## Ender (Jul 26, 2012)

i'm so hoping he will  i want ownage


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 26, 2012)

Muk said:


> he's got what 12 minutes left?
> 
> wonder if he can blitz the last guys



according tot he chapter he has 9 mins.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 26, 2012)

9 mins left? More than enough time to destroy that other dude.


----------



## TeenRyu (Jul 26, 2012)

The other dude is not underestimating him though. Note he was the only one who said dodge, and he never said anything when the other one was talking shit. He'll be harder than the other 2, but a win nonetheless.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 26, 2012)

FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP FAP


----------



## rhino25 (Aug 3, 2012)

"Zero chance he has an ability"

Don't they know that means he has one? Have they never read a manga before?! :rofl

And hopefully they explain why those guys can use that sword in such a way and the girl (whatshername) had no clue about it even though it was passed on to her by her father.


----------



## bludvein (Aug 3, 2012)

At least in this case I think they were telling the truth. Jin Mori does not possess a special ability(charyeok). He even says it was his first time seeing it when he was observing. He is molded after his grandfather, who doesn't have a "special ability" either. That's no barrier to kicking ass with superhuman strength.


----------



## Keino-kun (Aug 9, 2012)

just in time


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Aug 9, 2012)

holy balls that was awesome.
I couldn't read a lick of it, but I could feel that beatdown


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 9, 2012)

If this keeps going like this I?ll seriously go homo for Mori, I only have two words:

FUCKING AWESOME

can?t wait for the translation


----------



## XxShadowxX (Aug 10, 2012)

Chapter 53

Chapter is out.


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 10, 2012)

Jim Mori 

Badass in training; badass man. Badass


----------



## ISeeVoices (Aug 10, 2012)

page 34 - view
page 35 - skip
page 36 - skip
page 37 - skip
page 36 -view again to see if the images are repeating themselves
page 37 -skip (again)
page 38 - skip
page 39 - skip

Other than that badass chapter.

I was expecting that his " summon " would be bigger.
guess this also works, small but deadly.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 10, 2012)

Fuckin rape. Is that charyeok or just the name of his kick technique. Wasn't the first tech named after a dragon as well. Red dragons coming next.
Literally thought he chapter fucked up till I realized its different reactions to an ass whooping. Great chapter I wonder if Dan could beat these guys too.


----------



## Creator (Aug 10, 2012)

ISeeVoices said:


> page 34 - view
> page 35 - skip
> page 36 - skip
> page 37 - skip
> ...



Did the exact same thing. Think I did the EXACT same pattern. 

Awesome chapter. So far this hasnt disappointed. The color helps aswell, looks fantastic, and reads really nicely aswell.


----------



## Keino-kun (Aug 10, 2012)

Pretty bad trans. Will re-read on egscans version.

The Dragon attack is part of renewal taekwondo and not a charyeok. Liked how Mo-Ri used his special eyes to pinpoint weaknesses and constantly attack them.

Not sure if Dae-Wi could beat them as we have not seen the full extent of his charyeok.

Loved how Young-Je(author) merged both fights to show how he defeated both guys.


----------



## Muk (Aug 11, 2012)

loved the barrage of fists and the reaction to it


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 11, 2012)

That dragonattack is just beast, though is it different from his blue dragon kick?


----------



## Keino-kun (Aug 11, 2012)

eg scans version




luffy no haki said:


> That dragonattack is just beast, though is it different from his blue dragon kick?



Same Blue Dragon kick, just fully developed.


----------



## koguryo (Aug 16, 2012)

Ch.69 is out


----------



## Muk (Aug 16, 2012)

most important thing
the nurse is fine


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 16, 2012)

Dat nurse


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 16, 2012)

I wonder which of our two taekwondo users will beat the shit out of this blue haired phaggot.
I want to see taekwondo vs taekwondo... so he better not screw that up with his stupid ass whale teeth monster bullshit.

Would rage more but the nurse being okay made my day.

Also lol at "Who wasn't at that level at that age" "derp not us " Mori's a monster.


----------



## Keino-kun (Aug 16, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> I wonder which of our two taekwondo users will beat the shit out of this blue haired phaggot.
> I want to see taekwondo vs taekwondo... so he better not screw that up with his stupid ass whale teeth monster bullshit.
> 
> Would rage more but the nurse being okay made my day.
> ...



I definitely think that Park will beat that asshole(Jae-Kal) setting up an epic clash between him and Mo-Ri.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 16, 2012)

Or there will be an epic clash between him and Mori before Mori gets that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) ass.

Both scenarios are equally epic.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 16, 2012)

Jae-Kal is that phaggots name?
Don't even want to see Mori fight him, dudes a waste of Mori's time.
BRB I fight with a whale and am boring as fuck.
Dan can beat the shit out of him instead.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 23, 2012)

Mori beating the crap out of everyone


----------



## Keino-kun (Aug 23, 2012)

Good to see Mo-Ri making was work of those guys.  

Looks like its setting up to be Mo-Ri v Jae-Kal


----------



## Muk (Aug 30, 2012)

was that a kill bill reference 

blondy with yellow jumpsuit


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 30, 2012)

She didn?t realize he was in the restroom?


----------



## Keino-kun (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice, Since DaeWi was still banned from fighting I thought I wouldn't see him fight but it looks like he will.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 31, 2012)

if you haven't found a scan
turning into a hollow

Would be nice to see Dan stomp her into the ground, but isn't he on probation or something?


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Sep 1, 2012)

I really want to see Dae Wi go all out.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 1, 2012)

wasn?t he out just for two fight? Dae Wi i mean.


----------



## Sherlōck (Sep 1, 2012)

In which chapter Jin's kick destroyed half the battle ring?


----------



## OS (Sep 1, 2012)

I wish some of the male faces looked less weird. Fun shit either way.


----------



## Muk (Sep 1, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> if you haven't found a scan
> Ch.103
> 
> Would be nice to see Dan stomp her into the ground, but isn't he on probation or something?



Dan's on probation vs official fights. nothing stopping him from in official fights


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2012)

Chapters out
this

*Spoiler*: __ 



What an attractive little shit. 
Lol @ Goku.


----------



## Keino-kun (Sep 6, 2012)

Special Appearance: Kakarot 

Looks like Dae-Wi has this in the bag. She has an interesting technique though, seems like a combination of things... not sure what though. 

Nice to get an explanation of MoRi's improved dragon kick. It is definitely a very high level move, which very few would be able to come close of replicating.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 6, 2012)

wow...that chick is pretty strong...and has huge racks


----------



## Keino-kun (Sep 6, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> wow...that chick is pretty strong...and has huge racks



and has lots of friends.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 6, 2012)

I don?t doubt it


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 6, 2012)

the earth is round.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 13, 2012)

Where the fuck is the Scan -_- RAW looks good Q_Q.
We've got a Jedi.


----------



## ISeeVoices (Sep 13, 2012)

RAW -> 

The kill bill girl is really weird , can't get used to it.
Also the ref was great this chapter


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 13, 2012)

lol that chick is weird as fuck.

Also dat R


----------



## Keino-kun (Sep 13, 2012)

Need a trans. It looks really funny. Was that DaeWi's 1st kiss or something?


----------



## Lord Omnicent (Sep 13, 2012)

That was a good chapter. Dae is about to level up big time (well he has to keep close to Mori)
He will eventually become Kill Bill girl's #1 Friend  (would make things interesting).


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 14, 2012)

chapter 73

Lol that girl is hilarious. Also Q just couldn?t help himself right? I mean, its high class cooking


----------



## Muk (Sep 14, 2012)

dat cooking skillz 

he just couldn't pass up such a chance


----------



## Muk (Sep 21, 2012)

old ladies like him


----------



## koguryo (Sep 21, 2012)

Oh shit, took me another read to get that we're gonna be getting Mo-Ri vs. Il-Pyo


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 27, 2012)

fffff I love this chit.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 27, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> fffff I love this chit.



Haha, Il-Pyo trollin


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 27, 2012)

Mother fucking R!!

need translation soon


----------



## Keino-kun (Sep 27, 2012)

Damn, seems like an awesome chapter.


----------



## koguryo (Sep 27, 2012)

Trans is up


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 27, 2012)

Seems like Mori fell in  Il-Pyo?s game.


----------



## Muk (Sep 27, 2012)

Mori is more than immune to those trolling games xD

or he'll do a comeback through the losers bracket ;p


----------



## Keino-kun (Sep 28, 2012)

The war has started! Still can't figure out what kind of hax power Mu-Bong has. 

Can't wait to see MoRi v Il Pyo... but I think Il Pyo wants to win>>> more than MoRi which might tip things in his favor.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 28, 2012)

Pyo is going to analyze all of Mori's movements and then sweep him.
Pyo get's beat by The blue haired phaggot and then Mori & Pyo refight for a second chance at him.

...wut.


----------



## Ender (Sep 28, 2012)

"Da-Dun my ass"


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 28, 2012)

Noone gets a bonus from the chess pieces attacking.  Expect that joke.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Ender (Oct 4, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Main guy struggling?  doesn't look like hes even serious atm


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 4, 2012)

Mori's taking too long on this chump change. Can't honestly expect me to think this guy is tougher than any of the imposter fighters he stomped.
Mori must not be anywhere near serious.


----------



## Ender (Oct 4, 2012)

he does have an excellent strategist behind him


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 4, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> he does have an excellent strategist behind him



Not acceptable.
Mori's a monster, bones should've been broken and virginities taken.


----------



## Ender (Oct 4, 2012)

no, this guy isn't a pushover. hes not stronger than mori, but hes also no pushover lol


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 4, 2012)

Thing is if it continues like this, than by the time he fights Pyo, his performance will drop unless he acupunctures himself again...


----------



## Morglay (Oct 4, 2012)

Loved the smack talk: "Laser's from a man's tits... Isn't that kind of gay?" Park Mubong you legend.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 4, 2012)

Awesome chapter. ^that line made me laugh a lot


----------



## Keino-kun (Oct 5, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Not acceptable.
> Mori's a monster, bones should've been broken and virginities taken.



1. Hyeonbok has great stamina as shown in his previous fight
2. Il Pyo is his strategist.
3. Mo Ri is not serious. Give away is his eyes are normal and not like a cross/star.

Looks like Mu Bong will finally be tested and possibly his chareyok explained. Looking forward to that.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 5, 2012)

Hopefully that guy isn?t getting his arm back


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 11, 2012)

Raw Time


Edit:
Thank you Based God Mori.

Also.
OH SHIT.


----------



## OS (Oct 11, 2012)

1. Dem Nurses
2. Dem powers
3. Shit's getting real as fuck.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 11, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> 1. Dem Nurses
> 2. Dem powers
> 3. Shit's getting real as fuck.



I couldn?t say more


----------



## OS (Oct 12, 2012)

wait. Hold up. They switched cut off arms 0.o


----------



## yo586 (Oct 12, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> wait. Hold up. They switched cut off arms 0.o



saw that too, did a double take trying to figure out how he healed super quick, then realized what happened.  woops!


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 12, 2012)

Is this Esciolas or whatever trying to replace God?


----------



## Keino-kun (Oct 12, 2012)

Mo Ri get serious = Hyeonbok gets owned. 

Still have no clue how MuBong chareyok works. Looks like Sang Man-Duk will give him a run for his money.


----------



## Keino-kun (Oct 13, 2012)

Chapter 77 trans


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 13, 2012)

Mori finally kicking ass as usual. And those two are in a complete different league so far. Wonder if the homeless guy will help.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 18, 2012)

Ch. 78 trans is out


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 18, 2012)

The homeless organization


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Oct 18, 2012)

Now I know not to miss with homeless people.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 19, 2012)

If I got this right, then there is more than one God for this manga, that or it's an organization.

Odd how pyo is the desired one, thought for sure it was Mori until the reveal. Looks like Pyo will either become more relevant in the long term...or they'll replace his status with Mori.


----------



## Keino-kun (Oct 19, 2012)

Not sure what all this "god" stuff means. Will have to wait till later.

Il-Pyo is very talented. His ability to spot weakness and attack that is second to none so far. We haven't seen him at full strength either, hopefully we'll see that against MoRi. That's probably why they want Il Pyo, for something along the lines of finding weakness' and making a strategy?


----------



## c3zz4rr (Oct 20, 2012)

Scans by egs are out and they make a hell lotta more sense than the first ones. The god part is actually understandable and it gives a sense of what they are trying to accomplish.

Scan here


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 21, 2012)

So Pyo marks the defeat of Gods?
Interesting...

Hmm at the Six dude being a strength user.
The Six is seeming massively weak right now on all fronts.


----------



## koguryo (Oct 25, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like somebody has a crush


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 25, 2012)

Argh dying to see Pyo vs Mori, greatest battle since Mori vs Dan. 

Oh well. This side plot looks interesting and am anxious for it to converge with our main heroes.


----------



## Ender (Oct 25, 2012)

this manwha has such awesome chibis  its so cute


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 25, 2012)

So the the blue-haired jack-ass wa sthe one who broke Ill-pyo?s friend leg


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 25, 2012)

I found that waillord blue haired phaggots Charyeok.



Spitting image.


Wonder if it'll be Mori or Pyo who breaks his neck and pisses on his grave.
Wut.


----------



## Drakor (Oct 25, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> So the the blue-haired jack-ass wa sthe one who broke Ill-pyo?s friend leg


Not just his friend but his cousin, and not by marriage but by blood. Jin Mori will probably want Jegal Taek if he heard he was also one of those behind his grandfather's kidnapping.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 25, 2012)

This Mangwha needs more recognition wtf is this.


----------



## OS (Oct 25, 2012)

Just wanna hug their kid versions.

And indeed ensoriki, indeed.


----------



## Keino-kun (Oct 26, 2012)

Awesome side story... 

Have a feeling MoRi will tag out..


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 26, 2012)

Read translation.

Now I'm sure Mori's losing or tying with Pyo, but it looks to me like their teams defeat is being set up.

With the antagonists hunting for Pyo, I wonder if the tournament will even finish sounds like it'll be interrupted...similar to the chuunin exams of old (how many years ago was that?)


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 26, 2012)

I think Mori chances of beating il pyo at his full(due to the hype) is like 40%, so i think he may end up losing to Il Pyo unless he one shots this gal.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## ensoriki (Nov 1, 2012)

Fuk I didn't think these two were going to give Mori such issues.
Fuking Pyo you devious bastard.
Wtf is waillord thinking watching them?

Why this chit have to be so damn entertaining...


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 1, 2012)

Amazing chapter. 

How did MoRi regain his coordination and manage to dodge that kick?  

Need a trans.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 1, 2012)

Link removed

Here's a trans my children

Damn Pyo's team is a bunch of desparate mofo's, even waillord is feeling the evil in him.
Fuk it, I liked Pyo, but not feeling this.
Break his neck Mori.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 1, 2012)

I really want Pyo to win. Love how much attention to detail he put into his plan, also how he has the absolute faith of his team. Mori has been shown constantly to be an overwhelming beast. Yet now looks like the underdog... Without Pyo even lifting a finger. Definition of a Don.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 1, 2012)

He is just too many steps ahead. If Mori wants to win this, most likely something related to the Sage?s pill will come up other way I call bullshit


----------



## Morglay (Nov 1, 2012)

True. I doubt that he will tag out, seems like Mori has wanted to fight this guy since their 1st meeting. If shit really hits the fan he still has his acupuncture technique that lets him continue fighting for a while. I feel like Pyo would've planned for that though. So you are right it will either be Mori gets K.O'd whilst doing significant damage, thus goggles gets her chance to shine. Or the Sage's pill becomes relevant again.

Of course Mori's team could lose... Whilst still being able to face shark-bait and co. for the runner-up slot. (I would prefer this, but don't see it happening.)


----------



## OmniOmega (Nov 1, 2012)

Pyo needs to get fucked up hard. He's being such a little bitch

Is he afraid of Mori or something?


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 1, 2012)

Man don?t start with the ridiculous statements please, now strategy = fear?? -_-


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 1, 2012)

Pyo respects Mori, we've known this for awhile, but like Dan (before his friend died) he's desperate for a win and he won't leave things up to chance.

They put him in a team so he's using them to assure victory.
Do I like it? No. Do I understand it? Yes.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 1, 2012)

OmniOmega said:


> Pyo needs to get fucked up hard. He's being such a little bitch
> 
> Is he afraid of Mori or something?



He knew that Mori was a more powerful fighter than him. He saw in the last fight that it would be stupid to just rely on numbers. So he applied tactics specifically to counter Mori. I don't see what the problem is that people have with it, it's fucking awesome. I feel that Pyo really did his homework and if Mori wins then it has just been a massive waste of time. Hopefully Mori learned a lesson from that last attack on him. Which is: "Mercy gets you fucked up."


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 1, 2012)

I could see it happening since the fanatics are looking at him.  They'll go after him either way, and I think offering the loser one last chance is kinda cliche.  Especially given how little he cares about looking the hero.


----------



## OmniOmega (Nov 1, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Man don?t start with the ridiculous statements please, now strategy = fear?? -_-


Weakening someone is a bitch strategy and everyone knows it. There isn't anything inherently wrong with that. I just find things like that annoying even when I do similar things in games. I know thats queer

And if you have to weaken someone just to win than you have to be afraid of in some aspect. It doesnt mean you cower like a wimp but it means you don't want to face them full on.



ensoriki said:


> Pyo respects Mori, we've known this for awhile, but like Dan (before his friend died) he's desperate for a win and he won't leave things up to chance.
> 
> They put him in a team so he's using them to assure victory.
> Do I like it? No. Do I understand it? Yes.


Yeah I don't like it either but I understand.


Moglay said:


> He knew that Mori was a more powerful fighter than him. He saw in the last fight that it would be stupid to just rely on numbers. So he applied tactics specifically to counter Mori. I don't see what the problem is that people have with it, it's fucking awesome. I feel that Pyo really did his homework and if Mori wins then it has just been a massive waste of time. Hopefully Mori learned a lesson from that last attack on him. Which is: "Mercy gets you fucked up."


What you think of it is subjective. Yeah its not a bad tactic in a tourney its just that weakening the strongest of your opponents so you can beat him and proceed to curbstomp his teammates just leaves a bad taste in my mouth. It's one of those moments that make me wish the underdog would get stomped.

I have nothing wrong with him trying to win and neither is his strategy bad but it just annoys me.

And I know this same strategy is utilized in games as well and I kind of hate doing it aswell. 

I know somewhat contradictory.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 1, 2012)

OmniOmega said:


> What you think of it is subjective. Yeah its not a bad tactic in a tourney its just that weakening the strongest of your opponents so you can beat him and proceed to curbstomp his teammates just leaves a bad taste in my mouth. It's one of those moments that make me wish the underdog would get stomped.
> 
> I have nothing wrong with him trying to win and neither is his strategy bad but it just annoys me.
> 
> ...



I never said it wasn't a subjective opinion. I liked Dan back then as well. It is entertaining to view people who will do whatever they have to for a victory. I am not saying that the others that don't use the underhanded and sneaky tactics don't want to win. Just that I enjoy watching the mean and desperate ones more.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 8, 2012)

81 RAW


*Spoiler*: __ 



*LETS FUCKING GO!!!!!!























































































































YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH

BOY *


----------



## Morglay (Nov 8, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> 81 RAW
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



....

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy.Fucking.Shit. It got real up in here.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 8, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Il-Pyo


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 8, 2012)

Please zombie raptor jesus don't let this fight end next chapter.


----------



## synthax (Nov 8, 2012)

Either the sage pill will take effect or he waits until ten minutes are up to start to use his chi tech.Have a feeling though that when he gets it back he deals a heavy blow to Pyo and the girl will finish him off.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 8, 2012)

Il-Pyo was far more epic than I realised. This has been my favourite fight so far.


----------



## synthax (Nov 8, 2012)

Pyo is annoying looking down on Mori when he had to use his comrades to weaken him.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 8, 2012)

Dat Pyo. Though by end Mori was already catching up with his rhythm


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 8, 2012)

So it's basically a 10 minute stall that he can't hold back on because Pyo will rape him if he gets the chance?
Liked the audience reaction to Pyo.

Hoping these guys can get along in the future but I get the feeling they're going to be on bad terms afterwards.
SRS expecting both of them to level change once more.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 8, 2012)

both going to lvl 17 would be awesome.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 8, 2012)

Haha. They would be straight up monsters at level 17. World would be destroyed from the awesome.


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow amazing fight. Already up there with Dae Wi fight 

Amazing that both are just getting started and the fight already at this level. Natural fights are much more epic than chareyok fights, which just seems too hax.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 8, 2012)

Don't know why but I feel like it is more impressive to be someone that relies on physical strength alone, instead of the Gods.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 8, 2012)

They are just lucky a certain someone is disqualified from fighting.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 9, 2012)

Eh just makes Pyo's tactics
His team mates are vastly inferior to him, while Mori has a powerhouse team.
If Dan was here there's no way Pyo would be able to last.

Level 17...good lord.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, The guy Mori shitstomped before arriving to that match against the guy using the sword, was level 17, I wonder how monstrous those two(three counting Dae wi) would be.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 15, 2012)

MY NAME IS JIN MORI MUTHA FUCKAAAAAA

Something in the action is missing, beat downs been too intense.


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 15, 2012)

MoRi just changed his style mid fight?


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 15, 2012)

Lol anyone been noticing how the G.O.H bracelets change arms?


----------



## koguryo (Nov 15, 2012)

Mori is a monster, using Ilpyo's shit


----------



## Ender (Nov 15, 2012)

fucken awesome fight  but i can't say that park is stronger than mori. if he had to weaken the guy this  much to fight equally with him. its strategy and its a good one. but in a full strength fight, it seems hes not as strong.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 15, 2012)

All is fodder before Mori.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2012)

^Jin Tae Jin with both his arms doesn?t think so 

Motherfucking Mori


----------



## Ender (Nov 15, 2012)

Link removed

early scan out.

Mori's a fucken genius


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 15, 2012)

I was getting pissed because Mori was getting shat on. Sharingan ftw!


----------



## Ender (Nov 15, 2012)

brain sharingan


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 15, 2012)

shadowlords said:


> I was getting pissed because Mori was getting shat on. Sharingan ftw!



Fuck Sharingan, this is more awesome. He needs of nothing like those shitty eyes to play "monkey sees monkey does".

This is what a real genius is like


----------



## Ender (Nov 15, 2012)

like i said, brain sharingan.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 15, 2012)

Wow. Mori stepped up. Doubt Pyo planned for this.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 15, 2012)

i have no idea what the end thing was but it was awesome


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 15, 2012)

Holy fuck, reading the trans just made the chap 68926x better. Fucking MoRi man. 

To copy techniques so perfectly after seeing them a limited amount of times is just...


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 15, 2012)

Anyone think he's still going to need to pull out his chi technique to win this?


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 15, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Anyone think he's still going to need to pull out his chi technique to win this?



Yeah, I think so. I don't think MoRi can use any high level attack of these other styles but the surprising nature of using them is a good delaying tactic till he can use his acupuncture-esque techniques.


----------



## Arakasi (Nov 15, 2012)

All I can say is that Jin Mori is a complete BAMF, he completely mindfuck'd me this chapter! This is easily turning into one of the best fights yet.


----------



## Ender (Nov 15, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> i have no idea what the end thing was but it was awesome



end was mori assimilating techniques from other martial arts. the slice was from glasses girl's art i think. the 2nd technique from another fight, and he also got park's technique of reading ur opponents movements.


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 16, 2012)

Fuck that. I want park's Hoodie. Nao.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 16, 2012)

If I was still living in Korea then I could buy that hoodie


----------



## TeenRyu (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't even care. Im gonna find it and order it.  it'll cost a fortune but I will D<


----------



## Ender (Nov 16, 2012)

OnePunch man 16

EG Scan is out. AWESOME. So he can use his teammates moves (2nd move was from the guy on his team). THIS GUY IS A GENIUS


----------



## Morglay (Nov 22, 2012)

I want it too. No idea how to purchase it though. The whole different language site is confudlding my inadequate/small brain.


----------



## Ender (Nov 22, 2012)

lakdjsflkajs omfg i want the scan already!!!


----------



## synthax (Nov 22, 2012)

Chapter is out


----------



## hussamb (Nov 22, 2012)

got mixed feelings, i love the chapter, but i hated the Flash back.
i want to see more of the fight


----------



## hussamb (Nov 22, 2012)

and yes ... wow wow wow wow wow wow


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 22, 2012)

"A weakness of Ssamsoo Taekgyeon.
Is that it's weak.
That is all."


----------



## Morglay (Nov 22, 2012)

Epicness was epic. Pyo is still my favourite. Mori is just too God-mode. Damn you guys, y u both so awesome.


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 22, 2012)

Holy shit MoRi... officially god-tier

Il Pyo in false hope mode.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 22, 2012)

I really hope he doesn't have a cliche antagonist going out like a bitch moment. I want him to see it through to the end.


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 22, 2012)

Il Pyo is probably still going to win this fight by like 1 HP point unless Mori uses his new Chi techniques and revitalizes himself to full HP. That would clear the final weakness of his technique and be OP AS FUH!


----------



## Wang Fire (Nov 22, 2012)

k.

these guys are too cool.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 22, 2012)

What the....I almost jizzed my pants, too much awesomeness and badassery in one chapter.

The term monster is still short for Mori


----------



## OS (Nov 22, 2012)

You know. I've been wondering. Why is Natsu terrible compared to Mori. Who is practically the same?


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 22, 2012)

Natsu? Are you talking Fairy Tail!?


----------



## OS (Nov 22, 2012)

..


----------



## Muk (Nov 23, 2012)

"It's weakness is, It's weak!" epic analysis is epic


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 23, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> You know. I've been wondering. Why is Natsu terrible compared to Mori. Who is practically the same?



Because MoRi doesn't rely on Nakama power bullshit


MoRi>>>>>>>>> Natsu


----------



## hussamb (Nov 23, 2012)

we still have to see the special of park.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 23, 2012)

Regardless of who wins now. (I still think its a bit of a toss up, although Mori does have the advantage atm.) This has to be one of my favourite fights in anything ever, so bad ass. Anybody else thinking that there might be a double K.O.?


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 23, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> You know. I've been wondering. Why is Natsu terrible compared to Mori. Who is practically the same?



Thing is they aren't much alike outside of their teachers being inactive powerhouses of legend.

Mori is considerably more laidback, and he festers a very calm looking rage. We see this when the imposter group blows up the dude after pretending they had his grandfather. Dan says it himself "I've never seen him this angry" but no one else knew the rage on Mori's face. Far different from Natsu who makes his "im angry face" followed by talking and Nakama punch bullshit.
Hell did Mori talk at all when he solo'd those 3? I can't even remember, he just came in and raped. Different from what he's doing now with Pyo where he's even condescending the mans martial art.

Mori can come off air-heady as well as Natsu, but again Mori is calmer and less eccentric.
If Mori reminds me of anyone it's Train from Black Cat.






I'm wondering to myself now, if it was not Jin Mori, but Dan & Mira vs these 3 if they'd be able to take it. Mira would probably beat the first two, before being stomped but she might be able to give Pyo a decent hit before he level changes. Dan's close enough that if Pyo was injured enough he'd have a chance I think. Of course Pyo lucked out that Dan is disqualified, or this whole think would've been a massive stomp.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 23, 2012)

I am not sure about Mira being able to solo the 1st two. It would be difficult if Pyo had planned for these two as he had for Mori. If it had been Dan+Mori+Mira shit would've got fucked up. Monster team.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 23, 2012)

My bet is that mori would lose then mira would win against an exhausted pyo(god, the author should make her win for fucks sakes)
She's been getting hardfucked recently.

Looks like she's on the short end of the stick.


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 23, 2012)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> My bet is that mori would lose then mira would win against an exhausted pyo(god, the author should make her win for fucks sakes)
> She's been getting hardfucked recently.
> 
> Looks like she's on the short end of the stick.



 yeah I think Pyo is forgetting about Mira. He keeps saying he's going to win and if he does he'll be too exhausted to fight Mira.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 23, 2012)

Keino-kun said:


> yeah I think Pyo is forgetting about Mira. He keeps saying he's going to win and if he does he'll be too exhausted to fight Mira.



While Pyo doesn't have acupuncture we have to remember, for people of he and Mori's level, soloing 3 fighters of Mira's level is child's play especially now that she's missing her sword.
If Pyo has any energy left he could probably drop her in a single hit.


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 23, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> While Pyo doesn't have acupuncture we have to remember, for people of he and Mori's level, soloing 3 fighters of Mira's level is child's play especially now that she's missing her sword.
> If Pyo has any energy left he could probably drop her in a single hit.



 Mira's not that weak.


----------



## Unknown (Nov 23, 2012)

Remenber what some judge told Miria before the fight? That she has to prove to be the owner of her sword. I think that she will do it by summoning it and that way defeating a Pyo that didn't expect that.


----------



## Raikiri (Nov 23, 2012)

Il Pyo is gonna win by a sliver, then Mira is gonna beat him. It'll be karma, Il Pyo chastised Mori for underestimating his teammates, but I think when Mira beats Il Pyo, Mori will tell Il Pyo it's cuz he underestimated Mira.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 23, 2012)

Keino-kun said:


> Mira's not that weak.


Are you saying Mori can't one shot her? When he raped a guy with higher durability than her...who beat her mind you (unfairly), and whom if isn't taken in one hit...regenerates?

Pyo's around Mori's level the gaps so large she'd be lucky if she sees the foot coming. She needs to level up though so heres hoping she gets stronger now, or Mori's brought Pyo within an inch of his life.


----------



## koguryo (Nov 23, 2012)

I wanna see Pyo's special

If Pyo loses do you think he'll tell Mori why he wants to win so badly?


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 23, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> Are you saying Mori can't one shot her? When he raped a guy with higher durability than her...who beat her mind you (unfairly), and whom if isn't taken in one hit...regenerates?
> 
> Pyo's around Mori's level the gaps so large she'd be lucky if she sees the foot coming. She needs to level up though so heres hoping she gets stronger now, or Mori's brought Pyo within an inch of his life.



IF Pyo one shot's her, it'd have to be one of his strongest attacks. I think Mira has lots of potential. Its just that she hasn't had a proper master to show her how to fight properly. One of her problems was because she didn't believe in her sword, hence the sword didn't accept her as its master.

As Raikiri said, I think if she fights, she'll summon her sword. Combining the sword and her moonlight technique is a daunting combination that an exhausted Il Pyo won't be able to handle IMO.


----------



## Arakasi (Nov 29, 2012)

Fight is amazing, can't wait for the translation.


----------



## XxShadowxX (Nov 29, 2012)

Chapter is out


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Nov 29, 2012)

That was a good fight. Hopefully they show what Han Dae Wi's been up to next chapter.


----------



## Ender (Nov 29, 2012)

i don't think the fights over....


----------



## OS (Nov 29, 2012)

uh oh, it's "that"


----------



## Drakor (Nov 30, 2012)

And now Mira's words come to haunt Mori for not learning what GP does


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 30, 2012)

MoRi not so bad after all...not that I thought he was bad, its just that he really wants to win... Not to sure what losing one GP does...


----------



## Ender (Nov 30, 2012)

he didn't LOSE it. He used it up. that's what special techniques use up.


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 30, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> he didn't LOSE it. He used it up. that's what special techniques use up.



Oh snap, it does? I never noticed that before.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 30, 2012)

Wait wait. Those are Mori's GP? I thought they were going to be Pyo's for a super secret technique he had lined up. Thus his teammates saying: "He still has That."


----------



## Di@BoLik (Nov 30, 2012)

Epic fight is epic.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 30, 2012)

I thought Mori was a beast but now we know he rocks that asian 2 incher.
Clear he's just a goblin.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 30, 2012)

Even if he did win that clash, Yu-mi would of finished him off. 

They would of had no chance at all if han was not banned from the match.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 30, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> I thought Mori was a beast but now we know he rocks that asian 2 incher.
> Clear he's just a goblin.



As my mate with a complex always used to remind me: "It is not the size of the boat that counts, but the motion of the ocean."


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 30, 2012)

Epicness, complete epicness.

Still wonder how he created that fire, some kind of super powerful friction?.hmm


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 2, 2012)

He gathered so much oxygen or some shit that he could make it combust.
I was like "lol wut" but then he did the dual fire thingy and I no longer gave a fuk about science.

Dan needs to show some impressive chit next chapter, tbh he should stop whats her face.


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 2, 2012)

After reading eg-scans version, I think its Il Pyo GP that went to -1. Not sure how though as GP is only a measure of your charyeok.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 2, 2012)

The reality is Pyo is both Strength and Charyeok.
Hence why he's desired.


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 2, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> The reality is Pyo is both *Strength and Charyeok*.
> Hence why he's desired.



What makes you say that?


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 3, 2012)

Because pyo has great mastery over both, and is herald as one of the strongest contenders here. Besides blue hair (forget his name) and recently crowned mori


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 3, 2012)

Maybe I'm mistaken but Pyo has only used strength and not chareyok.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 5, 2012)

Wasn?t it stated that both Pyo and Mori were only Physical fighters??


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Dec 5, 2012)

luffy no haki said:


> Wasn?t it stated that both Pyo and Mori were only Physical fighters??



Maybe Il-Pyo had hid his ability to use a Charyeok.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 6, 2012)

Physical fighters might still be able to use some ability inner energy or some crap.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Dec 6, 2012)

Il-Pyo turning into Okami in the latest chapter. Haha.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 6, 2012)

Was not expecting a gumiho


----------



## koguryo (Dec 6, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Pyo is the key.  Still surprised he's a gumiho, Korea's version of a nine-tailed fox.  They eat livers


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 6, 2012)

ensoriki said:


> The reality is Pyo is both Strength and Charyeok.
> Hence why he's desired.



Quoting myself because I am a prophet.
In b4 Koguryu tells me it's not the same thing.


----------



## Random Stranger (Dec 6, 2012)

I once saw a porno of a girl and two guys...I normally don't watch porn where the male-to-female ratio is so significantly skewed toward the male side, but the female was very hot, so I was like fuck it...so anyway the girl starts kissing the first guy, then she kisses the second guy and then the guys starting kissing eachother while the female takes out two dildos and starts sodomizing them...

Il-Pyo's 9tails design was even gayer.

It takes away much of the enjoyement I would otherwise have had of the chapter.

I am guessing that I am not the only one in this, given how low this chapter was rated by the koreans.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 6, 2012)

I was wondering where the fuck you were going with that Porn BS. LOL.
Would agree.


----------



## Muk (Dec 6, 2012)

so ... the porn reference was on the tail design? 

yeah i don't like the whole supernatural stuff that's been thrown into god of high school. should have kept it pure fighting instead of bring in the magic


----------



## Unknown (Dec 6, 2012)

First we saw a guy using Sharingan lents, and now one of the main rival is obviously inspired in Naruto, not only he is a nine tails, but he also has the ermit eye color, yellow eyes and red color around the eyes., and he also has better stats and regeneration while in that form...


----------



## Morglay (Dec 6, 2012)

*Fuuuuu*

And just like that. Everything Pyo was for me... Ruined. I would've rather watched a tranny douche-ing. Congrats Pyo, you are less to me than a douchebag.


----------



## Unknown (Dec 6, 2012)

Moglay said:


> And just like that. Everything Pyo was for me... Ruined. I would've rather watched a tranny douche-ing. Congrats Pyo, you are less to me than a douchebag.



Oh no! With all you meant to Pyo! :amazed


----------



## OS (Dec 6, 2012)

Muk said:


> so ... the porn reference was on the tail design?
> 
> yeah i don't like the whole supernatural stuff that's been thrown into god of high school. should have kept it pure fighting instead of bring in the magic



Supernatural stuff has been around since chapter one. Though Pyo's design brings in yaoi vibes but oh well. Better than Kurama's:blindtachi


----------



## hussamb (Dec 6, 2012)

one kyubi to rule them all


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 6, 2012)

I woudn?t have minded that he uses charyeok but god, he looks so fuckin gay.

Decent chapter over all but that appearance just doesn?t fit.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 6, 2012)

WTF just happened?


----------



## OmniOmega (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a problem with Pyo winning in general

First my personal dislike of his wimpy strategy now some overpowered Chareok

He could have probably beaten Mori at full

Goddamn that whole strategy was moot

Way to be an asshole


----------



## OS (Dec 6, 2012)

He said he had to win no matter what for someone that was close to him and became very injured.

Honestly people seem to be taking this waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too hard. We all knew he was special. Most I can agree on is a better design.

Actually, what about the design looks so gay to you guys?


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 6, 2012)

Meh, not sure why Pyo had to be turned it this. Was better with him losing or using chareyok to beat MoRi at the end. This is just.........


----------



## Morglay (Dec 7, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> He said he had to win no matter what for someone that was close to him and became very injured.
> 
> Honestly people seem to be taking this waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too hard. We all knew he was special. Most I can agree on is a better design.
> 
> Actually, what about the design looks so gay to you guys?



The eye-liner, the hair, the tails, the ears... Everything that was changed.


----------



## OS (Dec 7, 2012)

But why is it such a huge problem?

It was said before that he was a key and it was coming from a guy that did a gate of babylown from the sky and the omega symbol for eyes. I wonder if we would get something from naruto like the 4 tails or 6 tails.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 7, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> But why is it such a huge problem?
> 
> It was said before that he was a key and it was coming from a guy that did a gate of babylown from the sky and the omega symbol for eyes. I wonder if we would get something from naruto like the 4 tails or 6 tails.



The power isn't a problem for me. It was already a given he was some kind of God. With the enemies interest and all.

What displeased me was the design + overused mythical creature Pyo became the avatar of.


----------



## OS (Dec 7, 2012)

I think you have some Naruto hate


----------



## Morglay (Dec 7, 2012)

Naruto was not mentioned. I thought he was going to be the tiger from Korean fables, the one about the kids who became the sun and moon. Give that a dark twist with him being a supposed God-slayer. (Only thought of the tiger due to the hoody.)


----------



## OS (Dec 7, 2012)

You didn't mention it but I assumed for some reason


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 7, 2012)

It?s the design it self, as much as I hate Naruto(the character...and well most of the post skip story) he doesn?t look gay when in Sage Mode.

Pyo?s design transformed like this just is not appealing, he looks taken out from a Yaoi doujin or some shit


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 7, 2012)

The inverse legend with the same condition doesn't look bad but Pyo isn't done as well

reiatsu-crush other Captain class level characters
Third panel from the top he looks fine.
The rest he looks off, but notice he has no tail there?
The tails make him look fruity, and the eyeliner is a little weird. Other then that it's fine, but growing dog ears out of nowhere is still fuking weird to me....more so than the mystical tails.

Did Jaek-Tae-Dick not know about Pyo's power? It seemed so.
It also looks like there is...possibly a condition for him to enter it, unless all he wanted to do was make Mori stronger before crushing him.
Also shouldn't his level of jumped? There is no way that is normal lvl 13 power...
Finally, he said Mori would become unbeatable....so if he's the key who can challenge gods, is Mori unbeatable amongst men, or is he just as special in Pyo's eyes?


----------



## Morglay (Dec 8, 2012)

His level jumped to: "13 +32" it said on one of the final panels.


----------



## Unknown (Dec 8, 2012)

Moglay said:


> His level jumped to: "13 +32" it said on one of the final panels.



That's his HP, that went from 0 to 32.


----------



## Random Stranger (Dec 8, 2012)

I wonder, is there anyone who does like Pyo's 9tails design?

I mean, Pyo's female teammate got a nosebleed, so maybe his design is a fanservice for females?

Need a female's view on this matter.



Even if that's the case though, I say it's bad strategy

I mean it's good that he wants to do something nice for his female fans, but I don't think that they are so numerous that he can afford to alienate his male fans by doing so.

Il-Pyo was one of my favorite characters, but now I will always think of him as that fruity fox guy. My image of him is ruined


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 8, 2012)

Unknown said:


> That's his HP, that went from 0 to 32.



That is his level that went to 32. I think.


----------



## Random Stranger (Dec 8, 2012)

Punk Zebra said:


> That is his level that went to 32. I think.


Oh, and 212 is out.

Nah bro, it's obvious that it is reffering to his HP.

And besides, it's *+32*, so if it was referring to his level, his new level would have to be (13+32=) 45.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 8, 2012)

It was his HP, it went from 0-31 and at the end of the chapter it went up to 32 it?s clear in the last page.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 8, 2012)

If Pyo condenses the tails and loses the eyeliner or changes his hair he'll be fine.

Looked like he was regenerating oh lawd.


----------



## Random Stranger (Dec 8, 2012)

Seeing as mori is out for the count...what do you guys think of glasses girls chances against fruity mcgaygay?

Logically she shouldn't stand a chance, but I think she's going to do well somehow (not win maybe, but not wtf blitzed like mori either) seeing as how she just recently returned from a humiliating loss. The author wont have her suffer humiliating losses in a row...I think.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 8, 2012)

She actually had a good showing if it weren't for the other team cheating she would have won her fight.

His health is regenerating, she does have a lot of power and if she gets her national treasure back, victory is surely within her grasps.
Before he heals up, if she can take him out now, she'll win but fuark dude's faster than Mori can see.

If dan was here..


----------



## Random Stranger (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah...maybe not a humiliating loss per se, but she seemed really down and upset about it...she even had a flashback and stuff.

That's why I dont think she'll get the wtf-blitz-Mori-treatment, though I cant think of a reason why she shouldnt though...I mean if he's already too fast for Mori to see...

Anyway she'll have a good showing but wont win, since it looks like Pyo is shaping up to be Mori's main rival. If he's already taken out this early by glasses-jugges, their rematch in the finals will be less exciting(?) /impactful(?) /Idontknowwhatthecorrectwordisbutyouguysgetthepointihope :sweat


----------



## Unknown (Dec 8, 2012)

I think that she'll loose, but she'll prove to be the real owner of the national tresoure, her sword.

She'l lose so they can fight the guy with the Megalodom in the other semi, and then fight Pyo again in the final.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't want to be spoiled yet but hopefully there is going to be a limit to that foxes power (crosses fingers).


----------



## OS (Dec 13, 2012)

Fox design isn't really bothering anymore. He's kicking ass, and so is the girl of course.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 13, 2012)

I like that she is trying her hardest but it ain't enough. This chapter was boring.


----------



## Unknown (Dec 14, 2012)

Jin's team is going to lose this fight. Whoever lose is going to fight Jae's team.

If Jin's team lose, they'll have to defeat Tae's team and then fight Pyo's team again in the final.

If Pyo lose, his team has no chances of winning aganist Tae's team whose 3 members are of high level, and so Jin won't have a re match aganist Pyo ever again. On the other hand, if wins, Jin's team will have to defeat Tae's team and then win aganist the invencible Pyo again in the final fight.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 14, 2012)

Is that how it's structured? Then the loss is inevitable.
Pyo's team is boring as fuark tho.
Even if Jin comes back in the finals all that happens, is his team mates get stomped, and then Dan smashes the chit out of him, and Mori finishes.

Unless their team gets a power-up, but it's pretty clear he's setting up Yu Mi-rah to grow stronger. She'll smash in darth vader, Dan will destroyz Killbill and Mori will piss on Waillord.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 14, 2012)

I thought she was sick. I was expecting a "lol1shot" and then Pyo's team removed from the competition and moved into hiding. Thus team Mori advancing.

Mira can fucking jam. She is taking on a God after all her previous failures, how can you not be impressed?


----------



## koguryo (Dec 14, 2012)

At least she took out one of his eyes


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 14, 2012)

When did she gain the ability to summon that Horse..


----------



## OS (Dec 14, 2012)

It's a part of her spirit thingy.


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 14, 2012)

Good chapter. MiRa putting up a fight like expected. 

MoRi team are the same types, tremendous amount of talent but lacking someone to refine that talent. After this tourney arc, I expect them to have exponential growth.

Hopefully Dan will be able to fight. Its really been awhile since he fought.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 15, 2012)

MIRa fucking ATE that punch. Pyo was all "Fly bitch" she was like "Lol Nope. Imma eat your punch, and stay on the ground using lol logic. Now FIGHT MY HORSE!" loved it.


----------



## Unknown (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm almost sure that in the next chapter she'll summon her old sword, the national tresoure and she won't only have a decent power up, but she'll also almost defeat Pyo..., then Pyo will be really serious and one shoot her showing that even aganist Jin he was just playing and that he is really on a whole other level compared to Jin.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 20, 2012)

Translation is out.

My opinion of Mi Ra changed a lot...She?s fucking strong, only reason she may be seen as weak is because Mori and Han are fucking monsters.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 20, 2012)

:WOWthe latest chapter took a huge dip in ranking. It dropped to 8.3 when its usually 9.9, It's the worst ranking so far in the series. I guess a lot of Koreans don't like Park Nine-Tailed Fox mode which I wholeheartedly agree with.


----------



## OS (Dec 20, 2012)

Lol 8.3 is still a good score. And it's not like other series never had bad decisions in their stories. JJBA had Pt.5 and Berserk had the whole sea monster thing. The fans will get used to it.

The authors words also need a translation since it appears like an apology for something.


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 20, 2012)

Pyo just getting more and more hax... Anyway MiRa needs the national treasure asap.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 20, 2012)

Really? He is meant to be a God-slayer and all he has shown us so far is this? IMO he is nowhere near as hax as he needs to be. (No way in hell is he beating that city buster with what he has shown so far.) I would like to see Vulpix have a match from full hp. MiRa is a beast though, nothing but respect for her now.


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 20, 2012)

Moglay said:


> Really? He is meant to be a God-slayer and all he has shown us so far is this? IMO he is nowhere near as hax as he needs to be. (No way in hell is he beating that city buster with what he has shown so far.) I would like to see Vulpix have a match from full hp. MiRa is a beast though, nothing but respect for her now.



I meant he's hax for the tourney... He's not at the priests or "the 6" lvl.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 20, 2012)

Truth be told this does nothing for me.
Yumi needs out of battle development further, she's not a monster like Mori or a power-house like Dan, she's strong mind you but she doesn't generate the same interest. Sure relative to others in the tournament she's a freak in her own right, but she's the underdog of the team, and I think her side plots are what need to come-up.

That she hasn't brought her sword back yet is troubling that it might actually be a much more drawn-out process for her to get it. Which is fine in itself if she develops a stronger conviction to eventually re-obtain it even if it a long-term goal.

Mori has his grandfather as motivation, Dan himself is a guardian (but will likely need stronger convictions as well).

I think the end of this arc will have the three thrust into the bigger picture going on in the background but until then the lack of focus in Dan and Yumirah is making them somewhat boring, regardless of their power. At least with Dan he's been benched so long we miss him, that and he has to stomp Waillord. Yumirah could summon 100 horses now but it still probably won't be that interesting.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 20, 2012)

I think the whole point of Mira at the moment is her trying to get strong in her own right without the treasure. So when she does get it back she will appear as monstrous as the rest of her team. This is the 1st showing from her that I have enjoyed in a long time.


----------



## Muk (Dec 21, 2012)

her getting strong this time around would be nice

she's been in the back of the team for too long xD


----------



## OS (Dec 21, 2012)

What? A girl that is a side character that doesn't seem useless? Bullshit


----------



## Id (Dec 21, 2012)

Yu Mi-Ra can jump to lv 17?


----------



## Morglay (Dec 21, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> What? A girl that is a side character that doesn't seem useless? Bullshit



If we can have some fay cos-player as THE bamf God-slayer we can sure as shit have Mira as a non noob!


----------



## Random Stranger (Dec 23, 2012)

Il pyo's design bother me as much anymore.

I guess one can get used to pretty much anything...


On a different note, does anyone know if webcomics take christmas breaks (I am guessing they probably do) and if so how long they are?


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 23, 2012)

Random Stranger said:


> Il pyo's design bother me as much anymore.
> 
> I guess one can get used to pretty much anything...
> 
> ...



Only webcomic raw I look at is Tower of God and I don't recall him taking a break.
The other webcomics I read, I don't look at the raw so, I don't.(but i think they don't)


----------



## Random Stranger (Dec 23, 2012)

Sankyu, comrade!


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Dec 27, 2012)

Chapter's Up: Ch.55

Pretty predictable end to the fight, but still cool. Twist ending though, yo.


----------



## Muk (Dec 27, 2012)

who's the dude with green hair? he looked injured


----------



## OS (Dec 27, 2012)

Not sure what's going on anymore. I personally think it would be better if the girl lost but earned her stripes at the same time. Then they could fight them again.


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 27, 2012)

Muk said:


> who's the dude with green hair? he looked injured



That the guy who Jaekal(blue hair) pawned earier on. He's the son of the 6(the huge one)

He's been wanting revenge since he got defeated.

Glad for MiRa. She's definitely strong, she just needs to believe in herself and her sword.


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 31, 2012)

She didn't do bad~ in the end she took the advice of the blind judge.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 31, 2012)

Props to MiRa.  Props to Dan for understanding.  I forget where green hair is from but maybe that is what the priest group is after?


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 3, 2013)

Da fuck just happened?
Waillord looking weak, Dan gonna rape his ass E-Z. P-Z. Beautiful.Cover girl.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 3, 2013)

Those nurses

So Wailord is a weak piece of shit who can barely take hits? unless there?s an explanation of that other guy?s attacks being very strong, either Dan or Mori will just own him pretty badly.


----------



## Muk (Jan 3, 2013)

wailord is the blue dude that barely won right? the other dude who was saving his girl got beat cause he had to save his girl or something like that, right?


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 3, 2013)

Muk said:


> *wailord is the blue dude that barely won right?* the other dude who was saving his girl got beat cause he had to save his girl or something like that, right?



Yup.


----------



## OS (Jan 3, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Those nurses
> 
> So Wailord is a weak piece of shit who can barely take hits? unless there?s an explanation of that other guy?s attacks being very strong, either Dan or Mori will just own him pretty badly.



The other dude is the grandson/son of one of the strongest people to currently exist or have existed and,as said, he had a limiter on. It makes sense that it's happening this way.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 3, 2013)

I am happy that Wailord was getting slapped around. Not because I dislike villains. Just that he is so unimpressive as an antagonist that it annoys me slightly.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 3, 2013)

Looking forward to the trans.

Since MoRi has to fight JaeKal's groups next, it'll definitely be interesting.

Also lol at how random DaeWi's chareyok is.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 4, 2013)

when they charged at him!?

Fuck looks like he's absorbing the hoe.
Good to get more spirit info though it's still too foggy for me.
Waillord confirmed for phaggot.


----------



## Unknown (Jan 10, 2013)

destroyed

New chapter's out. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The shit just got real, the 3 main candidate to win the tournament aganist the bad loser grandson of one of the six.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 10, 2013)

Interdasting, but it seems Pyo is still not fresh, he seems quite sluggish right now, that Mori had to come save his ass.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 10, 2013)

Well they guy had his limiter removed and possibly something else done to him by Man Duk and plus he absorbed the maid. No surprise he's incredibly strong.

Of course Pyo is not fully recovered yet, will be interesting to see where this goes.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 10, 2013)

In b4 Dan comes with his Catdog.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 10, 2013)

Lol, everybody is getting pwned by that guy.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Jan 11, 2013)

Wtf is going on?


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 11, 2013)

Di@BoLik said:


> Wtf is going on?



Patience. Things should be clearer next chapter.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 11, 2013)

Di@BoLik said:


> Wtf is going on?



Green haired dude (hence force called Celebi) was weak as fuark.
Waillord beat the shit out of him forcing Celebi into the hospital.
Man Duk came and removed Celebi's limiter on his power apparently (or buffed him), so he left out to go kill Waillord for making him look pathetic.
Waillord was having difficulty coping so he used Celebi's female teammate as a hostage to try and kill him, but Celebi absorbed her instead gaining even more power. Celebi is basically loosing what's left of his mind (though it seems he's been bat shit insane since he met Man Duck).
Waillord vs Celebi basically causes them to end up in Pyo's room threatening the safety of Pyo's teammates. Pyo intervenes cus this is some bullshit, and Celebi fucked up his room. Celebi shows that he's on a fucking Sasuke-level ego trip and doesn't want people looking down on him.

Turns out he's strong enough to threaten Pyo (who isn't at 100%), so Mori comes in to cover him.
So far looks like they're all fucked at the moment trying to 1v1 him, but Celebi looks into the mirror and is shocked at his own appearance.

Seeing how fuking ugly he is may snap him out of his attitude, or....he'll like it and continue going crazy.


It's interesting because Pyo is under surveillance but Celebi is threatening his life, so he may be struck down by the officials to protect Pyo. Dan's powered up as well, so this is a time for him or Waillords team to show up.
Bottom line what we're now seeing is the current top 4 power houses (since Celebi got buffed) in a 3v1 battle.

Celebi's condition may not be brought up on him, as we saw WAAAY back Mori's grandpa also fought a mutant, so it seems like Celebi may just be corrupted. If that is the case, this battle highlights a possible future issue.


Though wtf do I know.


----------



## Unknown (Jan 11, 2013)

Even before his limiter was taken "Celebi" was already strong, if you look at the flashback It seems that Pyo had troubles to defeat him, and despite looking a rape, his fight aganist Wailord wasn't as one sided as It looked, at least that's the impression I got after reading it for a second time.

Imo "Celebi" was already the 4th strongest of the tournament before having his limiter removed, which is natural as he is the grandson of one of the six. And if he is the only one out of the 4 to have a limiter in his body, then he may even be on par with the other 3 since the beginning.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 11, 2013)

So....

Pyo = Blaziken+Ninetales.
Jin Mori = Ditto.
Mira = Rapidash.
Pyo's teammate (the one with green hair) = Hitmonchan.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 12, 2013)

Jagger said:


> So....
> 
> Pyo = Blaziken+Ninetales.
> Jin Mori = Ditto.
> ...



Leave this to the professionals.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 17, 2013)

Waillord still looking like he ain't shit to me. Wtf happened to Celebi
Pyo girl looks fuked.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 17, 2013)

It's translated. Link removed


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 17, 2013)

Jae-Kal and Mo-Ri fight should be really good, especially now that Mo-Ri actually has a reason to be pissed at him.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 17, 2013)

Confirmed, I hate Jae-Kal now. Pyo really looked mad.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 17, 2013)

Waillord just killed one of the sixes grandchildren...
Just destroyed another of Pyo's cousins and his teammate...
Dude has a big "kill me" sign on his fucking forehead.

Also Mori's kick was meant to crack bone, that would've been his skull if the ref didn't stop Mori.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't really think Jae-Kal would have suffered several injuries from that kick, seriously, he took Mori's barrage without a single hint of being hurt, yet, the ref was bleeding from an arm for only stopping one single kick. Seriously, is the guy this powerful or he's just a tank?


----------



## OS (Jan 17, 2013)

Wailord finally hit douchebag tier. But they can probably get their limbs back by dem nurses.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Jan 17, 2013)

Jagger said:


> I don't really think Jae-Kal would have suffered several injuries from that kick, seriously, he took Mori's barrage without a single hint of being hurt, yet, the ref was bleeding from an arm for only stopping one single kick. Seriously, is the guy this powerful or he's just a tank?



Well, he did fuck up Dan with just one "badly positioned" punch and he was shown to be a better martial artist than Park Il Pyo's cousin, so it wouldn't be so outrageous if he was a tank and a skilled martial artist at the same time.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 17, 2013)

Jagger said:


> I don't really think Jae-Kal would have suffered several injuries from that kick, seriously, he took Mori's barrage without a single hint of being hurt, yet, the ref was bleeding from an arm for only stopping one single kick. Seriously, is the guy this powerful or he's just a tank?



Mori's attacks get progressively more dangerous as he sets up combo's leading up to shit like tornadoes.

Ref's aren't weak either so that kick should've been dangerous.

They should do a free-for all, where Pyo, Dan and Mori just smash his face in.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 18, 2013)

I wonder if that guy from the 6 will be pissed at all of them who were involved?


----------



## Jagger (Jan 24, 2013)

a cero right in between Ukitake and Stark

Translated chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I feel bad for Pyo right now :/ This semi-final will be awesome, I called it.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 24, 2013)

Unless we get a chuunin exam like result where shit hits the fan pyo is going to lose. We all know Dan needs a fight and he won't get it if pyo advances.

Though waillord is definitely a dead man if he doesn't run soon pyo, Dan, Mori , the sister s and the mage all hate him.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 24, 2013)

Ouch. I bet that interaction stung for Pyo. Hopefully as soon as he realises he is going to lose the semi he will try and show Mori an obvious flaw in Waillord's technique.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 24, 2013)

Moglay said:


> Ouch. I bet that interaction stung for Pyo. Hopefully as soon as he realises he is going to lose the semi he will try and show Mori an obvious flaw in Waillord's technique.



It's his ass.
Hence where Mori needs to shove his foot.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 24, 2013)

Moglay said:


> Ouch. I bet that interaction stung for Pyo. Hopefully as soon as he realises he is going to lose the semi he will try and show Mori an obvious flaw in Waillord's technique.


I can seriously see that happening, but I would really like for Pyo to win.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 24, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> It's his ass.
> Hence where Mori needs to shove his foot.



I guess Pyo wouldn't know that yet, as he has been the catcher thus far.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 24, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Jae didn't actually do anything. Granted he was extremely harsh but that purple bro wasn't going down.



He dismembered two people, and killed the guy when they were calming him down.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 24, 2013)

Grandpas about to drop a meteor lol i laughed when he said that.


----------



## OS (Jan 24, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> He dismembered two people, and killed the guy when they were calming him down.



The guy was mad as fuck at him already. And while he dismembered two people. He killed the crazy dude. He's still fucked up though.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 31, 2013)

raw


----------



## Jagger (Jan 31, 2013)

Ch. 7

Translated version.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wouldn't call it a fair victory, but Jae won that fight.

>Cheating in a fight doesn't exist.

So if I bring a gun, it's not cheating?


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 31, 2013)

Lol at Jin mori humbling himself.

Depending on the future after this fight I want it to go fast or slow.
If Mori'/Dan are supposed to beat Waillord then this should be 1 or 2 chaps at most.
Otherwise? Blow up the stadium.


----------



## OS (Jan 31, 2013)

Jagger said:


> this
> 
> Translated version.
> 
> ...




It was a fight with no rules. Like wise I'm sure Jin jumped him too.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 31, 2013)

I am more interested in how this arc will resolve itself now. What will happen to the contestants etc. Mostly how the enemy plan to claim Pyo... Probably (after he loses) they will say that they will grant his wish and fix his friends if he joins.


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2013)

Just re-read this. Don't know why anyone got so mad at the fox transformation.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 2, 2013)

It was... The whole thing in that 1st appearance. Pyo had been a bamf up to that point. Then the design was just... Urgh. Letdown, total letdown. He looks meh without the tails. With them however it looks disgusting. I wanted him to be a tiger. Not a cosplay/slutty Halloween costume tiger, a real big ass fire tiger. That would've been awesome.


----------



## OS (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah, but the main reason why it doesn't look as good as the lore cameo thingy is because of hair imo. His hair is too short.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 6, 2013)

ARGH Excited for tommorow.
Why doesn't thing Mangwha get more love.
Wtf is this bs.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 7, 2013)

Hnnnghhh!!! Better than I expected, what a monstrous fight. 

Dammit Pyo.... Why can I not stop lovin' you?


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 7, 2013)

Disgusting...


----------



## Morglay (Feb 7, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Disgusting...



Hate the transformation. Love the character.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 7, 2013)

Yup, watch the other guy rape Pyo in the next chapter and Pyo raping him in the next after the one of next week.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 7, 2013)

I expect Pyo to lose. Guy he is up against is a wily one. I think it would serve the plot better as well, not sure though.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 7, 2013)

Pyo can win this but then something needs to upset the tournament
That aerial punch and final kick were nuts.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 7, 2013)

Dat everything.


----------



## OmniOmega (Feb 7, 2013)

This guy is going to end up cutting Pyo's leg


----------



## OS (Feb 7, 2013)

I still think the transformation is fine. But it would be better without the tails.


----------



## OS (Feb 7, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> ARGH Excited for tommorow.
> Why doesn't thing Mangwha get more love.
> Wtf is this bs.



Because people think Naruto and Bleach are the best


----------



## Keino-kun (Feb 7, 2013)

Great chap. Shaping up to be a great fight as expected. Need an extra explanation to the chareyok that Jae-Kal is using. Seems like it takes 2 forms. Will be interesting to see how Pyo combats it.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 7, 2013)

Keino-kun said:


> Great chap. Shaping up to be a great fight as expected. Need an extra explanation to the chareyok that Jae-Kal is using. Seems like it takes 2 forms. Will be interesting to see how Pyo combats it.



Well Waillord's attacks have two forms.

The first form 

The second form 

All just part of big daddy Waillord arsenal 



Now Fire attacks are fairly ineffective against the first type, but it's defenses aren't that tough to begin with, so Pyo can force through it even with his fire attacks.

The second form however is more weak to mountains than anything, so Pyo's just going to have to brute force it, since there is no nearby mountain.


----------



## OS (Feb 7, 2013)

The mangaka uses a lot of stuff from other mangas imo. 

Pyo-Naruto
Wailord- Pride from FMA:B


----------



## Imagine (Feb 7, 2013)

I like Pyo's transformation. Well, I got used to it. So long as he beats Jae's ass with it, it's all good. I really don't think Pyo will win tbh.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 9, 2013)

"Keep holding it."  -MFW


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 10, 2013)

lets take a trip down memory lane


----------



## Morglay (Feb 10, 2013)

So manly. 

Anybody thinking it might be a captain-less final? With either Jae or Pyo being too injured from this fight to participate. Give Dan and Mira a chance to busta move.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 10, 2013)

In my personal bias, I'd like Pyo to ragestomp Jae and killing him by blowing up both of his legs.  But for the plot to progress and Dan to get some panel-time, Jae needs to win.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 14, 2013)

Ch.46

Waillord is such a piece of shit...but now Waillord doesn't suit him. Consumes everything and births it back out?
His name is now Vagina. 

Getting tired of this Jae fella, He should've been knocked the fuck out from those kicks but whatever Pyo handling his business.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 14, 2013)

Damn, Pyo lost control...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 14, 2013)

The Captain is going to rape once he gets back from training.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 14, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> The Captain is going to rape once he gets back from training.



I thought Mori was the captain


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 14, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> I thought Mori was the captain



Mori is fodder so no.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 14, 2013)

I hope dan doesn't become a charyeok phaggot like Jae.
Strength users are where it's at.

Plus his cat-dog thing looks redonculus.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 14, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> I hope dan doesn't become a charyeok phaggot like Jae.
> Strength users are where it's at.
> 
> Plus his cat-dog thing looks redonculus.



Its called having class.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 14, 2013)

No collar no class


Cat dog needs a shirt.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 15, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Link removed
> 
> Waillord is such a piece of shit...but now Waillord doesn't suit him. Consumes everything and births it back out?
> *His name is now Vagina*.
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]4OadmRr1VQg[/YOUTUBE]




Glad Pyo is handling his shit. I miss the days when he was a tactician though.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 15, 2013)

Moglay said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, he's facing an opponent capable of summoning his past opponent's special abilities, he needs brute force in order to match him. Besides, he's facing the person who made two of his closest friends both cripples, I'd be very pissed.


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Well, he's facing an opponent capable of summoning his past opponent's special abilities, he needs brute force in order to match him. Besides, he's facing the person who made *two of his closest friends* both cripples, I'd be very pissed.



Both of his cousins and a friend.


----------



## Unknown (Feb 21, 2013)

New chapter's out


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 21, 2013)

This chapter felt quite lengthy, which is good.
They can give Waillord all the backstory they want, I don't like him .

Seems Mori picked up on something too.
Oh well Jae's numbers are limited because Sephiroth about to drop a Meteor on his ass.

Fight is looking ridiculous right now though, look at that collateral damage, and the refs have put up barriers up to boot.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 21, 2013)

I don't know how Seoul are going to counter all those Gods+The Key... It is going to be a difficult fight.

Fight is awesome. I guess I was optimistic in hoping that Pyo would whip out one of his awesome strategies though... The "Grrr! Kill!" Hasn't really worked so far.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Feb 21, 2013)

Great fight, but i have a feeling it's going to end next week


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 21, 2013)

Moglay said:


> I don't know how Seoul are going to counter all those Gods+The Key... It is going to be a difficult fight.
> 
> Fight is awesome. I guess I was optimistic in hoping that Pyo would whip out one of his awesome strategies though... The "Grrr! Kill!" Hasn't really worked so far.


He can't keep calm since he hates this dude...he was getting calm till he was reminded about his cousins..

This dudes an ass, kills his own father, wtf.
No redemption.


----------



## OS (Feb 22, 2013)

Like mother like son


----------



## Unknown (Feb 28, 2013)

New chapter:


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 28, 2013)

Jesus rice Greed is ridiculous. 
Should've been knocked the fuck out but pulls out fucking Gengar or some shit like that.
Everybody wants him now? Blah. He copies charyeok. Mori copies techniques.


----------



## hussamb (Mar 1, 2013)

where is the chapter !
why no trans is out yet !


----------



## Morglay (Mar 1, 2013)

Holy shit that was epic. Needs a translation now.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 1, 2013)

What...the...hell just happened?


----------



## Use Words Like Rad (Mar 2, 2013)

holy shit wth


----------



## HInch (Mar 2, 2013)

Finally a new set. Thanks, awesomest manhwa ever.

Also why did I post in my other account above? I need to retire that one.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 3, 2013)

Shit is legit. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The fanny with teeth now has the potential to become an asshole and shit on eveyone.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> So many keys.
> 
> 
> Btw, what happened to Vagina monster?



He keeps changing every fucking week, and even the whale has changed into some kind of Gay Pride shit.


----------



## OmniOmega (Mar 3, 2013)

Pyo Diddy and Jae Z could have been friends. If only Jae Z wasn't obsessed with crippling people.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 3, 2013)

So everytime he gets KO'd/Killed that Greed shit consumes his own body and spreads further I guess? Seems only reason they even bothered to approach Jae Tek is simply because he stole a large portion of Pyo's charyeok...


----------



## Id (Mar 7, 2013)

No raws or anything?


----------



## Jagger (Mar 7, 2013)

No, apparently.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 7, 2013)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!


----------



## HInch (Mar 7, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!



this but in my voice


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 7, 2013)

IT HAS ARRIVED

OH MEH GERD MORI


----------



## Jagger (Mar 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It seems Taek couldn't handle Pyo's power...or that's how I see it and Mori saved Park.


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 8, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> IT HAS ARRIVED
> 
> OH MEH GERD MORI



ER MER GERD!!


----------



## Muk (Mar 8, 2013)

scan is out 

2


----------



## HInch (Mar 8, 2013)

God DAMN this is escalating fast.

Big fan of the Six sass.


----------



## Muk (Mar 8, 2013)

lol jin mon stealing the key


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 8, 2013)

That chap was fantastic!


----------



## OS (Mar 8, 2013)

So it's not that he was the key. He just had it in him.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 8, 2013)

So I guess Park is the only one capable of hosting the key or Mori can do it as well?


----------



## OS (Mar 8, 2013)

We don't know. Mori was only holding the key.


----------



## Id (Mar 8, 2013)

Shits going down!


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 8, 2013)

Why no one ever lets Mori go wild?


----------



## OS (Mar 8, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Why no one ever lets Mori go wild?


He went wild once. He beat Q because of it.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 8, 2013)

Looks like the tournament is officially finished.
I wonder if our heroes will explore the world now in search of Jin-Tae-Jin.


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 8, 2013)

I think what Jin Mori has is Il Pyo's chareyok(whether that is the "key" may/may not be so)

The old man was a lot more impressive that I was expecting. I guess you can't be a member of the 6 for nothing. Also liked his "battle" suit. 

MoRi Acupuncture > advanced medicine. 

Nice seeing Dan back. Hopefully we finally get to see him fight again after so long.
Looking forward to seeing what Q thought him. (other than style  )


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 8, 2013)

It's a shame that Mori's acupuncture is only that useful now.
Pyo had it disabled
prior to that aegis shield was in the way.
Waiilord uses the shield now.
And Celebi from awhile back was a freakish monster thing.

Looks like author figured it was too powerful as an offensive thing.

Reminds me of the Hyuuga chakra sealing not getting played on.

Dan should pursue Mori instead of backing these guys up.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 11, 2013)

This got insane very quickly. Awesome chapter. I want that guy to get his dragon out so we can see what it can really do. (Want to see if it can break the swords.) Innuendo.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 11, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Why no one ever lets Mori go wild?



I noticed that too. As soon as I'm expecting him to fight, the next thing you know he gets locked down.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 11, 2013)

Epic mistranslation on the nurse. Her real thoughts were: "My word, imagine the things this kid could do to me with those fingers..."


----------



## Jagger (Mar 11, 2013)

I almost believed that.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 11, 2013)

Moglay said:


> Epic mistranslation on the nurse. Her real thoughts were: "My word, imagine the things this kid could do to me with those fingers..."



Really? or are you playing around.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 14, 2013)

^ raw.

Edit: 1 second after I post the raw..
Chapter 353 <---- Scan.

The three are reunited. 
Glad Mori's character is consistent.
Looks like it'll be Dan vs spandex chick, Mori vs Jae, and Yu-mi will defend the wounded.


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 14, 2013)

Fuck, I hate Jae-Kal.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 14, 2013)

Keino-kun said:


> Fuck, I hate Jae-Kal.



Same here but the whole shark teeth bullet thing is kinda cool 

Hope Jin fucks him up when he gets the chance again.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 14, 2013)

Lol, Pyo walks around with that thing, yet Taek can't even touch it.  Hope someone fucks him up.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 14, 2013)

99 is up
._manga_rain_bleach_ch116_10.jpg?v=11192380002"]he just referenced Zaraki in general

*Spoiler*: __ 




Finally a damn dragon done correctly
._manga_rain_bleach_ch116_10.jpg?v=11192380002"]he just referenced Zaraki in general
._manga_rain_bleach_ch116_10.jpg?v=11192380002"]he just referenced Zaraki in general
._manga_rain_bleach_ch116_10.jpg?v=11192380002"]he just referenced Zaraki in general
Jae-kal is such a fucker 
._manga_rain_bleach_ch116_10.jpg?v=11192380002"]he just referenced Zaraki in general
._manga_rain_bleach_ch116_10.jpg?v=11192380002"]he just referenced Zaraki in general


----------



## Drakor (Mar 14, 2013)

Good thing Il-Pyo got Jae-Kal all weakened out, Mori should still be able to take him out with mid difficulty if he succeeds in what he's planning


----------



## Morglay (Mar 14, 2013)

That dragon is fucking epic. This series is fucking epic. Epic is not an epic enough word to describe the magniloquent, monolithic, prodigality being portrayed right now.


----------



## OS (Mar 14, 2013)

I kind of dislike how this is moving. Mainly because it feels like we are already going against the big bads of the series.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 14, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> I kind of dislike how this is moving. Mainly because it feels like we are already going against the big bads of the series.



Chances are there's more villains after these and if not, the villains now will probably flee and try again later.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 15, 2013)

I really doubt the guys being shown now are the final villains. Whilst they are some of the strongest in the series, the head honcho of the 6 has been described as a monster. I highly doubt the leader of the bishops is a slouch.

Unrelated but there was also that black thing that Mori's grand-dad fought in the war. I doubt that has been forgotten.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 15, 2013)

These can't be FVs.  For one...they want the key.  What's it open, again?


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 15, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> These can't be FVs.  For one...they want the key.  What's it open, again?



Doesn't it open the door to heaven?


Either that or it frees the fox god.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 16, 2013)

Rachel a la BlazBlue?


----------



## Drakor (Mar 16, 2013)

bankai 

With the translation, it seems Jae-Kal's GP was a cumulative value of all the people's Charyeok he's taken. Wonder how high it'd be if he stole Mu-Bong's Charyeok, that Christian Cross-related one, or even the Dragon?


----------



## Morglay (Mar 17, 2013)

That Dragon has to be my favourite so far. Even if he can't control it he still managed to easily do what 2 of the 6 struggled at. Destroying that sword with 1 attack.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 17, 2013)

Why isn't there an official chasing after Jae and Mori if they want the key...


----------



## Blαck (Mar 17, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Why isn't there an official chasing after Jae and Mori if they want the key...



Aren't most the judges trying to help Mu BOng keep those skyscraper swords from falling while the others deal with the fodder angel things?


----------



## Drakor (Mar 17, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Why isn't there an official chasing after Jae and Mori if they want the key...


They have to keep an eye on Sang Man-Duk since his God's Sword or w/e charyeok he has is far stronger than what Mu-Bong can handle.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 21, 2013)

It's like Pyo said, his strength depends of his emotional state. After all the shit Taek have done, I'd very pissed....I just wanted Pyo to finish that asshole, but it seems he won't be doing that. 

And wtf, someone kill that fucking girl now and how did Pyo survived that monster in one piece?


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 21, 2013)

Chapter 353

Scan is out.

*Spoiler*: __ 




So what Mori did is remove the brain limit?
Nice.
Crazy how he blocked Jae's arteries, that looks like an attempt to kill to me.
Acupuncture too hax. So that's why he said the Key was the only reason Pyo beat him. Not just that it regains health but if he went full-out to start lol Pyo would've been knocked the fuck out.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 21, 2013)

I wonder how powerful is Pyo without the limiter... Gotta use my fanboy imagination.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 21, 2013)

Guess when Acupuncture techniques and Dragon Storm are "sealed" he's only slightly above Pyo in pure physical combat. Its a good thing Pyo trained Mori, its like he foresaw all this occurring prior.

But to think Jae-Kal was nothing more than a little spell flinger with basic brawling in a tournament of advanced martial arts and shit 


Jagger said:


> I wonder how powerful is Pyo without the limiter... Gotta use my fanboy imagination.


Maybe Lv26 as well, he was only slightly weaker than Mori when both were at base strength and his Charyeok amp'd him to the point he could blitz


----------



## Jagger (Mar 21, 2013)

Pyo knew what kind of monster he was dealing with, so he handicapped Mori badly.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 21, 2013)

Good Lord, Jin went out there and straight tapped that ass 

Jae-kal might wanna get his shit together and as for that chick wonder what that was about


----------



## Imagine (Mar 21, 2013)

Jin motherfucking Mori.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 21, 2013)

Mori being beast... Everything was lost on me... After seeing dem Mira tits. For serious.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 21, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Guess when Acupuncture techniques and Dragon Storm are "sealed" he's only slightly above Pyo in pure physical combat. Its a good thing Pyo trained Mori, its like he foresaw all this occurring prior.
> 
> But to think Jae-Kal was nothing more than a little spell flinger with basic brawling in a tournament of advanced martial arts and shit
> 
> Maybe Lv26 as well, he was only slightly weaker than Mori when both were at base strength and his Charyeok amp'd him to the point he could blitz



I knew he was shit from day one.
All them charyeok users are bitches, except for Q and R.
Almost none of them in this tourney can really fight, just charyeok up.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 21, 2013)

Jagger said:


> Pyo knew what kind of monster he was dealing with, so he handicapped Mori badly.



Seriously, WHO was bitching dude out for all that strategy back then?


----------



## Jagger (Mar 21, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> I knew he was shit from day one.
> All them charyeok users are bitches, except for Q and R.
> Almost none of them in this tourney can really fight, just charyeok up.


Park is a pretty good fighter without his charkyeok, tbh.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 22, 2013)

MOTHERFUCKING MORI AND HIS MOTHERFUCKING LVL 26

Wonder if Han will take on that chick or Mi-ra will really get her,


----------



## Morglay (Mar 22, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> I knew he was shit from day one.
> All them charyeok users are bitches, except for Q and R.
> Almost none of them in this tourney can really fight, just charyeok up.



Pyo without his charyeok is a monster... It's not the weapon, it's the user. As Dan has stated twice already.

He is an incredible strategist, as was shown in his fight vs. Mori.


----------



## HInch (Mar 22, 2013)

Still coming down from my high after reading this chapter.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 22, 2013)

After looking over the Il-Pyo vs Jae-Kal Tek fight up to the latest, I noticed Il-Pyo and Mori copied moves off each other with their own variations... Il-Pyo with Mori's Hwechook, and Mori with Il-Pyo's melee combinations.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Payback from courtesy of Mori.


----------



## swordman Z (Mar 28, 2013)

raw out


----------



## Blαck (Mar 28, 2013)

101 is up
like Kido

*Spoiler*: __ 




Not a single fuck was given
like Kido
like Kido

So I guess the Bruce lee thing was legit
like Kido

And I guess her weapon changes
like Kido
like Kido

Sweeeeet 
like Kido


----------



## Jagger (Mar 28, 2013)

He doesn't take shit from anyone.


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 28, 2013)

Damn.... Dae-Wi is cool as fuck.


----------



## Pika305 (Mar 28, 2013)

Shit got real...


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 28, 2013)

Dae Wi is boss. 

I want Mori to comeback and rape this idiot again,aside from endurance he has nothing to deal with Jin...it?s kind of lame he is still so cocky after being smahsed by bothe Pyo and Mori


----------



## Drakor (Mar 28, 2013)

Been a while since we saw the purple haired kid's chayeok that was stolen by , funny that Jae-Kal stole it in turn.


luffy no haki said:


> Dae Wi is boss.
> 
> I want Mori to comeback and rape this idiot again,aside from endurance he has nothing to deal with Jin...it?s kind of lame he is still so cocky after being smahsed by bothe Pyo and Mori


Don't forget Mori had to remove his human limits to do that, normally he wouldn't be able to beat him down that fast. But I agree, he really needs to get crushed badly...atleast Dae Wi crushed Bora


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 28, 2013)

Punched the hell out of that chick lol.

I'm surprised she is still conscious.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 28, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Punched the hell out of that chick lol.
> .



Had to keep that pimp hand strong 

Though I'm wondering, if Jae-kal got away what happened to Mori? Unless he's fighting his own onslaught of clones else where


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 29, 2013)

Wtf happened to Mori, srs?
While Dae being back is cool even though he's now a Magic using traitor (fortunately he uses it with his Martial art  ).
Wonder wtf happened to Mori if the author is trying to imply he was hurt.

Jae surviving against a level 26 is horse shit.
Should've been down and out.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 29, 2013)

Dae's partner is bad ass, even though he looks silly.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 29, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Dae's partner is bad ass, even though he looks silly.



Reminds me of a pokemon, can't remember the name though


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 29, 2013)

Mori got off panelled.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 29, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Mori got off panelled.



Zenith 

Mori is just on a coffee break, tired himself out beating Jae's ass.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 29, 2013)

Dat gender equality.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 29, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> Dat gender equality.



Dae-wi had to get that payback for that bathroom brawl


----------



## Unknown (Mar 29, 2013)

This mini fight also proves that Charyeok won't ruin the fighting style of a character, Haen's fighting style hasn't changed It has been powered up but It hasn't become charyeok dependent.


----------



## Jagger (Mar 30, 2013)

Only person so far relying too much on their Charkyeok is Taek and the grandson of that big guy.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 30, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Mori got off panelled.



Well of course.

Dae is the captain, so he should have the final battle.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 30, 2013)

Isn't Dae only captain cause Mori needed himself by accident


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 30, 2013)

He is the captain cause he is not a idot, and is boss.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 30, 2013)

BUt he still loses to Mori


----------



## Jagger (Mar 30, 2013)

So guys, what's your favourite fight in the whole mahwa? Mine was Park vs Mori.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 30, 2013)

Han Dae Wi vs Jin Mori....FUCKING EPIC


----------



## Blαck (Apr 2, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Han Dae Wi vs Jin Mori....FUCKING EPIC



Tough call between this, or Judge Q vs. Anyone, that guy is hilarious


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 2, 2013)

Inb4 Dae solos Taek lol wot.


----------



## Keino-kun (Apr 2, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Han Dae Wi vs Jin Mori....FUCKING EPIC



This. Still the best fight IMO.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 2, 2013)

Jagger said:


> So guys, what's your favourite fight in the whole mahwa? Mine was Park vs Mori.


Jin vs. Han
Jin vs. Pyo

I can't decide.

Pyo vs. Jae was really good, too.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 4, 2013)

Ch 102 is out, that Obama reference


----------



## Punk Zebra (Apr 4, 2013)

I swear even AT had Obama in it, I guess...Asia really likes Obama a lot.


----------



## Kazuki (Apr 4, 2013)

I lol'd at Obama appearing 

Never expected that


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 4, 2013)

lol Obama.


----------



## Muk (Apr 4, 2013)

so it ain't north korea who's gonna nuke south korea, it's dem americans 

'MERICA!!!


----------



## Id (Apr 4, 2013)

Si Se Puede!


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 4, 2013)

Also poor dragon.

That guy is overpowered.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 4, 2013)

GoH Obama is about that life.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 4, 2013)

Fucking lost it at Obama.
Jin mori is back .
Mori & Dae vs Waillord? Oh man.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 4, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Also poor dragon.
> 
> That guy is overpowered.



Seriously, I thought that dragon was gonna fuck shit up, but damn 

Also, Mori kicking a shark made me lol for some reason


----------



## Jagger (Apr 4, 2013)

Taek is so OP it's not even funny.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 4, 2013)

Also Dae is the damn man, fighting them clones, protecting bystanders and not shitting himself when Jaws was behind him.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 4, 2013)

I lolled at all the judges being Off-paneled, whilst he was holding up 2 of the 6, now his God is descending... This guy is just overkill right now.

Dan and his man-bear-pig wrecking shit.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 4, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Mori is just on a coffee break, tired himself out beating Jae's ass.


Swartz calling it.  I like how the girl in this trio is the damsel...because these two fuckers are just OP.  How do you break the back of a magical shark?  You know...magical cartilage skeleton and all?  Mori's answer...'Hup"


----------



## Blαck (Apr 4, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> Swartz calling it.  I like how the girl in this trio is the damsel...because these two fuckers are just OP.  *How do you break the back of a magical shark?  You know...magical cartilage skeleton and all?  Mori's answer...'Hup"*



When you're a badass like Mori, kicking spirits is cake.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 4, 2013)

So there is a whole bunch of nukes heading for them, even if they get the key, Pyo isn't strong enough so someone else would have to take it on.
That doesn't mean they'd be use to it...
So who will kill em first, the God, the nukes, or Jin Mori?


----------



## Blαck (Apr 4, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> So there is a whole bunch of nukes heading for them, even if they get the key, Pyo isn't strong enough so someone else would have to take it on.
> That doesn't mean they'd be use to it...
> So who will kill em first, the God, the nukes, or Jin Mori?



The nukes will probably be deal with by the _God_ as a show of his strength along with some a short monologue about how weak mortal weapons are but if not that then no clue.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 4, 2013)

It's time to see what Pyo is capable of doing without the limiter, as a very serious and totally-unbiased reader.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 4, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> The nukes will probably be deal with by the _God_ as a show of his strength along with some a short monologue about how weak mortal weapons are but if not that then no clue.



How do they survive that?
Right now no one can compete with the God, so unless the nukes weaken him or something Man-duk will just take the Key from Mori/Pyo.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 4, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> How do they survive that?
> Right now no one can compete with the God, so unless the nukes weaken him or something Man-duk will just take the Key from Mori/Pyo.



It weakening the _God_ would advantageous for the good guys but other than that who could handle the _God_ head to head?


----------



## Keino-kun (Apr 4, 2013)

IIRC this is the 2nd time Obama has appeared. I think he was in the 1st or 2nd chap. This was awesome tho, "Yes We can" 

Man Daw Wi is so awesome. He has seamlessly integrated his karate with his chareyok only after a short time of training. He will only get stronger too. 

Good to see MoRi back. He probably was caught off guard by Jae kal.

Also poor dragon


----------



## Blαck (Apr 4, 2013)

Keino-kun said:


> IIRC this is the 2nd time Obama has appeared. I think he was in the 1st or 2nd chap. This was awesome tho, "Yes We can"
> 
> Man Daw Wi is so awesome. He has seamlessly integrated his karate with his chareyok only after a short time of training. He will only get stronger too.
> 
> ...



I know that feel Bro


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 5, 2013)

Can Charyeok even be killed?
It looks like they regenerate.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 5, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Can Charyeok even be killed?
> It looks like they regenerate.



Probably just regenerate, though it might take awhile or something.


----------



## Drakor (Apr 5, 2013)

Keino-kun said:


> Good to see MoRi back. He probably was caught off guard by Jae kal.


Every time Jae Kal's hp hits 0, his Greed charyeok spreads across his body more, and he just gets revived it seems. There was a scene with him in the shower noticing it spread across him more, and then when Pyo knocked him unconscious we saw it in action. 

My guess, Jin Mori removed limiter and exhausted himself out only to find the Jae Kal he fought so earnestly against was a doppleganger. If Jin Mori KO'd Jae Kal's real body only for him to revive when the repercussions of the limiter kicked, I can't see it in Jae Kal's character to let him live.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 6, 2013)

I thought Doppels were not solid enough to survive some serious beatings?

Jae can steal charyeok but it seems an exclusive ability, if he's going to keep coming back, I don't see how this thing ends without him dying or losing the charyeok (but how?). Unless he walks away but that's completely unlike him. I guess Dan will kill him, since Mori let that guy who impersonated his Gramps live.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 6, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> I thought Doppels were not solid enough to survive some serious beatings?
> 
> *Jae can steal charyeok but it seems an exclusive ability, if he's going to keep coming back, I don't see how this thing ends without him dying or losing the charyeok (but how?)*. Unless he walks away but that's completely unlike him. I guess Dan will kill him, since Mori let that guy who impersonated his Gramps live.



Like you said his character wouldn't allow him to just walk away so he may die or lose alot of his charyeok here due to the overwhelming battle with Mori and Dae. Though I hope at the very least if he does start to lose that the shark on his chest ascends and he becomes something stronger, other than this he'd have to be saved by someone else.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 6, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Every time Jae Kal's hp hits 0, his Greed charyeok spreads across his body more, and he just gets revived it seems. There was a scene with him in the shower noticing it spread across him more, and then when Pyo knocked him unconscious we saw it in action.
> 
> My guess, Jin Mori removed limiter and exhausted himself out only to find the Jae Kal he fought so earnestly against was a doppleganger. If Jin Mori KO'd Jae Kal's real body only for him to revive when the repercussions of the limiter kicked, I can't see it in Jae Kal's character to let him live.


I can honestly see Mori and Dae beating Taek once more, but his charyeok takes over him again and starts to fight even more and more powerful until he's about to kill them both, but stops because his body is just too damaged to restrain his own power and his "greed" kills him.


I don't know, seems possible.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 8, 2013)

Jagger said:


> I can honestly see Mori and Dae beating Taek once more, but his charyeok takes over him again and starts to fight even more and more powerful until he's about to kill them both, but stops because his body is just too damaged to restrain his own power and his "greed" kills him.
> 
> 
> I don't know, seems possible.



How do you almost kill Mori?
Mori's a monster.
Don't be surprised if he acupunctures himself again to finish off the job.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 8, 2013)

Mori needs to use the sub conscience power of the sage pill so we can see what's it's capable of now.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 11, 2013)

No chapter this week? D':


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 11, 2013)

Jagger said:


> No chapter this week? D':


Yeah. Unfortunately 

Two days ago the author went to a SNSD concert and hurt his wrist by enthusiastically waving one of those light stick thingy during their performance.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 11, 2013)

Random Stranger said:


> Yeah. Unfortunately
> 
> Two days ago the author went to a SNSD concert and hurt his wrist by enthusiastically waving one of those light stick thingy during their performance.



Author is a true lad, hopefully he is just covering for a hangover.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 11, 2013)

Random Stranger said:


> Yeah. Unfortunately
> 
> Two days ago the author went to a SNSD concert and hurt his wrist by enthusiastically waving one of those light stick thingy during their performance.


Fuck this shit. Those light stick thingy should be burned now! All of them!


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 11, 2013)

The author managed to produce a chapter despite his wrist injury.

As Moglay would say, the author is a true lad.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 11, 2013)

Not a bad chapter. Those two are a great combo. Dat giant shark...but if the author feels like he can't draw that much, he should take a break.


----------



## Muk (Apr 11, 2013)

scan out Lol, rly?

what does gp stand for again?


----------



## HInch (Apr 11, 2013)

god points, if I remember right?

Basically the potential power level (usually judged by your silly spirit skill thing.)

Also badass chapter and the author owns for still producing this week.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 11, 2013)

Mori is pretty damn good at that acupuncture.
And not a single fuck was given


And Shenrons got his back 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Nevermind 




Lastly what was with that high GP? Is that the highest shown number?


----------



## Jagger (Apr 11, 2013)

Mori and Taek have probably the highest GP count excluding the judges..well, two of the Six agreed they were not at Mori's level at his age.


----------



## Muk (Apr 11, 2013)

if i remember correctly mori's gp was always 0, now it's at 1k or something


----------



## Random Stranger (Apr 11, 2013)

Mori is supposed to be a pure physical figher, but I gotta say those dragon kicks sure do look charyeoky


----------



## Keino-kun (Apr 11, 2013)

GP basically is a measure of your chareyok's/inner power. 

MoRi always had the highest GP level of all the GOH contestants.

MoRi's dragon is basically a copy of DaeWi's move which he learnt when they had that epic fight and is NOT chareyok. It's a high level martial arts move.


----------



## HInch (Apr 12, 2013)

Keino-kun said:


> GP basically is a measure of your chareyok's/inner power.
> 
> MoRi always had the highest GP level of all the GOH contestants.
> 
> MoRi's dragon is basically a copy of DaeWi's move which he learnt when they had that epic fight and is NOT chareyok. It's a high level martial arts move.



Listen to this dude, he gets it.


----------



## Unknown (Apr 12, 2013)

But some people had already questioned if that technique is just a purely physical tehcnique or has something to do with chaeyrok, even the same Dan questioned it.

Anyway if Mori has only level 26 while Taek 1900 GP..., unless the level grows exponentially of something...


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 12, 2013)

Unknown said:


> But some people had already questioned if that technique is just a purely physical tehcnique or has something to do with chaeyrok, even the same Dan questioned it.
> 
> Anyway if Mori has only level 26 while Taek 1900 GP..., unless the level grows exponentially of something...



I believe Mori is his own god or in the process of becoming one. Hence his grandfathers high expectations.
The dragons are air flow or some crap like that.

I think well start to see Moris hidden power start to come out. I don't think gods can manifest charyeok which is the real reason the sages pill didn't show him having any.


----------



## Keino-kun (Apr 12, 2013)

Unknown said:


> But some people had already questioned if that technique is just a purely physical tehcnique or has something to do with chaeyrok, even the same Dan questioned it.
> 
> Anyway if Mori has only level 26 while Taek 1900 GP..., unless the level grows exponentially of something...



Not sure where Dae-Wi has questioned that.

Mori's attack(Blue Dragon kick) is a copy of DaeWi's(Blue Dragon Storm).

The basis of the move is to disrupt and setting the flow of air in away for him to harness it and direct it towards the opponent. The visual of a dragon is to make it cool 

Now DaeWi has combined his Blue Dragon Storm with the water attribute of his chareyok doggy Haetae, that doubles in it's destructive power. The basis of the technique is the same though, in that in requires 3 stances/moves to set up the air.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 12, 2013)

Muk said:


> if i remember correctly mori's gp was always 0, now it's at 1k or something


Nope, his GP was even higher than Pyo's.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 13, 2013)

One still has to wonder wtf the relevancy is though.
Unless it is that Mori himself is a god, we know he doesnt want to borrow power which was already re-emphasized by him telling Dae's cat-dog to leave him alone.

It feels almost like they're pumping up his GP just to say he could be even worse if he wanted to.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 18, 2013)

Enjoy!


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 18, 2013)

Funny how waillord tried to make his whale look all cool last chapter and Mori kicks it seemingly accidentally and it's down for the count...again.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 19, 2013)

Well damn, all those charyeok and Mori is still on that ass, wonder what was up with the fox spirit at the end though, maybe it'll stop the nukes?


----------



## synthax (Apr 20, 2013)

We get to see Obama again but only for a panel. Hilarious though if only this manga was set in North Korea  but something tells me the author had other intentions regardless.Lets see what the key does,and what happens to the missiles.


----------



## Jagger (Apr 20, 2013)

The fight is getting kinda bored, honestly, I hate Taek.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 20, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Well damn, all those charyeok and Mori is still on that ass, wonder what was up with the fox spirit at the end though, maybe it'll stop the nukes?



As it seems to me. It is either reacting to the god, or the god is pulling it out.
Im really tired of Taeks bull shit though about this strength and that. Mori operating at fucking level 27 and we're supposed to get that this little shit is hardcore because of his charyeok? Almost makes me feel the comic is ending soon but it seems really premature though I guess it's not like I know a lot of korean webtoons to judge this ones length.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 20, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> As it seems to me. It is either reacting to the god, or the god is pulling it out.
> Im really tired of Taeks bull shit though about this strength and that. Mori operating at fucking level 27 and we're supposed to get that this little shit is hardcore because of his charyeok? Almost makes me feel the comic is ending soon but it seems really premature though I guess it's not like I know a lot of korean webtoons to judge this ones length.



Yeah Taek is starting to bore me as well, but I get the feeling as Mori continues to kick his ass that shark tattoo on his body will proceed to spread and then I'm betting he turns into some charyeok hybrid thing, some more.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 20, 2013)

If author wants Dae to join the fight then sure, but that should be next chapter serious because a guy of Dae's strength shouldn't be held up by that fodder for so long even if he is protecting the others.
Nurses too busy goggling over Mori to heal up Pyo so we could've Key'd him up already.
Which makes me think the big finale of this arc is Pyo finishing off Jae...which is cool but tbh I didn't see anything in Pyo that implied he was stronger than level 27 Mori...unless his injuries from Mori and Yu-Mira were that potent.


----------



## yo586 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm just waiting for Mori to eat the key.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 20, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> If author wants Dae to join the fight then sure, but that should be next chapter serious because a guy of Dae's strength shouldn't be held up by that fodder for so long even if he is protecting the others.
> Nurses too busy goggling over Mori to heal up Pyo so we could've Key'd him up already.
> Which makes me think the big finale of this arc is Pyo finishing off Jae...which is cool but tbh I didn't see anything in Pyo that implied he was stronger than level 27 Mori...unless his injuries from Mori and Yu-Mira were that potent.



Now that you mention it, the nurses have been sitting on their asses for some time now, hell Dae could've easily got them outta there since the fodder aren't much trouble.

Pyo vs Taek as the finale wouldn't quite as interesting as Mori just ending taek with a special move.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 25, 2013)

When Mori got pierced...


----------



## Blαck (Apr 25, 2013)

Mori with that knee of justice tho

*Spoiler*: __ 




And Taek is some half assed sith lord now? also did he partially steal Dae's charyeok?

And lastly. Dat ass whoopin 
Chapters 36-40
Chapters 36-40
Chapters 36-40
Chapters 36-40


----------



## Jagger (Apr 25, 2013)

he fuckin' deserved it.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 25, 2013)

Mori isn't coming out of this unscathed I believe he'll take a greater drawback then when he acupunctured himself to beat the imposter team.

Im surprised Yu-mi ra is still out for the count.
With Dan down and Mori likely going to succumb from his acupuncture and the gaping hole in his body, the kill-bill girl is now a threat. If Pyo or Yu-Mira get up then whatever but otherwise I don't think kill-bill is injured enough from Dan to not fight back.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 25, 2013)

I thought he already acupunctured himself during this fight, and recently at that.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 25, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> I thought he already acupunctured himself during this fight, and recently at that.



He did the limit release but this time he punctured his chest as well.
It's possibly its also a second release since if I recall this is done on a different side of his head...though considering how many art errors there are (even in this chapter lol) who can say for certain.
I like how Mori kicked Jae so hard the rip on his shirt switched sides.


----------



## OS (Apr 25, 2013)

Yfw it's actually an acupuncture that kills him after he's done


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 25, 2013)

Wot....
I wonder if he'd be crippled for awhile. That be a change of pace.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 27, 2013)

Ch.56
And heres the trans.


So....looks like we're saying goodbye for now.


----------



## OS (Apr 27, 2013)

Jin Mori gonna die for everybody


----------



## OmniOmega (Apr 27, 2013)

Jin Mori don't die please. I don't think anyone can serve up such splendid ass whoopings


----------



## Blαck (Apr 30, 2013)

The side effects of that technique are screw Mori up but I doubt he'll die, more likely than not the old acupuncture guy( Can't remember name) will heal him or something.


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2013)

Dan is gonna eat the key.  Cannae wait.  Also...can't view chapter at work.


----------



## Chimichangas (May 2, 2013)

friend Jin Mo-Ri that was badass


----------



## yo586 (May 2, 2013)

Better to link the real deal


----------



## Drakor (May 2, 2013)

Yea, the author gets money when we actually view it on naver. Interesting to see how much of a beatdown he's getting...


----------



## luffy no haki (May 3, 2013)

Jin?s epicness only goes higher with every chapter


----------



## Blαck (May 3, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Jin?s epicness only goes higher with every chapter



As does the level of ass whoopin Jae-kal takes


----------



## OS (May 3, 2013)

RIP Jin


----------



## Blαck (May 3, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> RIP Jin



He shall rise again, hopefully stronger than ever. Dude needs to let old guy train him.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 3, 2013)

Actually, i'm thinking that, he may only be saved by absorbing the key or something along those lines.


----------



## The_Evil (May 3, 2013)

Ji Mori is such a badass.


Also is it me, or is the old magician guy from The six about to die horribly?


----------



## Jagger (May 3, 2013)

YES. FUCKING YES. FUCK YOU, TAEK! HOPE THAT SHIT HURTS!


----------



## Blαck (May 3, 2013)

The_Evil said:


> Ji Mori is such a badass.
> 
> 
> Also is it me, or is the old magician guy from The six about to die horribly?



Looks that way, kinda looked like he put a gravity spell on everyone or something


----------



## Drakor (May 3, 2013)

Looked to me like he warped everyone and civilians away in an attempt to kill Sang Man-duk


----------



## Morglay (May 4, 2013)

Drakor said:


> Looked to me like he warped everyone and civilians away in an attempt to kill Sang Man-duk



I thought this. Props to Mori, worlds biggest badass.


----------



## Frieza (May 4, 2013)

where is the scan?


----------



## HInch (May 4, 2013)

That is a badass last line.


----------



## Morglay (May 4, 2013)

He knows rock beats scissors... Meteor inc.


----------



## ensoriki (May 4, 2013)

Jin-Mori of peace.


----------



## The_Evil (May 4, 2013)

Jin-Mori sure knows how to deliver a smack-down.


Also, the old magician guy is about to die horribly.


----------



## OS (May 4, 2013)

jin is dead. Unless someone forces the key down his throat.


----------



## ensoriki (May 4, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> jin is dead. Unless someone forces the key down his throat.



The nurses should be able to keep him afloat.
Pyo was in a bad state too, Mori will likely need even more time to heal, so the key would probably kill him
The real problem is that yellow jump suit girl. She's still conscious.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 4, 2013)

either Dae wi will be a badass wake up and beat her or Yu Mira will do something right there


----------



## OS (May 4, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> The nurses should be able to keep him afloat.
> Pyo was in a bad state too, Mori will likely need even more time to heal, so the key would probably kill him
> The real problem is that yellow jump suit girl. She's still conscious.



They are still in those balls and idt they can get out yet. Those nurses need to be more relevant now


----------



## Drakor (May 5, 2013)

Wow that magician...I'm still hoping Pyo wakes up and finishes Jae Kal off thus succeeding in his revenge, or Bora grows a mind of her own and takes him out in a twist


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 5, 2013)

Magician grandpa is about to drop a meteor on the place just like he promised.


----------



## Blαck (May 6, 2013)

Those nurses need to get off their asses and heal someone


----------



## ensoriki (May 6, 2013)

They can't do anything locked in a bubble.
How the hell is Pyo still out though wtf. Some crappy healing they gave him. He should at least be able to resume consciousness...I think.
Mori look like he got hit worse, srs.


----------



## Blαck (May 6, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> They can't do anything locked in a bubble.
> How the hell is Pyo still out though wtf. Some crappy healing they gave him. He should at least be able to resume consciousness...I think.
> Mori look like he got hit worse, srs.



Isn't Dae unconscious, so his bubbles should pop right? As for Pyo, guess using his charyeok after fighting Mori took a lot out of him.


----------



## Unknown (May 9, 2013)

New chapter is out:


----------



## Morglay (May 9, 2013)

Unknown said:


> New chapter is out:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Told you, rock beats scissors... Kind of.


----------



## ensoriki (May 9, 2013)

This guy is way out of their league.


----------



## Morglay (May 9, 2013)

He survived a nuke with a meteor up it's ass... Was that his actual God that he summoned? Or just his insane chareyeok? I hope he teleports with them all, Mori can meet his granddad and we can learn more about the enemy.


----------



## Blαck (May 9, 2013)

Unknown said:


> New chapter is out:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well shit, that old guy is pretty beast when he gets some screen time, and Mori made it :WOW


----------



## Chimichangas (May 9, 2013)

Moglay said:


> He survived a nuke with a meteor up it's ass... Was that his actual God that he summoned? Or just his insane chareyeok? I hope he teleports with them all, Mori can meet his granddad and we can learn more about the enemy.




*Spoiler*: __ 



he not only survived one nuke i think the magician combined the 567 nukes in one plus the meteors


----------



## Id (May 9, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



damn talk about rape, the old man took it to nuclear level.


----------



## OS (May 9, 2013)

Wells shit, ^ (use bro). Talk about stubborn.


----------



## Blαck (May 9, 2013)

But now that the old guy is down, who's gonna fight the bad guy? Dae? 

Or is he gonna retreat?


----------



## Agmaster (May 9, 2013)

Gonna laugh my ass off if shark boy pops up to eat omega eyes.  Would you really be that shocked?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 9, 2013)

Like i said old dude dropped a Meteor lol.


----------



## Morglay (May 9, 2013)

Need another member of the 6... I see no other way of our heroes getting out of this. Unless Mu-Bong can't use his Chareyeok, as his God is on it's death bed.


----------



## Jagger (May 9, 2013)

Meteors? I don't give a shit. Gotta tank that.


----------



## Blαck (May 9, 2013)

Seeing how strong the magician guy is, just how the fuck did Mori's grandpa kick all of the Six' asses by himself?


----------



## ensoriki (May 9, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Seeing how strong the magician guy is, just how the fuck did Mori's grandpa kick all of the Six' asses by himself?



He caught the meteor and threw it at them.


----------



## Blαck (May 9, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> He caught the meteor and threw it at them.



More likely kicked it at them for shits and giggles


----------



## luffy no haki (May 9, 2013)

Jin?s grandpa is a monster now that he is old,how insanely strong do you think he was when in his prime?


----------



## Magician (May 9, 2013)

Just 11 more chapters till I catch up.


----------



## Blαck (May 9, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Jin?s grandpa is a monster now that he is old,how insanely strong do you think he was when in his prime?



Probably even worse, he probably fought that god, Mu-bong keeps worshipping 


BD said:


> Just 11 more chapters till I catch up.



Hurry to the awesomeness


----------



## ensoriki (May 12, 2013)

He probably fought the God's father and Mother.

I wonder if one of the Nurses will die or if the 6 Magician is dead. There have definitely been some casualties for this whole thing (Celebi and the limbs of Pyo's friends/cousins) but we're about due for a casualty to bring this all home. I suppose Grandpa is a good candidate but at the same time to kill him and his grandson off especially when we know things have been going rough for him feels like overkill.


----------



## Unknown (May 16, 2013)

Chapter is out, and what a chapter:


----------



## ensoriki (May 16, 2013)

I told you mother fuckers Jin Mori was actually a god.
That's why he doesn't feel for borrowed power.
It's why he beefs with Dae's dog.
It's also why Grandpa said there wouldn't be anything left of them if they went against Mori.
Time to rape Waillord, again.


----------



## Blαck (May 16, 2013)

Unknown said:


> Chapter is out, and what a chapter:





Agmaster said:


> Gonna laugh my ass off if shark boy pops up to eat omega eyes.  Would you really be that shocked?



It's like you saw the future or something 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Also did awaken some God type Charyeok on those last few pages?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 16, 2013)

good lord this chapter


----------



## ensoriki (May 16, 2013)

Its not charyeok I believe Jin mori is Sun Wukong monkey king.


----------



## Jagger (May 16, 2013)

What the fuck just happened...


----------



## Blαck (May 16, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Its not charyeok I believe Jin mori is Sun Wukong monkey king.



As in his reincarnation? 

That could work.


----------



## Unknown (May 16, 2013)

More like in the real one who lost his memories and became a baby, translation is out:
Link removed


----------



## Muk (May 16, 2013)

jin mori is the monkey king


----------



## Freddy Mercury (May 16, 2013)

I almost feel bad for Jae-Kal and the impending beatdown he's about to receive...

Almost.


----------



## Morglay (May 16, 2013)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## OS (May 16, 2013)

So, maybe Gramps was his general. And I'd assume the person Gramps had fought was some demon.


----------



## synthax (May 16, 2013)

Is this getting cancelled?


----------



## Morglay (May 16, 2013)

Why even joke about that? Why?


----------



## ensoriki (May 16, 2013)

Yup confirmed it through wikipedia.

Mori is a god.
He is Son Wukong, Sun Oh Gong.
Son Goku.

Jin Mori is Goku.


----------



## HInch (May 16, 2013)

I have no fucking idea what is going on but I like it.



synthax said:


> Is this getting cancelled?




I take it the sudden jump in power scaling has freaked you out?


----------



## Snoozles (May 16, 2013)

Is there even a good reason for a webcomic even be cancelled? The only thing it's occupying is bandwidth and memory, neither of which are in short supply. The only thing that could prematurely stop a webcomic are motivation or health issues.

If it is ending soon it's probably because the author wants to.


----------



## HInch (May 16, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Jin Mori is Goku.




I love this series so much


----------



## Morglay (May 16, 2013)

That most certainly escalated quickly... Ruyi Jingu Bang, all jokes of 'Mori's small rod.' Have been refuted absolutely with this revelation.


----------



## OmniOmega (May 16, 2013)

My god

Did Blue Hair just go Sonic? Jin Mori just fuck this guy up for good already


----------



## Morglay (May 16, 2013)

New desktop background.


----------



## Agmaster (May 16, 2013)

Slacker Karate Captain is totally priest like.  *peeps chatter after reading goku references, chuckles...sees the dark side of the moon*  ...dafuq?


----------



## luffy no haki (May 16, 2013)

Last image of King Mori will be my new set.

I so saw it coming and at the same time I didn`t see it coming.


----------



## yo586 (May 17, 2013)

I didn't see it coming at all.

But what's that thing on the moon?  Some sort of seal?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 17, 2013)

Fuck you, obviously.


----------



## blueblip (May 17, 2013)

Snoozles said:


> Is there even a good reason for a webcomic even be cancelled? The only thing it's occupying is bandwidth and memory, neither of which are in short supply. The only thing that could prematurely stop a webcomic are motivation or health issues.
> 
> If it is ending soon it's probably because the author wants to.


There is a reason, a reason that is so shitty and so capable of pissing you off I refuse to mention it without spoiler tags. And that reason is if the webcomic is deemed to be hurting a company's 
*Spoiler*: __ 



brand value/image


----------



## HInch (May 17, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Last image of King Mori will be my new set.
> 
> I so saw it coming and at the same time I didn`t see it coming.



Beat me to it, bastard.


----------



## Morglay (May 17, 2013)

I cannot imagine how inadequate Mu-Bong feels right now.


----------



## synthax (May 17, 2013)

What happened with the moon?


----------



## Shinryu (May 18, 2013)

Dammit Kal just die already plz


----------



## Blαck (May 18, 2013)

Shinryu said:


> Dammit Kal just die already plz



King Mori will handle that fool


----------



## Jagger (May 18, 2013)

Someone should blow up Taek's head.


----------



## TeenRyu (May 18, 2013)

Basically, unsealed full power Jin can take on pre- key Waillord. If not for the ridiculous amounts of Gp wail has, Jin could've beaten that ass ages ago.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 18, 2013)

Didn?t GP was just God Points as in how well and how powerful his charyeok is? I don?t think that has anythng to do with his durability still Mori can stomp him though.

I Hope Jin just obliterates that guy already,


----------



## Blαck (May 18, 2013)

Luffy no Haki, dat set


----------



## ensoriki (May 18, 2013)

Can Mori take on Taek? He does not seem completely unsealed he's only regained some of his past ability.
If I understand the story right (and I doubt I do) the original Sun Wukong cheated death, so this is probably Mori after he cheated it before?

Taek has the key and for some reason he seems even stronger than Pyo was with it, though that may be because Pyo only activated it when he was weak....but Taek already looked like he was at deaths door when he consumed it. I suppose if it's because of how many charyeok he had absorbed that the effect compounded. GP I suppose is the primary food for the key which Taek has much to spare.

If Mori is completely unsealed the gap between him and his friends let alone the six would be enormous, there is no way.
I assume they're going to escape Taek or he will lose the key again or something. Pyo is also down for the count and he was supposed to be fairly strong himself. So unless the author is throwing Pyo away, he'll need to pick up the pace. I'd be surprised if grandpa magi isnt dead and thinking about it...where are the nurses and pyo to boot? Did they escape already?


----------



## Blαck (May 18, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Can Mori take on Taek? He does not seem completely unsealed he's only regained some of his past ability.
> If I understand the story right (and I doubt I do) the original Sun Wukong cheated death, so this is probably Mori after he cheated it before?


From his most recent showing Mori with even a bit release, is able to overshadow current Taek. But then again neither has shown their all.



ensoriki said:


> Taek has the key and for some reason he seems even stronger than Pyo was with it, though that may be because Pyo only activated it when he was weak....but Taek already looked like he was at deaths door when he consumed it. I suppose if it's because of how many charyeok he had absorbed that the effect compounded. GP I suppose is the primary food for the key which Taek has much to spare.



Yeah, I thought this as well because with the left of his finger he pretty much outdid Pyo.


ensoriki said:


> *If Mori is completely unsealed the gap between him and his friends let alone the six would be enormous, there is no way.*



Concerning this, if the supposed rumors of this comics cancellation are true, maybe the author decided to go balls to the wall with the power ups and deliver on the forementioned Mori hype. 



ensoriki said:


> I assume they're going to escape Taek or he will lose the key again or something. Pyo is also down for the count and he was supposed to be fairly strong himself. So unless the author is throwing Pyo away, he'll need to pick up the pace. I'd be surprised if grandpa magi isnt dead and thinking about it...where are the nurses and pyo to boot? Did they escape already?


Taek's probably going to lose the key again with the help of a well deserved ass whoopin from Mori, as for where Pyo is maybe the nurses are working on him, at least I hope they are.


----------



## Scratchy (May 18, 2013)

There's no reason for GoH to be cancelled, it's the second most popular Thursday comic.


----------



## Barago (May 19, 2013)

And now god of highschool will follow a Bastard! like route. 

True Jin Wukong  fighting more divine beings will be amazing. The GOD of highschool for real.


----------



## Unknown (May 23, 2013)

New chapter is out:


----------



## Muk (May 23, 2013)

right to it went directly towards dbz powers xD


----------



## ensoriki (May 23, 2013)

Ch.11

The god of high school.
He'll be facing true gods now I think. I bet others may ascend.
Bet grandpa was his general.

At least he has his staff to continue martial arts. The lightning also seems to require set up so it likely wont be a common thing.


----------



## Unknown (May 23, 2013)

He doesn't just have the staff, he also has the magical cloud, he really is the king of the monkeys.

It does seems that they will be fighting Gods for now on. He is a real god, Pyo has the key which makes him into a god, and Taek has a parasite god living in his body. Those may still be a relevant in the future, but waht about Dan and the rest of the GoH tournament participants? Would they still be relevant compared to guys like Jin?

I'm sure that the rest of the six and his boss, aswell as the bishops and his boss (which I think that It will be the emperor that tried to kill the nine tails and failed), will be relevant, but after this chapter I'm starting to think that this may be the last saga when we see the rest of the participants, Jin's friends included, fighting or doing something relevant at all.


----------



## Morglay (May 23, 2013)

Now that... Was EPIC. A week is too long to wait for the next one. Gief naow!!! Still want to know what that black thing was that solo'd Gramp's platoon before the series ends.

Monkey King suits him well.


----------



## shadowlords (May 23, 2013)

im tired of taek and his infinite transformations! but this chapter was epic!


----------



## Jotun (May 23, 2013)

Love the series, but it developed in a strange fashion. The monkey king shit is real cool, but what happens next?

He can't use the power all the time? You don't flaunt power like this without making everyone else irrelevant.


----------



## ensoriki (May 23, 2013)

While I do worry about his friends I think they'll be getting boosts as well.
They may start to embody the gods they borrow power from.
Jin will remain superior as he always has but they'll be able to contribute. It is possible though that this goes more of a Bleach role, and they'll just play utility functions to his strength.
Pyo's power is supposed to rival the gods so he'll probably remain a threat if he can get the key back.

I agree with the other poster who is sick of Taek. From Waillord to tentacle monster, fuck this guy.

Though it seems like Mori was supposed to be dead so this Omega guys King goes beyond the little dumbass angels we've seen. Maybe the Jade Emperor?


----------



## OS (May 23, 2013)

Wailord is like Vegeta or Cell. Never gives up


----------



## The_Evil (May 23, 2013)

Ji Mori is now literally god tier. 

So this is what Grandpa meant when he said that if the Six mess with Mori they'll get destroyed.  

Epic chapter.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 23, 2013)

Mori is  so epic...so damn fucking hax now. Simply awesome.


----------



## Blαck (May 23, 2013)

Good lord Mori the King, made poor old Jae look stupid...again!
and that face


----------



## HInch (May 24, 2013)

100% perfect jae next form book it.


----------



## Heisu (May 24, 2013)

Inb4 planet-level. Lmfao...broken.


----------



## Shinryu (May 26, 2013)

Jesus Kal is hax

Lmao Jin caused a country level tsunami just dropping the staff imagine if he hit it with force.


----------



## Morglay (May 26, 2013)

Full penetration = Everybody gets wet. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ensoriki (May 26, 2013)

What I am curious to see is if renewal taekwondo will still be present. If Jin mori is regaining his memories he may of used a completely different martial arts with or without his staff.
Let alone if he'll use martial arts at all.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 26, 2013)

Who know? maybe Mori wu Kong was the one who cam eup with it?


----------



## Morglay (May 26, 2013)

Or RT was derived from Kong's technique?


----------



## ensoriki (May 30, 2013)

It is over. WOOOOOOOT.

Great way to end it, and guess Mori's still got restraints.

Edit: Ch.11
They're missing a bubble but all in all what can you say.
Good chapter. Seems all of this was just an intro to something bigger that "Part 2" coming up?


----------



## Lord Genome (May 30, 2013)

the feels


----------



## Keino-kun (May 30, 2013)

Haven't been able to read the last few chaps. Will get to it now.


----------



## Keino-kun (May 30, 2013)

WOW, HOLY SHIT!!! THAT WAS EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Chapter 106 was my favorite but then everything went in a whole new direction. Loved the way this storyline ended. Will be interesting to see where the story goes from here.

We always knew MoRi was special but we didn't know he was a god


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 30, 2013)

Hope Wizard Grandpa can be saved dude is mad boss.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 30, 2013)

Nice way to end the arc. Mori still needs to regain more of his memories and his power, Greed looked fucking gross


----------



## Drakor (May 31, 2013)

That death was classic Jael Kal Tek, good end for the randomness that ensued after all that Charyeok Charyeok


----------



## Blαck (May 31, 2013)

Glad Pyo finally woke his ass up and what a guy! Still offering Jael a helping hand 

But now that that's over, time for Mori to spar with his Gramps. Whenever they find him that is.


----------



## Morglay (May 31, 2013)

Mori is probably Gramps' Gramps.


----------



## Unknown (Jun 6, 2013)

New chapter is out:


----------



## Muk (Jun 6, 2013)

who's the new guy/girl?


----------



## Morglay (Jun 6, 2013)

Unknown said:


> New chapter is out:




*Spoiler*: __ 



So I am guessing that's the Chairman? She is epic.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 6, 2013)

Ch.11

Scan is out.
Tough decision for Mori but I knew he'd be selfless.
The bishops won't rest until Mori is dead now, he's the greatest threat to them after the key.


----------



## Unknown (Jun 6, 2013)

And the key isn't 100% gone, Pyo still has a little portion, which by the law of fiction, will grow till It is 100% recovered, granting Pyo the key's powers just when he most needs it.


----------



## OS (Jun 6, 2013)

Now it begins. Korean lolis. Japans influence spreads.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 6, 2013)

Lets hope it is only temporary, I liked her as an adult. Rofl'd at Mubongs reaction to her.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 6, 2013)

I just hope Pyo gets stronger.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 6, 2013)

Well not a bad chapter, Though I wanted to see more of King Mori at least we pretty much have been introduced to all The Six members, I think


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 6, 2013)

lol wut? she becomes a kid? 

Just wonder what will be of Park Il Pyo now. He is strong but without the key or a new charyeok I can?t see him doing shit now that the power level got such huge boost.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 6, 2013)

So the tournament officially ends. No surprises there with MoRi's wish. Also trying to remember what was the point of the tourney in the first place? Was it to find out who had the key?

MoRi will need to sort out the headband thing as I'm sure he wants to go find his grandpa and won't be able to fight properly with it on. 

Also lol at her turning into a loli. I think we've see everything now in the manhwa.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 6, 2013)

Not yet, we still lack MoRi trying to hit on a chick


----------



## Jagger (Jun 6, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> lol wut? she becomes a kid?
> 
> Just wonder what will be of Park Il Pyo now. He is strong but without the key or a new charyeok I can?t see him doing shit now that the power level got such huge boost.


He has a portion of the key. He will most likely devolop a new charyeok and boosted it with the portion of the key or the such portion will slowly re-grow into 100%.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 7, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Not yet, we still lack MoRi trying to hit on a chick



That's true, but given his personality, I'm not sure we'll see that.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 7, 2013)

They better bring back the magician dude.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 13, 2013)

Ch.11
R.I.P.

Looks like it's time for new settings (since the old one was destroyed)


----------



## Jagger (Jun 13, 2013)

YES! THIS MEANS PYO CAN GET STRONG ONCE MORE!!


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2013)

wait so why did they twist the truth and put the white guy (god bishop dude) as hero?


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 13, 2013)

Cities were destroyed because of the six elders nuke. They helped control the situation which has allowed man duk to get political favor.
It's been three months so they had plenty of time to work their image.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

I like how everything was addressed so there isn't too much ambiguity as to where the story is heading.

I do wonder though, as to where god(s) reside. Is it on earth, a separate dimension or space?

3-4 chaps of Jin Tae Jin's past next! Should be epic.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 13, 2013)

Jin Tae Jin... I must prepare.


----------



## Muk (Jun 13, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Cities were destroyed because of the six elders nuke. They helped control the situation which has allowed man duk to get political favor.
> It's been three months so they had plenty of time to work their image.



but isn't blondy part of the six secretary? are the six planning on letting Man Duk become the 'hero'?


----------



## Unknown (Jun 13, 2013)

Wasn't a traitor among the Six's group? Maybe that traitor is the blond guy


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't like that the magician Grandpa died but whatever. 

I wonder how Jin feels about being the monkey king and having all that magical power.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 13, 2013)

He got to live a long life, become a big deal, and die as a hero.  What more could he ask for, it is as one armed dumped brat said


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 13, 2013)

Unknown said:


> Wasn't a traitor among the Six's group? Maybe that traitor is the blond guy



Doubt it. He was sent to monitor them this chapter was he not?


----------



## Blαck (Jun 13, 2013)

Can't wait for those Jin tae jin chapters ! :WOW


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 13, 2013)

Muk said:


> but isn't blondy part of the six secretary? are the six planning on letting Man Duk become the 'hero'?



He was sent to monitor his movements.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 17, 2013)

So upon closer inspection Jae's death was awesome, made me like him as a character. The whole reformed, dying antagonist has been done too much. Was refreshing to see him go without regret.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 17, 2013)

A great villain...maybe that?s the reason why I called idiot someone who wanted him to redeem himself and join the group in a comment made to the chapter somewhere else.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 17, 2013)

The search for the key fragments kinda reminds me of Inuyasha.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 17, 2013)

Jagger said:


> The search for the key fragments kinda reminds me of Inuyasha.



Forgot about that 

Hope they just chime in on Pyo every so often to show his progress with that and don't wait whole chapters on it.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 17, 2013)

Well Pyo will need to keep it on the down-low, otherwise the antagonists will put all of their energy into killing him.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm interested to see how the fights will take place as we've seen how destructive the powers can be. Not sure what kind of training DaeWi and MiRa can do to at least be competitive on that level unless they get some kind of power boost.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 18, 2013)

Mori got his Godly powers. Pyo have the key, maybe getting trained by one of the six?


----------



## Blαck (Jun 18, 2013)

DaeWi might keep getting trained by Q or was it P? 

As for Mi-Ra maybe the weapons dude in the Six will train her?


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 18, 2013)

The fragments shouldn't really be that far from the crater.

Mori was out for 3 months so who knows, thats quite a bit of time for growth given how quickly Dae powered up.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 18, 2013)

Dae and Mori should spar, no charyeok power though 

*Spoiler*: __ 




4000th post


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 18, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz said:


> Dae and Mori should spar, no charyeok power though
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Still one of, if not the best fight in the series. 

Would be awesome to see them fight again, tho MoRi still wins.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jun 18, 2013)

I actually wanted Dae to win the fight against Mori, even though i knew it was not going to happen. 

Mori to overpowered.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 19, 2013)

All Dan's fights have been awesome, in fact all his panel time has been awesome. He is awesome.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 19, 2013)

I felt sad when Yuri beat Pyo.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 20, 2013)

Link removed

Its happening.
Grandpa is a monster.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow, he mellowed with age. I laughed when I saw Kong's body back then.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 20, 2013)

As expected he seems to be a monster already and has barely shown shit.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 20, 2013)

Hanma Yujiro?  Is that you?


----------



## Jagger (Jun 20, 2013)

Heh, Pyo's grandfather is a lot similar to his grandson.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 20, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Link removed
> 
> Its happening.
> Grandpa is a monster.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Shit...Jin tae jin is a damn monster, cutting hands off and shit 

Also I like the group picture of the relevant team members


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 22, 2013)

Good chap. Looks like we'll see him fight what looks to be the monkey king? next chapter.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 22, 2013)

I will actually pee from laughter if it has that body with Mori's face.


----------



## Barago (Jun 22, 2013)

It's Jin Tae Jin after all. Why are you acting surprised? He is just a beast.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 22, 2013)

If that is Monkey king they showed, than he was pretty hulked out for some reason. Wonder why?


----------



## Barago (Jun 22, 2013)

Because that's likely his true form?


----------



## OS (Jun 22, 2013)

Damn, didn't see that last panel in the other sight. That jin.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

Man that fight is going to be soooo awesome. Hope no one interrupts it.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 27, 2013)

Hopefully they will clean up the trash quick and get back to it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 27, 2013)

What I?m more interedted about is how that thing turned into Mori. In the meories he looks human but now he looks beast-mode. Guess is transform ability?


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> What I?m more interedted about is how that thing turned into Mori. In the meories he looks human but now he looks beast-mode. Guess is transform ability?



Or it's not him?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 27, 2013)

Badass monkey wearing monkey king clothes not being monkey king.....sounds legit


----------



## Morglay (Jun 27, 2013)

If it isn't him I am impressed with how it is keeping up with Jin Tae. If it is him I am impressed at how Jin Tae is keeping up. Regardless of identity, impressiveness remains impressive. Rather akin to how jibberishness remains jibberish.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 27, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Badass monkey wearing monkey king clothes not being monkey king.....sounds legit



Dat mind fuck.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm more surprised how pathetic is Pyo's grandfather abilities, dammit, show something!


----------



## Morglay (Jun 28, 2013)

He will certainly show something. For Jin Tae to have complimented him I am assuming it will be grandiloquent.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 28, 2013)

Jagger said:


> I'm more surprised how pathetic is Pyo's grandfather abilities, dammit, show something!



He may be the one to knock out the armed guards, though it would be awesome if he was the one that left that wound on Monkey Kings face


----------



## Jagger (Jun 28, 2013)

He'll probably end being the second strongest of the group after Mori's grandfather (obviously).


----------



## Unknown (Jul 4, 2013)

New chapter is out.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 4, 2013)

I was not expecting that knee to the face to be that strong. Jin is beyond a monster.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 4, 2013)

Knee to the face = head was gone.
But then again, his casual kick destroyed a row of hills.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 4, 2013)

blowing heads witha knee, how monstrous can that man be? awesome


----------



## Morglay (Jul 4, 2013)

What a monster, this is the one of the few flashback arcs I have actually enjoyed... Although nothing much has happened except for a lot of killing.


----------



## HInch (Jul 4, 2013)

That knee, damn.


----------



## OmniOmega (Jul 4, 2013)

Jin is just soloing everything

What the fuck are his legs made off anyway


----------



## Blαck (Jul 4, 2013)

That knee of justice


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 4, 2013)

Dat Knee! Jin is just too strong for these guys, everyone looks like fodder in comparison to him. It's their faults for interrupting the fight, just when it started getting good. 

Looked like the monkey king self-exploded? And was that a egg that got captured by the american team?


----------



## Unknown (Jul 11, 2013)

New chapter is out.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 11, 2013)

The fuck.
So mori was _that_ guy all along.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 11, 2013)

Round 2


----------



## Blαck (Jul 11, 2013)

Keino-kun said:


> Round 2



Hell yeah :WOW


----------



## Morglay (Jul 11, 2013)

Unreasonably excited... Though kind of sad that the shadow was Mori. By the way is the Chairman a God? I mean she is insanely powerful and seems to revert to a child state after using too much power.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 12, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Unreasonably excited... Though kind of sad that the shadow was Mori. By the way is the Chairman a God? I mean she is insanely powerful and seems to revert to a child state after using too much power.





ZenithXAbyss said:


> The fuck.
> So mori was _that_ guy all along.



I am missing what you guys are pointing to...


----------



## Morglay (Jul 12, 2013)

Earlier on when JTJ was talking to Pyo in a flashback about the insanely powerful thing they met in North Korea. Pyo granddad died in a battle with it apparently. It appeared as a shadow figure, turns out it was Wukong. (Cba to find the exact chapter number, but it was shown some time in the Mori vs Pyo fight.)


----------



## Arago (Jul 19, 2013)

Holy shit.

Ch.236
Ch.236
Ch.236
Ch.236


----------



## Blαck (Jul 19, 2013)

117 is up
Ch.236

Ch.236


*Spoiler*: __ 




Seriously I know Jin Tae jin is strong but fuck, I'm starting to question who the real beast is 

And Monkey king's blast reminded me of Bahamut's overdrive from FFX 

Lastly Pyo's grandpa got them cool points


----------



## Arago (Jul 19, 2013)

BlackniteSwartz can't you see that it is posted?

Unless you are a blind fanboy.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 19, 2013)

Arago said:


> BlackniteSwartz can't you see that it is posted?
> 
> Unless you are a blind fanboy.



I do as I please man


----------



## Morglay (Jul 19, 2013)

That was fucking awesome, JTJ is too legit. Should've been his series.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 19, 2013)

Arago?
Sounds suspicious.
:heston



Anyways, GoH is getting more and more brutal.
On the other hand, it's nothing unexpected considering that this is a top secret operation.


Also, Dat Fight.
Dat Ending.

Hahaha


----------



## Arago (Jul 19, 2013)

Arago. The main hero from the Arago manga. 

And the fight along with its ending was cool.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 19, 2013)

It is more brutal because we have stepped out of the semi controlled tournament environment, straight onto a battlefield. Pyo's grandpa was stronger than I expected - I am glad we got a decent showing of him before the arc ended.


----------



## Jagger (Jul 19, 2013)

Dat Pyo's grandpa cool as fuck.  That son of a bitch got what he deserved.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 19, 2013)

Destroying legs Kick!!!

Badass chapter, pYo?s Grandpa, Jin Tae Jin showing more beastly skills and a fucker who deserved an ass kick.


----------



## Muk (Jul 19, 2013)

who's was their enemy? it seems like they know the guy


----------



## Arago (Jul 19, 2013)

JTJ is unstoppable.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 19, 2013)

Whoa, that chap was orgasmic. 

That ending was superb. For some reason, I feel like we'v only seen a fraction of what JtJ is capable of. 

Very cool moment for Pyo's grandfather. I was thinking when he got blasted, that it would've been a really lame way for him to die. He more than made up for it though.


----------



## synthax (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks like a great chapter.


----------



## Muk (Jul 25, 2013)

acceptance of defeat

translation is already


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow...things have really changed in that time skip.
If they captured Mu Bong.....how did Mori & co escape? Going to after the fur?

This enlightenment sounds like brainwashing, guess they'll force a fight between Mori and his gramps.


----------



## synthax (Jul 25, 2013)

On the page where they show the six,who is the guy with with the sword,don't remember seeing him.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 25, 2013)

So the monkey was Mori but not Mo ri but is fur 

And why would Mu Bong be captured? i mean he allowed himself to be captured or they really got him for good? It also makes me wonder if R is just spying or actually is an enemy.


----------



## OS (Jul 25, 2013)

So I'm not the only wondering how things escalated that quickly?


----------



## Blαck (Jul 25, 2013)

Not a bad end to Jin Tae Jin's story, although Mori's awakening being the reason he defeats the last member of the 6 kinda lames it up a bit but meh. Also, when was Mu-bong captured?


----------



## Drakor (Jul 25, 2013)

So it seems Mu Bong was betrayed by R and captured during the 2 year skip after the enemy faction took central power and claimed to have saved the people during the tsunami spawned by Mori in his Sun Wukong form. Perhaps he was just asking Jin Tae Jin about Mori's origins, thus the backstory


----------



## Morglay (Jul 25, 2013)

One of my favourite flashbacks ever. Brutal, yet I am left feeling sorry for everyone who met JtJ as an enemy instead of feeling for him. Too badass for my sympathy. 

Looking forward to seeing everyone after the time skip. Hope the rest of the cast isn't too irrelevant in the face of Mori and Pyo (provided he has regained his power in these 2 years.)


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice way to end the JtJ flashback. Looks like he'll be brainwashed and made into a mindless fighting machine by the priests. Suprised MuBong got captured, but then again he was labeled as the cause of the chaos, especially as the priest group were seen as the heroes.

Will be interesting to see where the story goes from here.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 25, 2013)

I wonder if any of the other judges are traitors.


----------



## Muk (Jul 25, 2013)

i bet the americans are part of the cause  for the reversal of power


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 30, 2013)

One of my new favorite series. As crazy as that sun wukong reveal was, I had wondered where Mori's scar came from. Han Dae is one of my new favorite characters in fiction. Hope he stays a powerhouse in the upcoming fights. He should at least remain more powerful than friggin Park Pyo, key or no key.
Title of the series is now pointless, but I cant wait to see how the story progresses.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 30, 2013)

Dan is a great character, I call him Dan because it is easier. He quickly became an all time favourite of mine too.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 30, 2013)

I think Dan has been fleshed out the best so far which makes him likeable from that whole friend story he had.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 30, 2013)

Both character wise and battle wise he has developed in a very proper way, no wonder of why Dan is so popular honestly.


----------



## Arago (Aug 1, 2013)

Finally the truth of what happened back there with JTJ vs Sang Man-Duk.

His fucking chest exploded.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 1, 2013)

Arago said:


> Finally the truth of what happened back there with JTJ vs Sang Man-Duk.
> 
> His fucking chest exploded.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I have no idea what happened at the end. It felt awesome though.


----------



## Muk (Aug 1, 2013)

sang man-duk propbably pulled a hostage, no way he's able to 1v1 him


----------



## Blαck (Aug 1, 2013)

Arago said:


> Finally the truth of what happened back there with JTJ vs Sang Man-Duk.
> 
> And Kubo even wrote it as a "shocking" top 5(bottom right pannel)...




*Spoiler*: __ 



This seriously needs to be translated so much needs to explained. That glasses guy looked like he was putting together some CSI shit back there and if he was right then....Jin Tae Jin!!!


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 1, 2013)

Barragan

translated


----------



## Blαck (Aug 1, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Barragan
> 
> translated




*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn so JTj could've avoided losing if he had cut his arm off a bit later, though I'm sure he reason for cutting it off made sense.

And this NOX group 

Wonder win Mori and co will be reintroduced?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 1, 2013)

Surprisingly good chapter considering Baek was the star. He's genuinely heroic, so he could be a good character if he's stopped being so arrogant. pretty cool that he's gonna be a cop with his abilities.

It looks like our heroes have either joined up with the 6 or gone into hiding.


BlackniteSwartz said:


> Wonder win Mori and co will be reintroduced?


I think hooded guy who approached Baek is connected to the heroes. The author might be using the hood to throw us off and make him look like he's with NOX. Dan sought him for his brains before, so he may be reaching out to him again. seeing as how he was able to accurately read a superhuman battle months after the fact shows that he could be of some use.


----------



## HInch (Aug 5, 2013)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Surprisingly good chapter considering Baek was the star. He's genuinely heroic, so he could be a good character if he's stopped being so arrogant. pretty cool that he's gonna be a cop with his abilities.



Agreed. I was glad he was back as a cop but expected a throwaway "catch up" chapter. Turned out to be very well written and really helped both build up the future and fill in some holes.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 9, 2013)

Raw are out.

Translations:

*Spoiler*: __ 



I have no idea of what happened.


----------



## OS (Aug 9, 2013)

According to that one word of english. One of the Six shows up.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 9, 2013)

Most likely related to that guy.


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 10, 2013)

TRANS: Ch.64

MangaCow dropped it but it looks like someone else picked it up. EGScans is still releasing but are like 8 chapters behind.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 10, 2013)

Ramen_Bowl said:


> TRANS: Ch.64
> 
> MangaCow dropped it but it looks like someone else picked it up. EGScans is still releasing but are like 8 chapters behind.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 What happened to Kang and Guim? They got trigger words now?! lol

And finally the last of the SIX


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 10, 2013)

Lol at the past participants.
Also, mngcow's dropping a lot of series.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 10, 2013)

Despite my hatred of webcomic style art I broke down and started reading this

On 26.Not bad.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 10, 2013)

Final part of the 6 reminds me of a big ginger wolf... Really want that to be his Chare.


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2013)

Wtf why would mangacow drop it?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 10, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Wtf why would mangacow drop it?



They're out of their mind.
Dropping Ability too, though I can understand that a bit, thing had gotten crazily repetitive.

This trans was pretty poor but it got the point across so oh well .


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 10, 2013)

Good chap over all, someone else loled at that guy who went back to his vicious self after hearing Revolution?


----------



## Blαck (Aug 10, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Despite my hatred of webcomic style art I broke down and started reading this
> 
> On 26.Not bad.



                      .


----------



## Morglay (Aug 11, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Good chap over all, someone else loled at that guy who went back to his vicious self after hearing Revolution?



Had to be my favourite part. Along with the judge: "Capture complete."


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 11, 2013)

How is it that you can have a ability without using a charyok? I dont really get that. and who the fudge is red hair's teacher? I dont think that name matches any of the other six. Loled at the crazy revolution guy. 
Newest member of the six looks boss as hell though. Love how huge he is.
Hopefully we get some more info on the trio next chapter.


----------



## OS (Aug 11, 2013)

No more nurse uniforms


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 15, 2013)

Raw's out: 

Looks like a good one.


----------



## Muk (Aug 15, 2013)

and team soul returns 2/3


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 15, 2013)

Dat Dan and Yu mira


----------



## Morglay (Aug 15, 2013)

Mira is awesome now.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 15, 2013)

So those two are still alive? 

Dan and Mira better kill them now.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 15, 2013)

Walmung was fucking epic. Made a character I had no opinion on pretty cool in the half second I took to see it.


----------



## HInch (Aug 15, 2013)

ogod ogod ogod


----------



## Ramen_Bowl (Aug 15, 2013)

Trans:  It's been said in black and white that Ichigo has turrible control 

Yay for a useful Mira


----------



## Blαck (Aug 15, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Walmung was fucking epic. Made a character I had no opinion on pretty cool in the half second I took to see it.



Seriously this. But Dae and Mira are back! 

And I like Mira's new look


----------



## Keino-kun (Aug 15, 2013)

Really like the new outfits for DaeWi and MiRa. 

Things looking very interesting so far, like the way it's shaping up post GOH.


----------



## yo586 (Aug 15, 2013)

I can see a lot of potential issues.  Everyone has an ability, and I found the strength of the story early to be the hand to hand combat fights.  If Mori doesn't use Renewal TKD anymore as his main style I'll be bummed.  And if they continue to handicap Mori in annoying ways like his crown thing that'd also get old quick.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 15, 2013)

yo586 said:


> I can see a lot of potential issues.  Everyone has an ability, and I found the strength of the story early to be the hand to hand combat fights.  If Mori doesn't use Renewal TKD anymore as his main style I'll be bummed.  And if they continue to handicap Mori in annoying ways like his crown thing that'd also get old quick.



Well I doubt he'd drop Renewal TKD as his style just because he found out he's  God of somesort, as for the Crown handicapping him, that will probably continue as he learns to control his new found abilities.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 15, 2013)

Dan  Still a boss. I like the new designs but Dan must have been getting fashion tips from Aokiji. Hope him and MiRa have at least surpassed the judges.


yo586 said:


> I can see a lot of potential issues.  Everyone has an ability, and I found the strength of the story early to be the hand to hand combat fights.  If Mori doesn't use Renewal TKD anymore as his main style I'll be bummed.  And if they continue to handicap Mori in annoying ways like his crown thing that'd also get old quick.


Sun Wukong's staff is probably one of the coolest powers I've ever seen though. You don't want to see him take control of that thing again?


----------



## Jagger (Aug 16, 2013)

I want to see how powerful Pyo is now without the key.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 16, 2013)

Jagger said:


> I want to see how powerful Pyo is now without the key.



Well while he's out collecting the jewel sha- I mean Key fragments, he should be getting in some pretty good fights himself


----------



## TeenRyu (Aug 16, 2013)

This series as usual, nothing but quality.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 16, 2013)

I just imagined a full power Pyo that mastered the Key and became as powerful as the ancient Fox vs A Jin Mori that also knows how to perfectly control his powers. 

Fight of the century.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 16, 2013)

Jagger said:


> I just imagined a full power Pyo that mastered the Key and became as powerful as the ancient Fox vs A Jin Mori that also knows how to perfectly control his powers.
> 
> Fight of the century.



They're gonna need an entire continent to have that fight


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 16, 2013)

wonder if Mori will have a clothes change too....if so do you think he will already have his Sun wu Kong clothes?


----------



## Blαck (Aug 16, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> wonder if Mori will have a clothes change too....if so do you think he will already have his Sun wu Kong clothes?



Knowing Mori, he probably hasn't embraced the whole Sun wu Kong thing so he may still be the same ol' casual jeans and a shirt Mori. Though some new clothes based on Sun Wu-kong's would be cool


----------



## Morglay (Aug 16, 2013)

I want him with a pimp coat made out of God monkey fur, with his staff as his jeweled cane. Rims and hydraulics on his cloud yo. Bringing the hood to Korea.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 16, 2013)

'Harry Potter' is pretty cool I gotta admit.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Aug 22, 2013)

Raw's out:


Guess who's back?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Wonder if R is faking it like Gin Ichimaru. They've got the same damn eyes.
Impressed at Yumira she wouldn't of won but you can tell she stepped her game up.
She's getting close to Priest level.

Also Mori would kill all of these guys EZPZ. Better get the fuck out R.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 22, 2013)

Not sure this needs a spoiler but. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh hells yeah.


----------



## OS (Aug 22, 2013)

Is R like the new snape?


----------



## Morglay (Aug 22, 2013)

Original Sin said:


> Is R like the new snape?



Not even slightly.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 22, 2013)

Remember September.
yo


----------



## Morglay (Aug 22, 2013)

"My body is my sword." ... Me Gusta.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Aug 22, 2013)

So... Is the masked man Bak Mu-Bong mind controlled?


----------



## Keino-kun (Aug 22, 2013)

Wow that chapter was exciting. Very high paced. For a sec there I thought they were really caught.

Nice to see MiRa gotten a bit stronger and she's embracing her sword.

Looks like MoRi also got an update(design). Can't wait to see it fully revealed.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 22, 2013)

From the few shots we saw he isn't the same small kid anymore. The action was epic, you are right the tempo was good.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 22, 2013)

Not bad mira, not bad.

But anyway...Mo-ri's back :WOW


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 22, 2013)

MiRa. 
She cantle handle the chick who O fodderized without effort? and she's still got the worst durability ever, going down in one hit. 

Hope Dan packs a punch.

Star of the chapter was of course, Mori. Looks like he got buff. Glad he uses the staff as his main weapon. shits gonna be awesome to see.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 22, 2013)

O was a bit of a monster tbf Dragon master race > My Little Pony


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 22, 2013)

yeah, O was the strongest judge, but he didnt even have to put any real effort into beating her. MiRa should at least not be getting one-shot.


----------



## Keino-kun (Aug 22, 2013)

MiRa obviously isn't the strongest physically but it was nice to see her improve her swordmanship. The gag chick is actually strong, as she is a priest and MiRa is not on that level yet.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 22, 2013)

Jin Mo-ri, creating Lightning storms, Tsunami and now Earthquakes since 2013


----------



## Morglay (Aug 22, 2013)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> yeah, O was the strongest judge, but he didnt even have to put any real effort into beating her. MiRa should at least not be getting one-shot.



I think you are underselling the power of a priest. Like Keino said she has improved with her swordsmanship. Just priest is quite a step up from tournie level opponents.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 22, 2013)

Priests, are aroudn the level of the judges of course some of them are weaker than others but i don?t think Dan, Mira or Mori(without Sunwu Kong powers) could match them.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 23, 2013)

Morglay said:


> I think you are underselling the power of a priest. Like Keino said she has improved with her swordsmanship. Just priest is quite a step up from tournie level opponents.





luffy no haki said:


> Priests, are aroudn the level of the judges of course some of them are weaker than others but i don?t think Dan, Mira or Mori(without Sunwu Kong powers) could match them.


The gap between tournie fighter's and judge/priest's physical abilities should be kinda non existent. Mori has always between strong enough to wreck judges in pure strength even before he learned his acupuncture techniques. He broke two of the judges's arms with kicks that other tournie fighter were taking to the face no problem. The judges were only stronger because they had hax magical powers up their sleeves.
I just expected more from her. She's always had a glass jaw and I guess thats never gonna change.


----------



## OS (Aug 23, 2013)

>being this late


----------



## Keino-kun (Aug 23, 2013)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> The gap between tournie fighter's and judge/priest's physical abilities should be kinda non existent. Mori has always between strong enough to wreck judges in pure strength even before he learned his acupuncture techniques. He broke two of the judges's arms with kicks that other tournie fighter were taking to the face no problem. The judges were only stronger because they had hax magical powers up their sleeves.
> I just expected more from her. She's always had a glass jaw and I guess thats never gonna change.



I don't think any judge fought MoRi at full strength with an intent to kill/inflict heavy damage...(at least from of the top of my head, so I could be wrong)

Also it's not like she was one-shotted.  She took a hard blow to the rib, stomach area, which would be painful for many a fighters. Pretty sure in a pure 1v1, she would've been able to keep going. Remember she was trying to run away fast which is a bit different/more difficult than trying to fight after receiving a blow like that.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 23, 2013)

Keino-kun said:


> I don't think any judge fought MoRi at full strength with an intent to kill/inflict heavy damage...(at least from of the top of my head, so I could be wrong)


Q did. And it doesnt really matter seeing as how he was able to break their arms with one kick.


> Also it's not like she was one-shotted.  She took a hard blow to the rib, stomach area, which would be painful for many a fighters. Pretty sure in a pure 1v1, she would've been able to keep going. Remember she was trying to run away fast which is a bit different/more difficult than trying to fight after receiving a blow like that.


fight was pretty much over. remember what happened with BoRa? she went down in a few hits to her too.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 29, 2013)

Mori kept Renewal Taekwondo.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 29, 2013)

seems it is what everyone wanted, Renewal + domination of his staff


----------



## Muk (Aug 29, 2013)

wonder what they talked about
probably about R's betrayal


----------



## c3zz4rr (Aug 29, 2013)

scan is out

Link removed


----------



## Morglay (Aug 29, 2013)

Mori's new design is greatly appreciated. Skill set is reasonable too, glad there is a time limit still.

In other news: Go on Joker! Smash dat ass!


----------



## Blαck (Aug 29, 2013)

Q!! 

Also, Glad to see there still some that can give Mori a challenge at least outside of the time limit anyway.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 30, 2013)

Good one, Mori is still aboss and yet he hans?t turned too overpowered.Dat R vs Q can?t wait for that.

I love Mori?s new outfit, in some panels he looked weird though


----------



## Blαck (Aug 30, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> Good one, Mori is still aboss and yet he hans?t turned too overpowered.Dat R vs Q can?t wait for that.
> 
> I love Mori?s new outfit, in some panels he looked weird though



Yeah, the panels where his eyes were blue and seemed a tad big, right?


----------



## Morglay (Sep 5, 2013)

Chapter 124 (Couldn't find the long strip version.) Wait wtf what? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



They are heading to the God's realm? To find Mori's Gourd? I thought it was on Earth...


----------



## Blαck (Sep 5, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Chapter 124 (Couldn't find the long strip version.) Wait wtf what?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah found that kind of weird myself, and did he recruit the fighters who lost to go with him or was he just keeping them away from something else?


----------



## OmniOmega (Sep 5, 2013)

Anyone noticed the art getting a little shitty when it comes to Mori?


----------



## Morglay (Sep 6, 2013)

I think they just needed some soldiers. Those soldiers being tournament people just seems like the strongest group that are readily available.

Kinda Omni, some panels he looks downright retarded whilst in the rest he looks adequate. Seems like they can't decide on the proportion that the eyes should be to the rest of the face. Maybe they are trying to get him to look more monkey like? Serious hit to a cool character.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 6, 2013)

nice chapter, though yeah, mori?s being drawn weirdly.


----------



## HInch (Sep 6, 2013)

Important:


----------



## HInch (Sep 6, 2013)

reminds me of Bart in the latest OP chapter.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 6, 2013)

HInch said:


> Important:



I honestly thought gimp was going to solo him.


----------



## HInch (Sep 7, 2013)

Been meaning to represent again for ages. That's better.

E: wish I saw this before, would have been easier to think of set pics.


----------



## OS (Sep 13, 2013)

New chap out. New world etc. Let's see how it goes. Also, dragon ball z.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 13, 2013)

blitzes

*Spoiler*: __ 




Now either Eye patch girl is a beast or the refs are fodder without the Charyeok. And lol Shenron


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 13, 2013)

Well yeah the refs borrow power from their gods to become what they are.
She nullified their abilities, and given Q couldn't fight Mori who had no abilities at the time it makes sense that without their powers they fall short.
Also she's a Bishop like Man-Duck,

Not like it matters for Mori though, He's a god in teh flesh


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 13, 2013)

And I was here thinking monsters liked girls but instead we have one dragging il Pyo to the cave....someone muust understand what I mean

Also that patch eye girl I just don?t like her...


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 13, 2013)

Odd chapter. Things are escalating really quickly and the jump to the magic world is strange as hell. How did all this stuff get to the magical world? Why were all the fodder placed on one team together? Was O supposed to be travelling with them? You'd think team Mori would be the team who doesn't require any judges to succeed. At least we'll get to see the staff used to full effect.

The judges really are fodder without their magic, as Mori had shown long ago. but whats up with Mori's face lately?

I dont really like the purple eyed girl. aside from Mori, Dan, and Pyo, I dont think any of the kids can do anything to her.

Dan is still a completely unknown quantity.

Bora's team is gonna be hilarious.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 13, 2013)

JtJ is seeming more and more beastly. Only person shown that can take on Chary with pure strength.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh shit, it's Shenron. 

Time for some grand adventure.


----------



## Pika305 (Sep 13, 2013)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Odd chapter. Things are escalating really quickly and the jump to the magic world is strange as hell. How did all this stuff get to the magical world? Why were all the fodder placed on one team together? Was O supposed to be travelling with them? You'd think team Mori would be the team who doesn't require any judges to succeed. At least we'll get to see the staff used to full effect.
> 
> The judges really are fodder without their magic, as Mori had shown long ago. but whats up with Mori's face lately?
> 
> ...



Isn't this purple eye girl suppose to be a Bishop as in higher then Priests, what are those two going to do since they probably can't even beat a Priest yet...

I can't wait to see how they've all grown. This new adventure is gonna bring lost of comedy...


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 13, 2013)

Pika305 said:


> Isn't this purple eye girl suppose to be a Bishop as in higher then Priests, what are those two going to do since they probably can't even beat a Priest yet...
> 
> I can't wait to see how they've all grown. This new adventure is gonna bring lost of comedy...


Why wouldn't they be able to beat a priest? Dan and Pyo are physical fighters who are on a level (sorta) with base Mori, and since the judges are fodder without their magic, they're the only two besides Mori that could actually hang with her.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 13, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Oh shit, it's Shenron.
> 
> Time for some grand adventure.


----------



## Imagine (Sep 13, 2013)

So whimsical.


----------



## Pika305 (Sep 13, 2013)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Why wouldn't they be able to beat a priest? Dan and Pyo are physical fighters who are on a level (sorta) with base Mori, and since the judges are fodder without their magic, they're the only two besides Mori that could actually hang with her.



So far they've only shown the Judge fighting the Priest to any successful level. This lady is a Bishop, higher ranking then Priests certainly not someone that Base Mori can handle so don't see what Dan/Pyo can even hope to do. It would be worse then what happen with Mi-Ra and that Priest girl.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 13, 2013)

luffy no haki said:


> And I was here thinking monsters liked girls but instead we have one dragging il Pyo to the cave....someone muust understand what I mean
> 
> Also that patch eye girl I just don?t like her...



Clearly he has seen the fox form and wants a piece. 

She seems like a bit of a disposable character. Don't think the author has much planned for her, except to let her get shit on by somebody as they showcase a new technique/moveset.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 13, 2013)

Pika305 said:


> So far they've only shown the Judge fighting the Priest to any successful level. This lady is a Bishop, higher ranking then Priests certainly not someone that Base Mori can handle so don't see what Dan/Pyo can even hope to do. It would be worse then what happen with Mi-Ra and that Priest girl.


Dan and Pyo's current strength is unknown. I'd be really surprised if they couldn't easily take out priests. 

As the BoRa fight showed, MiRa is weak sauce. She dropped after two hits and that was before BoRa brought out her national treasure. I think the only damage Dan took against BoRa was when he hurt his knuckles punching her attack out of the air.


----------



## Pika305 (Sep 13, 2013)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Dan and Pyo's current strength is unknown. I'd be really surprised if they couldn't easily take out priests.



That is true. They would have more room for improvement since Jin is already pretty beastly. Still don't see them at quite the Judge's level or even Judge O/Moon Gi-Joo level.



Oberyn Nymeros said:


> As the BoRa fight showed, MiRa is weak sauce. She dropped after two hits and that was before BoRa brought out her national treasure. I think the only damage Dan took against BoRa was when he hurt his knuckles punching her attack out of the air.



I don't know if i'm overrating this purple hair girl but the only other Bishop to show us anything of note was Man-Duk and if she's going to be in Man-Duk's general even if weaker, then i don't see how you can see Dan/Pyo making that type of jump to challenge someone like that.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 13, 2013)

Pika305 said:


> That is true. They would have more room for improvement since Jin is already pretty beastly. Still don't see them at quite the Judge's level or even Judge O/Moon Gi-Joo level.


It'd be pretty pathetic if they weren't even stronger than O. The guys dragon got turned into a baby.
Personally, I'm banking on them being above Q but weaker than preskip O by a fair bit.



> I don't know if i'm overrating this purple hair girl but the only other Bishop to show us anything of note was Man-Duk and if she's going to be in Man-Duk's general even if weaker, then i don't see how you can see Dan/Pyo making that type of jump to challenge someone like that.


I doubt purple hair is a bishop or anywhere near Man-Duks level. If she is a bishop, its only because she can cancel out magic, which would put her above most fighters but not Dan, Mori, and Pyo who have better physical stats than most.


----------



## Succubus (Sep 13, 2013)

lol refs so weak without magic


----------



## Laillo (Sep 19, 2013)

That badass sage like king dude. 

Seems Jin will fight soon a worthy opponent.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 19, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So all the Monkey citizen can summon that aura 

And current Monkey looks pretty cool, can't wait for Mori to fight him


----------



## Morglay (Sep 19, 2013)

Stable Master seems like a bit of a twat, Mori just kick the shit out of him and take your throne.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 19, 2013)

Plot twist is that Stable Master is Mori.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 19, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Plot twist is that Stable Master is Mori.



Only thing I can think of that would be worse is if he turned out to be Faust.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Sep 19, 2013)

So now the monkeys are afraid of the Gods. They refuse to call their revolution a revolution and call it a rebellion instead. They are also forbidden to use their special sage-strange eye aura powers, and they are only allow to use charyok which basically the ability to borrow the power of a God.

It's time Jin remembers them that they aren't the bitches of the Gods.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 19, 2013)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Dan and Pyo are physical fighters who are on a level (sorta) with base Mori, and since the judges are fodder without their magic, *they're the only two besides Mori that could actually hang with her.*



Sword girl will cut a bitch.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 19, 2013)

So is this guy the new Monkey King or is he lying and pretending to be Mo-Ri? I got the impression it was the latter.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 19, 2013)

He is a liar, sent to fool and oppress monkeys. Quite possibly the easiest job in the world.


----------



## OS (Sep 19, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Plot twist is that Stable Master is Mori.



Don't feel like this series can do any real plot twists.


----------



## Laillo (Sep 20, 2013)

It will be so awful though for the current monkey king to lose with 1 hit from Jin.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 20, 2013)

Might make the monkeys accept him instantly though. Seeing the power of the real thing compared to the fake.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 21, 2013)

So Mori will fight an imposter?

Also lol at those guys getting surprised cause of thos weak powers


----------



## Morglay (Sep 21, 2013)

Would be hilarious if the head bands buffed them to monster level though.


----------



## Laillo (Sep 21, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Seeing the power of the real thing compared to the fake.



Imagine their reactions. Something like this.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 21, 2013)

Laillo said:


> Imagine their reactions. Something like this.



                              .


----------



## Keino-kun (Sep 21, 2013)

Whoa! Missed the last few chapters. Read like 5 in a row! 

So much awesome. Love MoRi's design. Really liking how he's using Ruyi Jingu, without overly relying on it.

Looks like the new monkey king is an imposter sent from the gods(or an opposing faction to monkey king MoRi) and the head band is used to suppress the stronger monkeys and keep them in check from rebelling against the gods.


Looking forward to the fight. Hopefully they don't get interrupted.  

Also thinking of getting a MoRi set.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 27, 2013)

127
Link removed


----------



## Blαck (Sep 27, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Fake Monkey king sure can make an entrance 

And good lord, talk about fodderized 

Lastly looks like some pages might be missing


----------



## Darth (Sep 27, 2013)

read it on mngacow. 

in this page 

Seems like a pretty standard situation for our heroes get themselves into. I mean once he gets his strength back he can just rip apart the entire castle with a word lol.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 27, 2013)

Fake getting fodderized by a tired base Mori, told you it will be easy. Wonder if they will get an army of Monkeys in the end.


----------



## Ender (Sep 27, 2013)

poor Jin Mori  used his powers already


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 27, 2013)

Chapter made me think about how much they've grown and gone through.
Like Mori mentioning Waillords clones.
At this point it's become "This shit again?" instead of a surprise.
Mori busting walls of earth with a foot swing...


----------



## Morglay (Sep 27, 2013)

Getting close to JtJ ground marking.


----------



## Keino-kun (Sep 27, 2013)

Good chapter. If MoRi gives the fake so much trouble when he used up most of his powers, he's going to crush him at full power.


----------



## Blunt (Sep 27, 2013)

Fake gon get the shit roflstomped out of him after Mori takes a nap.


----------



## leokiko (Sep 27, 2013)

Could someone explain this series' good points? Kinda want to read it but generally dislike manwha.


----------



## Keino-kun (Sep 27, 2013)

leokiko said:


> Could someone explain this series' good points? Kinda want to read it but generally dislike manwha.



Mixture of hand to hand fighting and psuedo magic. Fair share of badass moments. Cool character designs. Decent enough plot to keep you interested.

What exactly about Manwha you hate?


----------



## Morglay (Sep 27, 2013)

leokiko said:


> Could someone explain this series' good points? Kinda want to read it but generally dislike manwha.



JtJ. Epic deaths. Wukong. Dae wi.


----------



## leokiko (Sep 28, 2013)

Keino-kun said:


> Mixture of hand to hand fighting and psuedo magic. Fair share of badass moments. Cool character designs. Decent enough plot to keep you interested.
> 
> *What exactly about Manwha you hate?*


Idk, just not used to it is all. And I disliked a few I tried to read. The Breaker is the only one I enjoyed so far but even that not that much compared to the likes of Kingdom, for example.

Will check this one out.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 28, 2013)

leokiko said:


> Idk, just not used to it is all. And I disliked a few I tried to read. The Breaker is the only one I enjoyed so far but even that not that much compared to the likes of Kingdom, for example.
> 
> Will check this one out.



Try Feng Shen ji.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Sep 28, 2013)

The monkeys are fodder...or maybe the heroes are just too op now. either way, they go stomped even though the heores were tired and had just took a building destroying lightning bolt.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 28, 2013)

lol monkeys just are shit, mori was beating the crap out of the king withou much effort until he used the bottle.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 28, 2013)

Well they once served More didn't they? Monkey dude was holding back the fake spear as well. So its more like the general monkeys are prohibited from their potential.


----------



## Blunt (Oct 3, 2013)

Dat old man, holy shit


----------



## Blαck (Oct 3, 2013)

Dat old dude was on that Elder Kwon shit


----------



## Imagine (Oct 3, 2013)

Had me like.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Oct 13, 2013)

Holy shit is the author 20 years old or something. He actually reminds me of one of my high school friends. He's the one on the right, in the blue jacket. with glasses. Go to second 42.

[YOUTUBE]99hk7pz4eAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2013)

129 is out it begins with missing pages from 128.

this


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like that cow girl may bring some fun

Mori should just kick that fake?s ass


----------



## Blαck (Oct 17, 2013)

Oxen King


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 18, 2013)

Oxen King vs Jin-mori.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 18, 2013)

Oxen King, fan-girling goggles.... Tell me it isn't so.


----------



## The_Evil (Oct 18, 2013)

That's some huge... horns you have there Ox King.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 24, 2013)

mangacow 

Let the massacre begin 

Damn these monkeys are old.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 24, 2013)

What the actual fuck, I think I stopped breathing for the entire 3 times I enjoyed that chapter. Saw the words: "Old man Mong!" And just started "MMMMMMMMMMing." 

The Bald old monkey is like Ryu + Krillin combined into something even more amazing. Don't care if he lost was still fucking epic.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 24, 2013)

Old monkeys=badass
Mori=badass

chapter=full of badass


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 31, 2013)

Shaz took it to the face.

131 is out.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Nov 1, 2013)

When i see jin atacks i just had the feeling from kenshiro " Omae wa mou shindeiru"


----------



## Imagine (Nov 1, 2013)

_My wife._

Am I missing something?


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 1, 2013)

Chapter seemed a bit short this week but I guess that's cuz there wasn't much text, which made it fly by.

No surprise that she was linked with MoRi. Wonder if the other 7 elders will show up or what happened to them.



Imagine said:


> _My wife._
> 
> Am I missing something?



She is the head of her herd so she has an alpha (fe)male mentality.


----------



## Imagine (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh, alright.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 1, 2013)

Wonder what will she do when she sees Mori, hug, slap, cry, beat the crap out of him causs he doesn?t remember a shit?


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 1, 2013)

Well you already dun know there is a traitor in the 9 elders.
I wonder how beast Ox King is. Think (s)he could've beaten Taek the Waillord?
The imposter probably isn't worth a sneeze to ...her?


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 1, 2013)

Meh, hard to gauge how strong she is. I would guess she would be pretty strong back on earth(realm?)


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 1, 2013)

who knows? going by the fact (s)he was Sun wu Kong?s adventure pal, one would say they should be around the same level, then it comes the fact that when Taek got defeated Mori wasn?t at full power cause of recently starting to awaken. So, only by mere speculation (s)he should be Sun wu Kong level at least.

But since she hasn?t showed a thing we can?t be sure of anything.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 7, 2013)

Naver : 
I found myself grinning like a 4 year old at the end.

Need scan something fierce.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 7, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> Naver :
> I found myself grinning like a 4 year old at the end.
> 
> Need scan something fierce.



Thanks for the link. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Lolled at the power walk.


----------



## Katou (Nov 7, 2013)

Hows the Manga doing? Last time i dropped it because i hated waiting and totally forgotten about it . . was around chapter 50 . .


----------



## Morglay (Nov 7, 2013)

It escalated quickly... Very quickly.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 7, 2013)

mangacow 


Its out. I smell reunion.
Ox King is mad strong to me now...
I wonder if she will go there.


Oh and were a long way from CH 50. So much happened.


----------



## Katou (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow. . i better catch up to it  

I was pretty much missing this Manga anyway


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 7, 2013)

Morglay said:


> It escalated quickly... Very quickly.



That's some understating.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 7, 2013)

Awesome chapter, with lil panel time Ox king is getting a lot to me and no , it?s not only the boobs.

Mori being a badass, he needs to wreck this fake already, probably a real strike from the real sparrow cloud would be enough.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 7, 2013)

Fake doesn't seem too evil. From the flashback we got he was probably lied to and used by the Gods. If he takes a real Sparrow cloud shot he would die for sure.


----------



## Heisu (Nov 7, 2013)

So did Jin just dodge a lightning bolt?


----------



## Morglay (Nov 7, 2013)

Not completely.


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 7, 2013)

Nice chapter once again. Crazy to think MoRi strength is still very limited. can't wait to see him at full tilt. 

Sense a flashback coming with the full background of Fake. Looks like he lost a brother or something and was used by the gods to get rid of/control MoRi.

Doubt MoRi kills him. His main goal remember is to get the gourd and retrieve his memories. Considering that the gourd is now free from fake, I think MoRi will just get the gourd 1st.

OxKing does look strong indeed.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Nov 7, 2013)

Wukong is overpowered as hell. cool finisher though.
The staff continues to be  one of the coolest powers in all of fiction.

We still dont know how strong Dan is! He just ended it with a straight punch and no injuries.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 7, 2013)

Fake Monkey Kings face


----------



## Morglay (Nov 14, 2013)

He was ambitious, every leader need to be. He seems more ballsy than bad imo. Slightly arrogant possibly, with biting off more than he could chew.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 14, 2013)

^pretty much, he most likely was a good king just that his one mistake was too big.

although he was getting beaten up, it only shows how much of a monster he has become, he is still enduring all of those.


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 14, 2013)

Expecting an epic as fuck flashback when MoRi recovers his memories.


----------



## Ero Grimmy (Nov 21, 2013)

New chapter is out  Link removed

Next chapter... can't wait


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 21, 2013)

Dat Ox King Life saver


----------



## Muk (Nov 21, 2013)

Ox king is trolling dem so hard


----------



## Morglay (Nov 21, 2013)

Ox king just dunked that bitch, no warm up needed.


----------



## Morgan (Nov 23, 2013)

Hilarious. Need more chapters.


----------



## Ero Grimmy (Nov 28, 2013)

New chap here

That seemed fucking short for 30 pages...

Dat OX king horns


----------



## Morglay (Nov 28, 2013)

That fight. Fucking epic. Ox King.  Is this Bishop an actual God?


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 28, 2013)

Guy got stronger as he absorbed people.
The return of Waillord 

Ox King didn't really seem to have any troubles with him but, can't tell if she feels weak or not. I think mori will finish this guy off.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 28, 2013)

The way Mori was banging on about him being different though... Didn't get that for Jae. 1st time I can recall him being psyched out.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 28, 2013)

Ox king was said to rival prime wu kongs power.
Ofc, she is supposed to be incredibly powerful.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 28, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Ox king was said to rival prime wu kongs power.
> Ofc, she is supposed to be incredibly powerful.



Who said she wasn't? I was talking about Waillord II.


----------



## Morgan (Nov 28, 2013)

That Ox King is damn impressive.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 28, 2013)

Ox King is a beast. I enjoyed every second of it.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 28, 2013)

Is there anything to say? These past chapters have been either "Dat Mori" or "Dat Ox King"

there?s nothing more to say anymore than that. Awesome.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 28, 2013)

Morglay said:


> Who said she wasn't? I was talking about Waillord II.





ensoriki said:


> Guy got stronger as he absorbed people.
> The return of Waillord
> 
> Ox King didn't really seem to have any troubles with him but, *can't tell if she feels weak or not*. I think mori will finish this guy off.



.          .


----------



## Morglay (Dec 5, 2013)

136 on mngacow


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 5, 2013)

Didn't expect her to get wounded like that.
Well time to awaken Mori. Unless Ox King is still holding back.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 5, 2013)

When she/he got small. 

Greed is boring now, let her/him win so Mori can fight the next enemy.


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 5, 2013)

Wasn't expecting to see greed again. 

Really annoying how it can keep eating and replenishing.

Hopefully oxen king finishes it off next week and MoRi can get his damn memories back.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 5, 2013)

Real talk never want to see Greed again. Unless its being one shot and dead. Most annoying chit there is.


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 5, 2013)

Yeah, I had enough of Greed myself. Didn't see the need to bring it back so soon.


----------



## Muk (Dec 5, 2013)

lol greed is still around


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 5, 2013)

Stupid greed. 

Taek was a better greed than this piece of shit, and that?s saying a lot.

Ox King shrinking

We need Mori to go Sun wu Kong and kill that shittdude already.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 9, 2013)

I just got caught up from like the last 8 chapters. The series has lost most of its charm for me. It's just not interesting when the villains are so insanely overpowered in comparison to just about every good guy and Mori is gonna be the only one who can beat them. It's a problem with most Shonen-ish series but it's especially prevalent in this one.

I doubt the cow will win. In the end, she'll just weaken Greed enough for Mori to kill him.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 12, 2013)

136 on mngacow


I knew she felt weak but turns out there was a reason for it. True Ox King is a beast.





Wonder how long shell keep the power in the gourd since I guess all of heaven would attack immediately.


----------



## Ero Grimmy (Dec 12, 2013)

^ I think beast is such a little word for what Ox King is!

C'mon Mori with your goddamn memories!


----------



## HInch (Dec 12, 2013)

nukes ain't no thang


----------



## Folka (Dec 12, 2013)

Mori needs to step up to his game.

And holy shit, True Ox King is so strong.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 12, 2013)

If it weren?t for ox king I probably would have skipped these chapters. Greed is boring me and annoying me to death


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Dec 12, 2013)

Thank god greed is dealt with so annoying. 

Ox king taking care of business.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 12, 2013)

blunt said:


> I just got caught up from like the last 8 chapters. *The series has lost most of its charm for me. It's just not interesting when the villains are so insanely overpowered in comparison to just about every good guy and Mori is gonna be the only one who can beat them.* It's a problem with most Shonen-ish series but it's especially prevalent in this one.



So...from the old Chinese tale of the monkey king traveling west....east?  Can't be assed to recall.  Anyways, from that to DBZ in Japan, to this in SoKo.  I feel like a circle is being drawn here.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 12, 2013)

Like a baws. Ox King for MC.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 12, 2013)

Earthquake that basically nuked the distance beaten by a sneeze.


I dont think greed is shity just in GoH. The whole absorb thing is lame everywhere. Like Buu absorbing everyone though it was less pronounced.
Thing is Goh takes it far. Normally some absorption occurs then a fight. Greed here just constantly eats... So annoying.

It might be that Mori won't gain his memories here. If that'sthe case he is a ways off. Ox King is a monster and she doesn't seem ready to face Heaven yet so there is a lot of growth Dan and Yumira can get to stay relevant


----------



## Morglay (Dec 12, 2013)

As long as Dan and Mira end up being able to fight a Bishop I will be pleased.


----------



## Folka (Dec 12, 2013)

We need to see some new godlike villains.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 12, 2013)

Folka said:


> We need to see some new godlike villains.



I imagine they will be showing up soon.


----------



## Folka (Dec 12, 2013)

Guess and hope so, cuz the likes of Greed became as it was said so fucking annoying.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 12, 2013)

hopefully we will got to see the other gods that used to be around Mori and Ox King they were ten in total if I don?t remember wrong?


----------



## Morglay (Dec 12, 2013)

Dragon God will be OP.


----------



## OS (Dec 12, 2013)

Entering DBZ levels.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 12, 2013)

Ao Kuang and Ne zha should appear.


----------



## Morgan (Dec 12, 2013)

Ox King is amazing  ...still waiting on Monkey King.



ensoriki said:


> I dont think greed is shity just in GoH. The whole absorb thing is lame everywhere. Like Buu absorbing everyone though it was less pronounced.
> Thing is Goh takes it far. Normally some absorption occurs then a fight. *Greed here just constantly eats*... So annoying.



Lol, that's the whole point of greed. Normally, if it was a simple power absorption, then I would've been bored with it, but here, it's the theme of greed and gluttony that's coming across, which for me isn't as annoying.


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 12, 2013)

Dat Ox King. 

Handles that nuke like a fart. 

Didn't realized the gourd was able to do so much. Makes MoRi getting back his memories more interesting. Maybe he has to go in the gourd to get ot back? or can he just summon it back and if so he actually has to learn how to use it. Thank god fake wasn't killed.


----------



## Folka (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah, fake monkey king can be a reliable ally. I hope he joins Mori's team.


----------



## Muk (Dec 13, 2013)

maybe the gourd is pretty awesome


----------



## Imagine (Dec 19, 2013)

Link removed


----------



## Morglay (Dec 19, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Link removed



Thanks for the fix. 

Edit: Holy shit, Cow Tits is proving constantly how much of a badass "he" is. What a bro.


----------



## Folka (Dec 19, 2013)

She is a true bro. Wait a sis. 

Whatever.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 19, 2013)

That broken horn is bothering me now srs...
Lol @ her eating her opponent..


----------



## Muk (Dec 19, 2013)

totally awesome sis


----------



## Morgan (Dec 19, 2013)

Ox King's badassery is too much for me to handle. I hope Yong-Je doesn't kill her off.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 20, 2013)

Dat ox King, Mori needs to step up his game already though


----------



## Morglay (Dec 20, 2013)

I hope she isn't killed here too. So much awesome. I have actually been fine with Mori not being focused on.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't think eating the lance was a clever more. What if the greed regens inside her and ends up eating her from inside?


----------



## Morglay (Dec 21, 2013)

It am not sure about it either to be honest. Oh well, lets see how it goes.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 21, 2013)

That is why she (can't help it, won't help it) chewed thoroughly.  Greed better have been absorbed proper.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Dec 21, 2013)

I thought that because Greed had the last peice of her horn. So if she had killed or absorbed Greed she would have grown all her horns. But she still lacks that tiny part of the horn...


----------



## Blunt (Dec 22, 2013)

am i the only one getting major death flag vibes for Ox King?


----------



## Blαck (Dec 22, 2013)

blunt said:


> am i the only one getting major death flag vibes for Ox King?



Nah, same here. Her death will probably give Mori that push he needs.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 22, 2013)

blunt said:


> am i the only one getting major death flag vibes for Ox King?



Unfortunately you aren't the only one feeling it. Will be major feels when it happens.


----------



## Blunt (Dec 27, 2013)

le       sigh


----------



## Morglay (Dec 27, 2013)

These Koreans love this box.


----------



## Folka (Dec 27, 2013)

Someone opened the Pandora's Box. And we all know what happens next.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 27, 2013)

So shouldn't pyo be this dangerous too?
Ox king is like More... If she gets beat like this what can Moribdo when he is already sealed in king mode.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 27, 2013)

ensoriki said:


> So shouldn't pyo be this dangerous too?
> Ox king is like More... If she gets beat like this what can Moribdo when he is already sealed in king mode.



If there is one thing poles can be used for it is smashing boxes.


----------



## yo586 (Dec 27, 2013)

I miss when this was about crazy over powered martial arts, instead of crazy over powered mythic references.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 27, 2013)

It's that Tenjo Tenge-itis.


----------



## yo586 (Dec 27, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> It's that Tenjo Tenge-itis.



My least favorite manga-itis I think.  Usually fatal.


----------



## Xin (Dec 30, 2013)

Catched up to this. 

It's awesome. 

When is usually release day?


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Dec 30, 2013)

Xin said:


> Catched up to this.
> 
> It's awesome.
> 
> When is usually release day?



Thursday       .


----------



## Xin (Dec 30, 2013)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Thursday       .



Thanks. 

I actually pulled an all nighter yesterday to read it. ;_;

Haven't slept in 24 hours.


----------



## Folka (Dec 30, 2013)

Seriously? 

I mean GOH is cool but i will not wasted my time in reading it in 1 night.


----------



## Xin (Dec 30, 2013)

B-But.. 

That god mode. 

It was so cool I wanted to keep reading.


----------



## Folka (Dec 30, 2013)

Maximum but maximum number of chapters i read for a series (generally) is 10-12 chapters.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Dec 30, 2013)

Folka said:


> Maximum but maximum number of chapters i read for a series (generally) is 10-12 chapters.



That's really few.


----------



## OS (Dec 30, 2013)

For some reason i didn't get the chapter from this week so i had to look for it from this thread. Fun chapter, let's see where it goes.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 2, 2014)

Chap is out on mangacow.

Goh is like a rollercoaster or some kind of theme park. Some new shit pops in all the time. I'm thinking now maybe Pyo awakens as the Key now and sohe can fight off Pandora. He will be the top tier in the group until Mori and Ox king regain themselves.


----------



## Muk (Jan 2, 2014)

what happened to the actual monkey king 
he somehow disappeared xD


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 2, 2014)

Poor Ox King.  

Not really sure if she actually blew up himself? 

And you'd have to think the author is saving MoRi for something epic. He's been MIA for the last few chaps.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 2, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Chap is out on mangacow.
> 
> Goh is like a rollercoaster or some kind of theme park. Some new shit pops in all the time. I'm thinking now maybe Pyo awakens as the Key now and sohe can fight off Pandora. He will be the top tier in the group until Mori and Ox king regain themselves.



exactly, and I?m not sure about that at all, if Pyo plays well he could be the strongest of the group even with those two at full, i mean the keys are supposed to be gods capable of defeating other gods right?


----------



## Morglay (Jan 2, 2014)

Rollercoaster indeed. Ox King could actually survive this. Being in a weakened state due to the injuries would be preferable for me than her just being murdered here.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 2, 2014)

Megane Boy just activated some trick.  She chose a good mate.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 9, 2014)

less flashy version

na na na na
na na na na
hey hey hey
good bye.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 9, 2014)

1 panel? Is that really all that bamf bitch gets? The feelz are unrealz right now


----------



## haegar (Jan 9, 2014)

naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaniiiiii?


deaaaad? in one panel? my beloved horny king   

this must be a bad dream, go and die baka mangaka


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 9, 2014)

wait, when the fuck did she got Mori there? and how?....Ox King dead? what the....


----------



## haegar (Jan 9, 2014)

I rly was thinking she'd still survive this somehow :/


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jan 9, 2014)

I don't even know what's going on anymore....


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 9, 2014)

Not sure MoRi is really in the gourd and that Ox King is really dead.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 9, 2014)

Freddie Mercury said:


> I don't even know what's going on anymore....



They went to sage Realm for Mori to gain his memories and for Pyo to recombine the Fox Key.
Mori ran into the kingdom he ran in his previous life taken over by a false King whos being manipulated by the antagonist organization.
Mori and co are discovered and end up fighting trying to get the gourd that supposedly has his memories.
During his fight a Bishop comes in planning to kill both Mori and the false King.
The Ox King a friend of Mori from his past life comes in and fights the bishop eventually winning.
A person who also has a Key just like Pyo comes into the equation utilizing the keys power to defeat everyone. The Ox King essentially sacrifices herself for everyone elses well being and they escape wounded meeting up with their other allies.
Ox King is said to be dead and Mori is apparently sealed within the gourd but it cannot be destroyed and he cannot be brought out.

Presumably Mori (in the gourd) will be brought to their base which will bring him to his grandfather and Park-Mu-Bong, possibly leading to a great escape?
That or Mori will also have to be saved.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 9, 2014)

Death felt a bit off for me, might just be grief.


----------



## haegar (Jan 9, 2014)

maybe part of her is left in the gourd and she can ressurect or some such?


----------



## Morglay (Jan 9, 2014)

Well we have seen both Mori and Chairwoman revert to child states after using too much power, Ox King might have the same ability.


----------



## haegar (Jan 9, 2014)

chibi oippai? I dunno, not the same


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 16, 2014)

Dan refusing to be provoked.  What boss.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 16, 2014)

Now that is no way to treat a corpse... That is just gross. Dan was boss mode.


----------



## Soran F Seiei (Jan 16, 2014)

I didn't expect Man-Suk to still retain his power, i am more impressed with him rather than Dae-Wi. I thought Dae-Wi would oneshot him at first.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 16, 2014)

Dan feeling some good boobies on his back, not impressed by anything actually.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jan 17, 2014)

Man-Suk is impressive to not get one shot by Dan. fight was about to end pretty quickly though.

Man this comic is weird.


----------



## Xin (Jan 17, 2014)

I have no idea what's going on anymore.


----------



## OS (Jan 17, 2014)

The baddies are winning is what's going on.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 23, 2014)

236 Chinese scan 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Lol Wukong was so cut-throat wtf. Ox King didn't even realize she was abandoned. Kinda sad.
Also wait wtf is the route Pyo is taking then. Abandoning the key?
And the Sage fruit explained.... wtf what an informative chapter.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 23, 2014)

A lot of info this chapter indeed, though now I?m concerned with what Pyo will do and what would be difference between having the key like he used to and making a contract with the spirit itself.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 23, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Link removed
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Mori and Pyo's past lives don't really seem like the good guys... I like where this is heading.

Luffy, the Fox said that Pyo will have full access to his powers. Not just be able to use his Chareyeok. He would become an avatar of the God.


----------



## Blαck (Jan 23, 2014)

Well damn did Dae have to get his ass kicked for a bag of tears? 

Anyway, why does it seem like all Mori did in his past life was fuck up?


----------



## Morglay (Feb 6, 2014)

REVOLUTION!!!  144+145


----------



## haegar (Feb 6, 2014)

well, that was decent though ,I'm still confused by a load of things and want booby king back


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 6, 2014)

Well, it was good while it lasted.  Proof strength != leadership, see also Jin Mo Ri


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 7, 2014)

lulz., so random. I wish the author would take his time and explain things more thoroughly. 
Dan fight incoming though, so all is forgiven.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 7, 2014)

That guy is so epic, makes me wish he was mc whenever he appears.

Edit: 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 14, 2014)

So about that bishop .... 0


----------



## Xin (Feb 14, 2014)

This chick with the eye patch. 

I really don't like her. 

Terrible character.


----------



## OS (Feb 15, 2014)

She really doesn't have any character so idk why you don't like her. Her power is op though.


----------



## yo586 (Feb 15, 2014)

Xin said:


> This chick with the eye patch.
> 
> I really don't like her.
> 
> Terrible character.



agreed.  bland character is bland.  and now they are gonna give her a sob story


----------



## Morglay (Feb 15, 2014)

Link to chapter 146 as I don't think anyone actually posted it. I want a bubble beam dammit, regardless, Hatae's mum has most certainly got it going on.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 20, 2014)

Link to chapter 146 as I don't think anyone actually posted it.


Yu-mi-ra on beast mode. And you know she wants the D.
Looks like the last part is about the original journey to the west and I think they reversed the power transfer process


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 20, 2014)

wow, Mira did a something freaking amazing there, and i want more of the past of Sun Wu Kong


----------



## yo586 (Feb 20, 2014)

I hope this flashback lasts a bit


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Feb 20, 2014)

Did Mira just split the sky open? :amazed
She's not quite as tough as I would like since she would have lost to someone who Judge O lolstomped, but if she can go into that trance at will she should be good to go. I still expect her and Dan to be able to fight on the level of the 6 eventually.

Pretty sure Dan is above the blue haired priest by a bit though. He did pretty well considering the situation.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 21, 2014)

Nicely done Mira


----------



## Keino-kun (Feb 21, 2014)

MiRa pek Finally a glimpse at the potential she has. She just needs to believe in herself more.

I've seen some people say they the manga's random/don't understand but I'm not quite sure how. I think people get caught up in all the action and don't actually read what's going on  

Next couple of chaps should be good.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 22, 2014)

Now that I'm all read up on Nanatsu no Taizai and Feng Shen Ji. I want to give this series a shot how good is it compared to them?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 22, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Now that I'm all read up on Nanatsu no Taizai and Feng Shen Ji. I want to give this series a shot how good is it compared to them?



Starts off pretty well being mostly martial arts oriented then later becomes pretty much about all special powers. Good read though.


----------



## OS (Feb 22, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> Now that I'm all read up on Nanatsu no Taizai and Feng Shen Ji. I want to give this series a shot how good is it compared to them?



It's one of the manga libraries faves.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 27, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 27, 2014)

Pretty good chapter.


----------



## Imagine (Feb 27, 2014)

More like excellent chapter. 

Mori was such a boss back in the day.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 27, 2014)

Indeed Sun wu Kong?s life seemed quite the real shit. 

This lil flashbacks of his past have been mor einteresting than he rest of this arc.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 28, 2014)

Damn wanna see more Fox spirit vs. Monkey king flashbacks


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 28, 2014)

Imagine said:


> More like excellent chapter.
> 
> *Mori was such a boss back in the day*.



More like a massive dick bag.


----------



## Blunt (Feb 28, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> More like a massive dick bag.


^**


----------



## Xin (Feb 28, 2014)

Is she Kim Jong-un?


----------



## Imagine (Feb 28, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> More like a massive dick bag.


Whatever gets the asses kicked.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 28, 2014)

Well, Imagine is right. Mori was a beast back then. Even way more than he's right now.

And I just can't wait to see Pyo's ultimate power-up.  The Fox held his ground against the Monkey King, so I can't wait to see Mori vs Pyo.


----------



## yo586 (Feb 28, 2014)

It looks like we are finally done seeing the priests kick everyone's asses. I was getting very very tired of that. Would have been nice if this arc had at least twice as much Mori and Pyo and half as much of this stuff. I hope we are at that point now.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 1, 2014)

blunt said:


> ^**



^ 
Dudes nuts "We just broke you out King, we dying"
"Hold strong im on my way.......as soon as I've had my fun".


----------



## Heisu (Mar 6, 2014)

Holy shit:

Ch.70-72 (Eng)


----------



## yo586 (Mar 6, 2014)

Is this comic ending soon? How they gonna top this?


----------



## Muk (Mar 6, 2014)

they heavenly war between gods 
can't wait


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 6, 2014)

Wait, does that mean Lee Soo Jin is actually Jin Tae Jin granddaughter? 

If so, this puts grandpa in new, really bad light.


----------



## Xin (Mar 6, 2014)

This has become so weird. 

I have no idea what's going on anymore.


----------



## The Big Boss (Mar 6, 2014)

Re read the chapters Xin. It isn't confusing at all.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 6, 2014)

*deadpan stare*  ...ok, god of high school.  This makes sense via chaeryok and her back story .  Only question is if omega eyes knew she was going to.  I smiled wide at her saving her dreaded countryman, either who besides Jin can effectively hit them?  I ..don't recall the three wise men link, but it fits...kinda?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 6, 2014)

The story really got convoluted fast. The author really should have taken his time after the time skip to give at least some basic information on the factions and their relationships. I am not even talking about some huge backstory, but just enough to give some context to the fights. 
And that pandora bishop is just aggravating to me, but still better than "lol, im still kicking" Greed.


----------



## Blαck (Mar 6, 2014)

Dammit Mori just be awesome and break out on your own or something


----------



## yo586 (Mar 6, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> The story really got convoluted fast. The author really should have taken his time after the time skip to give at least some basic information on the factions and their relationships. I am not even talking about some huge backstory, but just enough to give some context to the fights.
> And that pandora bishop is just aggravating to me, but still better than "lol, im still kicking" Greed.



exactly. I can follow the story but its just lost any awe factor since none of these characters or developments mean anything to me. Really all I care about right now is Monkey King and Fox dude battling it out past and present. These three princes could have been cool if they had more than a 2 panel obscure introduction a while back.



BlackniteSwartz said:


> Dammit Mori just be awesome and break out on your own or something



I don't think he has any care to right now.


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 6, 2014)

Xin said:


> This has become so weird.
> 
> I have no idea what's going on anymore.



What part is confusing?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 6, 2014)

btw, i like how noone is commentating at all about the dead false king.  no feels like when ox king bro/sis died.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 7, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> btw, i like how noone is commentating at all about the dead false king.  no feels like when ox king bro/sis died.


It was a brutal death. However the odds have been stacked so high against them no one has time to pity him. Pyo to the rescue?


----------



## haegar (Mar 7, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> btw, i like how noone is commentating at all about the dead false king.  no feels like when ox king bro/sis died.



he didn't have beautiful big horns


----------



## Morglay (Mar 8, 2014)

Back after a 2 week break. Cannot be bothered to go over the: "Pandora confirmed Kim Jong family." So I will post it again.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 8, 2014)

I feel sorry for the Monkey King(fake) him going out like this is a shame.


----------



## haegar (Mar 8, 2014)

as ends go it sucks but he kinda had it coming plotwise, hooked up with the wrong folks to gain power, usurped the hero's throne, fought the hero pretty good, lost, saw the error of his ways, had a good comeback to being a decent guy and fought for the right stuff, then got axed. was kinda to be expected if not in this bad way. 

averse to that the ox king death came out of nowhere cause everybody thought due to her hype and her basically being level with monkey her powers would be as godlike as her bust and she'd yet have a long way to go in the story :/ still not over that shock


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 8, 2014)

haegar said:


> as ends go it sucks but he kinda had it coming plotwise, hooked up with the wrong folks to gain power, usurped the hero's throne, fought the hero pretty good, lost, saw the error of his ways, had a good comeback to being a decent guy and fought for the right stuff, then got axed. was kinda to be expected if not in this bad way.
> 
> averse to that the ox king death came out of nowhere cause everybody thought due to her hype and her basically being level with monkey her powers would be as godlike as her bust and she'd yet have a long way to go in the story :/ still not over that shock



He was never really a bad guy to begin with, he took his job pretty seriously and he did not treat his people like garbage. He just had to do what he was told as the gods were the real people in charge, and its not like he could do anything about it. 

As the flashbacks have made very clear the Monkey king is a massive dick. I would take the Fake Monkey King over the real one any day. 

Also the Ox king shall never die


----------



## haegar (Mar 8, 2014)

well, yeah, hes more complex then I painted him there  didnt say he deserved this end, just that it wasnt so surprising. anyways, real monkey will not always be a massive dick and the false dude has some part in that development...


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 8, 2014)

Also his design is better good, can't deny he looks pretty boss.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 9, 2014)

haegar said:


> well, yeah, hes more complex then I painted him there  didnt say he deserved this end, just that it wasnt so surprising. anyways, real monkey will not always be a massive dick and the false dude has some part in that development...



I don't think the real monkey king will ever stop being a dick. To get him to stop, it took completely wiping out his memories and a reboot into Jin Mori. He was completely retought everything from scratch, by his adoptive grandfather and gained a completely different personality. He's essentially a different person now, who happens to have the monkey kings memories and abilities.


----------



## haegar (Mar 9, 2014)

well the thing with multiple personalities so to speak is they might merge at some point. who can know where this is going now, might be either way. just cause he has been a dick for aeons doesnt mean he has to stay that way...


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 13, 2014)

The titties return. Link removed

This Pandora girl has serious issues. Too much yes in this chapter.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh my sweet Vishnu. Its like somebody took a Big Mac and wrapped it in bacon. So unnecessary, yet so damn good.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 13, 2014)

I just cant seem to care about the god trio, so the effect was lessened on me. Its a pity we don't know anything about the gods, was their goal even explained.

Or should I assume its similar to the journey to the west, where the monkey king acts like a jackass towards the gods until they  had enough of his shit and try to get rid of him?


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 13, 2014)

Dat Pyo being badass again.

And Oxen King came back


----------



## HInch (Mar 13, 2014)

god damn, just god damn


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 13, 2014)

Oh god now we get to see chaps wasted on Pyo :/ He is such a mediocre char.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 13, 2014)

I like the fact that the big bushy tails are gone. probably happened earlier. Lose the eye liner/cosplay gear, keep the fire and he would be a bamf.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey guys, remember when there was this Jin Mo-ri character in this story? Those were good times.

Those gods are kinda underwhelming. I expected them to be stronger.

Pandora is kinda cool.

Not Pyo again. Hate this guy.

Ox-bro is back!


----------



## Blunt (Mar 13, 2014)

Glad Ox King is back.

Still want Pandora Cunt to just get the fuck out of the story already. Terrible character.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 13, 2014)

I hate the pandora char, she is so garbage.
Hope she doesn't join the team but im starting to think Mori is going to start his own new Band of brothers.
Yu-mira and Dan are probably going to form Direct contracts.
There was the implication that the REVOLUTION guy could as well.


----------



## OS (Mar 13, 2014)

The_Evil said:


> Hey guys, remember when there was this Jin Mo-ri character in this story? Those were good times.
> 
> Those gods are kinda underwhelming. I expected them to be stronger.
> 
> ...


I think the ones besides the main god are not real gods. They mentioned losing their powers if he lost his crown.



ensoriki said:


> I hate the pandora char, she is so garbage.
> Hope she doesn't join the team but im starting to think Mori is going to start his own new Band of brothers.
> Yu-mira and Dan are probably going to form Direct contracts.
> There was the implication that the REVOLUTION guy could as well.



Why hate pandora girl?


----------



## TeenRyu (Mar 13, 2014)

Not gonna lie, liked this chapter.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 13, 2014)

OS said:


> *I think the ones besides the main god are not real gods. They mentioned losing their powers if he lost his crown.
> *
> 
> 
> Why hate pandora girl?



I believe they mean't if they lose there crowns then they could lose their powers. Meaning the crowns are what protects them from having there powers potentially sealed or whatever by the Pandora bitch like everyone else who has gone up against her so far.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 14, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> I just cant seem to care about the god trio, so the effect was lessened on me. Its a pity we don't know anything about the gods, was their goal even explained.
> 
> Or should I assume its similar to the journey to the west, where the monkey king acts like a jackass towards the gods until they  had enough of his shit and try to get rid of him?


Well in his lore I don't think jackass is the right word to describe his angered reaction towards the Jade Emperor. 

Born from a rock and thought of nothing less than dirt by the Jade Emperor, he grew up to become able to master multiple mystic arts. Unite all animal, spirit, and demon tribes under his banner. Escape death by removing his name from its records, and collecting a size control staff which was used to control the oceans and wield it as a weapon. 

With feats like that you'd think he'd be nominated for something great, but he got invited to heaven and given the position of cleaning horse shit which ended up making him own them until Buddha had to intervene. Would of been nice if GoH made his background like Journey to the West but I think its a more of "douchebag whom cares only for his own".


----------



## Morglay (Mar 14, 2014)

I quite like the 3 kings. Seem to have some serious teamwork going for them.

Like Pyo. Don't like the fox but meh.

Don't like Pandora, seem to be one of several new lack luster characters. I comfort myself by knowing Mori will tear her a new one when he gets out.

Like goggles and tits. Together they will be epic.

Liked the chapter. Was Good shit son. Fights seem to have a good momentum to them in this series.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 14, 2014)

The first appearance felt an asspull, the second fit super well.  She picks good wives.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Mar 14, 2014)

Anyone else thinks that the Pandora girl is the daughter of the North Korea's spy that help JTJ develop new TD, and the one to who JTJ promised to to get his family out of North Korea to save them?

If that was the case, that would explain why she hates everyone in South Korea so much, specially the ones related to the team that invaded North Korea and made his father look like a traitor and made her family wanted criminals there.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 14, 2014)

Zuhaitz said:


> Anyone else thinks that the Pandora girl is the daughter of the North Korea's spy that help JTJ develop new TD, and the one to who JTJ promised to to get his family out of North Korea to save them?
> 
> If that was the case, that would explain why she hates everyone in South Korea so much, specially the ones related to the team that invaded North Korea and made his father look like a traitor and made her family wanted criminals there.



Hahaha. Would be classic if this was the case, good old JtJ.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 15, 2014)

Drakor said:


> Well in his lore I don't think jackass is the right word to describe his angered reaction towards the Jade Emperor.
> 
> Born from a rock and thought of nothing less than dirt by the Jade Emperor, he grew up to become able to master multiple mystic arts. Unite all animal, spirit, and demon tribes under his banner. Escape death by removing his name from its records, and collecting a size control staff which was used to control the oceans and wield it as a weapon.
> 
> With feats like that you'd think he'd be nominated for something great, but he got invited to heaven and given the position of cleaning horse shit which ended up making him own them until Buddha had to intervene. Would of been nice if GoH made his background like Journey to the West but I think its a more of "douchebag whom cares only for his own".



He was classified as a demon originally, so the gods taking him in is already a big thing. Besides they only took him in because he fought the king of hell to erase his name and *all * his monkey friends from the book of life and death, when it was his time to go. They wanted him to stop causing trouble against the natural order.

And when he threw a tantrum freeing the horses he was meant to guard, they gave him the job of guarding the heavenly garden.
Did you forget the part where he was supposed to guard the peaches. Than he ate all of them, because he wasn't invited to a party, which he than destroyed in his hissy fit.
He knew he was going to be punished for what he did, so he ran away to earth. 

There he caused a rebellion involving all his friends against the gods just to avoid paying for his deeds.
The monkey king was epic and the gods did look down on him, but there is no denying he was a self centered douche if he didn't get his way.

There is also the time when Budha got involved and made a bet with him, whether he can escape from his palm.
Thinking he was safe he wrote on five pillars about how great he was and marked them by urinating on them. The pillars were Budhas fingers by the way.
 That sounds like a Jackass to me


----------



## Morglay (Mar 15, 2014)

Is this book called Journey from the West? I need to buy it.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 15, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Is this book called Journey from the West? I need to buy it.



Close, but no cigar. 

The book is called the Journey to the West and you can read it translated online. Its pretty easy to find actually, since its from around the 16th century if I am not mistaken, so it falls under public domain.

In fact here is a link for you, but there might be even better versions out there, since this is just the first English version that i could find. Its a pity Gutenberg only seems to have the Chinese version, since it usually has all the classics.


----------



## Drakor (Mar 15, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> He was classified as a demon originally, so the gods taking him in is already a big thing. Besides they only took him in because he fought the king of hell to erase his name and *all * his monkey friends from the book of life and death, when it was his time to go. They wanted him to stop causing trouble against the natural order.
> 
> And when he threw a tantrum freeing the horses he was meant to guard, they gave him the job of guarding the heavenly garden.
> Did you forget the part where he was supposed to guard the peaches. Than he ate all of them, because he wasn't invited to a party, which he than destroyed in his hissy fit.
> ...


Well, would you want to live the rest of your life in heaven guarding horses and cleaning after them for eternity only to be upgraded to taking care of their lawn, despite the remarkable feats you achieved in life including defying death itself? No way, you'll definitely protest!



ClandestineSchemer said:


> There is also the time when Budha got involved and made a bet with him, whether he can escape from his palm.
> Thinking he was safe he wrote on five pillars about how great he was and marked them by urinating on them. The pillars were Budhas fingers by the way.
> That sounds like a Jackass to me


----------



## Morglay (Mar 15, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> Close, but no cigar.
> 
> The book is called the Journey to the West and you can read it translated online. Its pretty easy to find actually, since its from around the 16th century if I am not mistaken, so it falls under public domain.
> 
> In fact here is a link for you, but there might be even better versions out there, since this is just the first English version that i could find. Its a pity Gutenberg only seems to have the Chinese version, since it usually has all the classics.



Cheers midears. Going to wait for the hard copy to arrive though, I far prefer reading a book as the screen gives me a headache.


----------



## The_Evil (Mar 20, 2014)

Wow, so Pandora has another, even more OP form.


Also, I miss Jin Mori.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 20, 2014)

Pandora looks cool like that, I don?t like her character but she looks cool.

I don?t care if these guys are OP since I assumed all of this would happen once the Gods and stuff started to appear.

Pyo is being pretty badass but we still need some Mori


----------



## Morglay (Mar 20, 2014)

These attacks seem like fireworks, compared to the nuke that is Mori's staff in the background.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Mar 20, 2014)

Dae-wi proving himself as the best character in the story, again.
Unlike Yu-mira who feels useless with her power, Dae-wi focuses on how to help, despite being a mere human caught in a battle between gods and demons.

Starting to get a bad feeling about the little god brother.  I didn't mind him before, but I am starting to worry about another greed scenario happening.
Since he seems to completely heal the other two, if he does it every single time they get seriously hurt, it will be Greed all over again x2.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 20, 2014)

Not at all, he just heals them, you kill him, everything is over. Greed ate others, healed himself and then acquired new powers, going through a mediocre invinsibility + immortality path.


----------



## OS (Mar 20, 2014)

So why do peopel hate the pandora girl again?


----------



## Morglay (Mar 20, 2014)

No idea, she is a bit bland. Her tie also seems a bit unnecessary.

Not a favourite but not the worst I have seen.


----------



## OS (Mar 20, 2014)

she's pretty new and if anything is set for developement. She seems to have legit reason for her rage.


----------



## OS (Mar 20, 2014)

tbf she was raised in a slave camp since she was probably born and her mother made it clear it's because of her relative that went to south korea without them. Though she does seem to put it aside now.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 20, 2014)

"Fuck... It's this moron again..." Had to be the best part of the chapter.

Did Pyo make it possible for humans to harm the Gods on top of freeing up Charyeok?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Mar 22, 2014)

This comic was so much cooler when there was actually buildup to the fights.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 27, 2014)

Link removed

Great chapter, felt quite long.












R.I.P kid.
Wonder if Dan & Yu-Mi-Ra are going to amp up again. Dan can elevate further by switching to Hatae's mother I would think. Yu-Mi-Ra might be able to form a proper contract with her horseman guy as it seems the Revolution freak will form a contract with that magician thing.
With the executives freed last chapter, and Mori "reborn" things aren't so one-sided anymore. I do wonder however if the circlet on Mori's head is still a seal.
I got a Kubera feel from this chapter where the "King" affects the others of his race.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 27, 2014)

That was fucking badass. Every single thing up until now has been meaningless. Shit just got ramped up.

Not normally an advocator of character deaths but this author has handled them well.


----------



## Solid Dealb (Mar 27, 2014)

Shit just got very real.


----------



## Blunt (Mar 27, 2014)

First really good chapter in a looooooooooooong time.


----------



## luffy no haki (Mar 27, 2014)

It?s been a while since the badassery came back. Fucking Mori just had to come and save the day, although Fake MK died...Best chapter of the current arc by far.


----------



## HInch (Mar 27, 2014)

i like pandora girl's tie.

i feel this needed to be said


----------



## Morglay (Mar 27, 2014)

HInch said:


> i like pandora girl's tie.
> 
> i feel this needed to be said



Well I suppose it lets us know she is a professional.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 27, 2014)

The feels in this chapter.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 27, 2014)

So...remember how I said noone cared about Fake King's death but me?  Yeah, ok...glad to see the author handled that pretty well....


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 27, 2014)

Too lazy to edit, but anyone wanna see Team Best Korea's weak link stengthen up?  He's like ...the only non chaeryok now, non?


----------



## Morglay (Mar 27, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> Too lazy to edit, but anyone wanna see Team Best Korea's weak link stengthen up?  He's like ...the only non chaeryok now, non?



Well Uma doesn't either to be fair. She just had/has treasures.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Mar 28, 2014)

Glad the king is still alive.


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 29, 2014)

Fucking great chapter. Even if the action was really fast paced, the emotions, MoRi return etc was done very, very well.

Interesting to see if MoRi will be full strength or limited a bit.


----------



## synthax (Apr 5, 2014)

Mo Ri  beasting.


----------



## OS (Apr 5, 2014)

God damn, now i wonder how strong the gods were that took him down.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 5, 2014)

Obviously it took mor ethan one and a loooong battle.

Everytime Mori gets serious he is so much of a fucking beast


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 5, 2014)

Fucking lol

"We out number you 100x.How do you respond Monkey King"
*wrecked*
"Your forces are now merely twice the size".

Mori's dialogue was kind of interesting. He says he isn't the monkey king, he's just him...so is he still going by Mori in his head?
Also how will he feel with his Gramps now that he has all this information in his head?


----------



## Heisu (Apr 5, 2014)

Planet level confirmed.


----------



## shadowlords (Apr 5, 2014)

Wow. Much pole. Such monkey.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 6, 2014)

So he really has become close to "Journey to the West" level. Noice.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 6, 2014)

This chap in a nutshell:


----------



## Keino-kun (Apr 6, 2014)

OMG!!!! That chap was amazinggggggg!! 

Dfur jtoegr ofigngoe krotm


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 6, 2014)

"All remaining forces retreat!"


----------



## Heisu (Apr 6, 2014)

Isn't a single nephilim island level+?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 6, 2014)

You would think this three war gods, would be aware of the threat the monkey king poses. 
They were completely dumbstruck at his power, which is odd since his deeds should be legendary.


----------



## yo586 (Apr 6, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> You would think this three war gods, would be aware of the threat the monkey king poses.
> They were completely dumbstruck at his power, which is odd since his deeds should be legendary.



Even the ox king remarked that his feats were well above expectation, so apparently there is something making him way more powerful. I hope its not Mori's attitude or something equally lame.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 10, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 10, 2014)

Pandora girl has to be the most fucking retarded individual I have ever encountered in Korean webtoons.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 10, 2014)

Yeah, she is just....a horrible character.

Still nice that Mori will fight this guy one on one without more interruptions


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't even get her obsession with MoRi.
He isn't even South Korean to begin with.
I mean the whole monkey king thing should have made it obvious to her.

Hell, if you get technical his human persona is  North Korean, just like she is. 
He was born in North Korea after all. Not his fault his adoptive grandparent took him out of the country.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 10, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> I don't even get her obsession with MoRi.
> He isn't even South Korean to begin with.
> I mean the whole monkey king thing should have made it obvious to her.
> 
> ...



Everything would be explained if the father of that girl was the Noth Korean spy that was captured and helped JTJ develop New TK. 

He asked JTJ to get his family out of North Korea before they died. JTJ couldn't do it.

And so that weird girl, as a little girl, was kidnapped and her mother killed. And she was told that her father was a traitor that helped the people of the South and that the ones in the South, specially JTJ and his friends as they were probably said to be the reason why the girl had to suffer for many years and her mother was killed.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 10, 2014)

Now that may be the thing about he robsession...doesn?t explain her retardness


----------



## Zuhaitz (Apr 10, 2014)

It does explain her retardness.  She didn't get a proper education, she was rise so she would became a powerful but retarded assassin of South Koreans.


----------



## OS (Apr 10, 2014)

Don't see why you guys hate pandora girl. I blame more the author for not giving her more background. But from what I've gathered and remember, she was pretty much raised to be that way. You should call her a stupid character if her goal was to save the world and she ended up doing this stuff. But it seems that she wants to destroy south korea which mori represents as the winner of the tourney in south korea and his fighting style is a martial art developed in south korea that was based off north korea. And depending on who the dad is it could change things even more.


----------



## OmniOmega (Apr 10, 2014)

God fucking thank you
I love the fact that I'm not the only one who wants to fucking bash Pandora Girl's brains out.

What a fucking retard


----------



## yo586 (Apr 10, 2014)

OmniOmega said:


> God fucking thank you
> I love the fact that I'm not the only one who wants to fucking bash Pandora Girl's brains out.
> 
> What a fucking retard



She is so bad she is ruining the manga for me.


----------



## OS (Apr 10, 2014)

ou guys are really overreacting.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 10, 2014)

OS said:


> ou guys are really overreacting.



I dont think so at all.
I seriously think she is mentally challenged.
You know if you see a guy randomly blurt out shit like if he was washing dishes and just shouted out "Rasberry Chicken!" at the top of his lungs you'd wonder wtf was going.

She's like that only 10x worse because she isn't watching dishes she's in a fucking fight where her life is at stake as a guy with a giant fucking hammer and his siblings are trying to kill her and everyone else there. She herself is not considered a friend to anyone there as she imprisoned many of them, and killed the Ox King. 

With no friend in sight she decides to in the middle of the fucking fight, focus on the guys who are willing not to attack her...and try to kill them because they know south korean martial arts. "That symbol on your back...fuck this guy with the hammer trying to kill me, im going to attack you".
"Oh shit its the monkey king and he just took out thousands of angels....and attacked the guy who JUST TRIED TO KILL ME. Well better attack him"
Are. You. Serious.

She is completely retarded with absolutely no sense of time & place.

If she had settled her ass down after the cease fire with Pyo I could've put this to rest and I thought that was what she did. We find out this chapter she can't even prioritize threats. Mori should shove the pillar up her ass and expand it.


----------



## OS (Apr 10, 2014)

It could be blind rage and severe lack of morals.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 10, 2014)

Pandora is pretty fucking annoying tbh. We got Mori, Gods, allies and feels. No need for her. 

Luckily, they'll be no more interferences.


----------



## Muk (Apr 11, 2014)

pandora is the angry kid who doesn't get what she wants


----------



## Blunt (Apr 11, 2014)

fuck. the. pandora. cunt.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 11, 2014)

Pandora is terrible.
Really, her mindset is retarded and she annoys me just like cockroach Greed did.


----------



## Muk (Apr 11, 2014)

pandora is a mary sue or deux machina ;p

only reason for her to exist is to setup the second season's situation/setting


----------



## Morglay (Apr 11, 2014)

My body is ready for the power house fight next chapter.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 17, 2014)

Link removed
and like that the tables have turned
"You have 10 minutes"
"thats a lot of time".


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 17, 2014)

Interesting chapter.


----------



## Imagine (Apr 17, 2014)

And the plot thickens. 

The author is going to kick up something even more godly than Mori vs Earth God.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 17, 2014)

Imagine said:


> And the plot thickens.
> 
> The author is going to kick up something even more godly than Mori vs Earth God.



Just registered how Goku vs Frieza on Namek this situation is 

Hopefully Namek blows up with Pandora on it.


----------



## HInch (Apr 17, 2014)

pandora owns you nerds


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 17, 2014)

Well I just got resold on this series.  Let's decide to mash together Mythology.  Note the capitalized m.  I wonder how many other sources the author will pull from.  Probably no more, but if THIS is the universe that it's set in that means it's feasible.  This is what god of war could have done...


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 17, 2014)

HInch said:


> pandora owns you nerds



When even your war god is getting the shit beat out of him, there is no need to point out your still full of it.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 17, 2014)

Ymir for final villain.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 25, 2014)

Link removed
*Crack*

Plenty of time indeed.  I like the lack of complete dominance, but that means escalation will have to happen again.  Oh well, it was nice to see vintage Mori.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 25, 2014)

It was a fun fight even if it could've only ended one way.


----------



## Heisu (Apr 25, 2014)

Jin planet level dura? :


----------



## Morglay (Apr 25, 2014)

Heisu said:


> Jin planet level dura? :



Seemingly so.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Apr 25, 2014)

Surprised this Prince guy was this strong.

Kind of lame that Jin only won due to some weird hax, but a good fight nonetheless.


----------



## Morglay (May 1, 2014)

157 Come get it bitches!  OTP WOOO!


----------



## luffy no haki (May 1, 2014)

Dat Oxen King and the new Pacho


----------



## Morglay (May 1, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> Dat Oxen King and the new Pacho



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Blunt (May 1, 2014)

I don't get it.

Is Uma dead or not?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 1, 2014)

The Ox king is dead yes.

Pretty cool chapter.


----------



## Morglay (May 1, 2014)

Her spirit lives on tho mang.


----------



## Agmaster (May 1, 2014)

Tell me I wasn't the only one hoping for *Greedy* Oxen King Powered Genius?  She made sure to chew well, remember.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 2, 2014)

I didn?t expect it because well...she died.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 2, 2014)




----------



## OS (May 2, 2014)

She doesn't look dead though.


----------



## Morglay (May 2, 2014)

She is a ghost... Well a stick now, she made a Horcrux.


----------



## OS (May 8, 2014)

new chapter on kissmanga. The powerlevels are real. Also, ending foreshadows sexy tymes.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 8, 2014)

I dislike the new Pancho fan design.


----------



## The_Evil (May 8, 2014)

OS said:


> new chapter on kissmanga. The powerlevels are real. Also, ending foreshadows sexy tymes.



While I'm sure she's planning to fuck him up, I'm pretty sure not the good way.


----------



## Morglay (May 8, 2014)

I no longer care about what happens to anything. These fights, these powers, have completed me.


----------



## Agmaster (May 8, 2014)

Fuuuuck Pandora.  Now is not the time.


----------



## Blunt (May 8, 2014)

the old pacho fan was way cooler 

but seung-chul is such a fucking badass


----------



## Morglay (May 9, 2014)

Pyo finally reached ssj3. I could see no make up. Vast improvement was vast.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 10, 2014)

Pyo?s last form was pretty cool. Though... why Pandora shithead why?


----------



## OS (May 15, 2014)

3

here's your back story for pandora, you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 15, 2014)

Still don't give a shit for her or her loser ass mom.
Also their prison seems to have shitty security. 
For a martial art family like hers, escaping should have been a breeze.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 15, 2014)

And it?s shitty enough to keep me without understanding her retardness.


----------



## Morglay (May 15, 2014)

Anybody else get wood when you thought they were going to try and eat them?


----------



## OS (May 15, 2014)

I thought they were going to rape the mom.


----------



## The_Evil (May 16, 2014)

Anybody else thinks that they are giving Pandora a tragic back story as a set up to her changing sides in the future?


----------



## ensoriki (May 16, 2014)

This has been implies forever idgaf cus she is lame as fuk.
Why isn't she mad at the north for being retarded and imprisoning her for no real reason.


----------



## Morglay (May 16, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Why isn't she mad at the north for being retarded and imprisoning her for no real reason.



This would be the thought process of a human being who isn't retarded. We know Pandora does not fit that category.


----------



## OS (May 16, 2014)

Are you askin why North Koreans are sheep?


----------



## OS (May 22, 2014)

just made my mind explode man

new chap out. Haters still gonna hate. Maybe i'd side with you guys if she looked like her first lesbian form but not at this point.


----------



## The_Evil (May 22, 2014)

Yeah, say what you will guys, but I totally understand why Pandora hate South Korea so much. How many times did those guys ruin her life?


----------



## Tempproxy (May 23, 2014)

She has no justifiable reason to hate he south more than the North in fact he should hate the north more. As stated above they are the cause of all her pain and tragedy why not just fuck up both the North and South.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 23, 2014)

Exactly. 
She is completely retarded on all levels, but so was her mother.


----------



## Morglay (May 23, 2014)

She is probably planning to.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 23, 2014)

Are people forgetting that she is still a child when all this shit happened?


----------



## luffy no haki (May 23, 2014)

Meh, her idiocy is still there and nothing changes it. 

In my case I don?t criticize that she hates south korea but that she is so stupid she doesn?t know when to do shit, can?t distinguish when to act and when she is at disadvantage, and pleas eno one use "hate" as excuse for her not knowing how to react at things. 

She waited for years, joined the priests and all of that and her chances of fulfilling her oh so great goal, were fucked up by herself.

Nothing so far explains her retardness.


----------



## Morglay (May 23, 2014)

Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## OS (May 29, 2014)

NEw chapt out

>i told you that gourd cant absorb anyone
>absorbs everyone
i dont get it.


----------



## The_Evil (May 29, 2014)

So he sent the clone... while the real one stayed.


Next chapter:  Mori and Pandora: Lost in space.


----------



## OS (May 29, 2014)

Mori and Pandora on the love rocket


----------



## ensoriki (May 29, 2014)

We can wish him back with the dragon balls.


----------



## Agmaster (May 29, 2014)

OHHHH SHIIIIT I AM SO HYPED FOR THIS MANHWA!  That's not even pointing to long term storlyine and character interaction stuff.  It's been so long since I was hyped for a combat chapter without some irony.  I know, high priest is going to rapestomp a lot of fodder, but...it's going to be not terrible?  because why else would Jin send the clone to the portal?  Also...planet dura++ tanking about to happen by either one of them.  Dumbass Purple's negation ability may be just a bit stronger than I realized.  This guy doesn't care about NLFs.  It's pretty great.


----------



## Morglay (May 29, 2014)

Aren't the Sky Whales living things?


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (May 29, 2014)

God Of High *Z*chool.


----------



## ensoriki (May 30, 2014)

*guitar riff*
Dragon dragon School, Dragon school Z
Dragon dragon rock the dragon
Dragon school Z

Love it.

Mori come back with teleportation Hax plz
Oh and a dead Pandora.


----------



## OS (May 30, 2014)

all these power levels will be the bane of it like dbz


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 30, 2014)

What is the use of his two friends again?
Cause I don't see them contributing shit after this.


----------



## Morglay (May 30, 2014)

Body swap with the clone inc.


----------



## OS (May 30, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> What is the use of his two friends again?
> Cause I don't see them contributing shit after this.



Well there is probably more gods coming so more powerups most likely.


----------



## Agmaster (May 30, 2014)

i expect dan to either hang with the parent or the kid spirit grows.  Megane-kun has lu bu (or his horse) as her avatar, I am not worried.  Unless the manhwa ends because ...how far are we going here?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 6, 2014)

So, the planet exploded, but pandora suppressed it's blast radius?
But why is it still intact?
Daym.


----------



## Rax (Jun 6, 2014)

I laughed :ignoramus

I want to see the other Kings


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 6, 2014)

So her wings are retarded as well.
Se really is making this too easy.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 6, 2014)

Man, she might actually beat mo ri with that hope ability.


----------



## OS (Jun 6, 2014)

"Is he the real jin-mori?" That would be so troll if he actually left his clone to fight pandora


----------



## Rax (Jun 6, 2014)

I'll laugh my ass off if he did


----------



## Nox (Jun 6, 2014)

Picked this a couple of days and I have to say its awesome. The story is nice and the fights are legit. At first I thought GP was a rip off of JJBA stands but turns out their application is different from each other. Jin Mori is an absolute beast.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 7, 2014)

That hope power is pretty cool, but glad they're keeping it strictly martial arts in the last fight.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 19, 2014)

Chapter 164  GET SOME BITCH! GET SOME!!!!


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 19, 2014)

Meh chapter.

The girl is so boring, I just can't seem to care about this fight.


----------



## OS (Jun 19, 2014)

She's not the same without her suit and long hair


----------



## Morglay (Jun 19, 2014)

All I care about is JtJ's tkw being the GOAT. Show her Mori. Smack. That. Bitch.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 20, 2014)

Remember when bitches were bitching "Oh its all magic no kung fu martial arts karate chung chii chong"
Well here it is.

And it's still good.

Only thing is, this chick is butch, she can take a hit, too bad she ugly as hell.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 20, 2014)

She would be beautiful if she stayed pandora mode all her life...

And yeah, while I didn?t complain , I indeed missed my martial arts. This fight?s been awesome so far.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 20, 2014)

I also missed the kicking and punching. JtJ needs to be the strongest though. Otherwise my world will be left in ruin.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 26, 2014)

Aww, mo-ri trying to save his girl


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 26, 2014)

^what chu talkin ?bout?

Also, he acquired precog too or what?


----------



## Morglay (Jun 26, 2014)

Chapter 165 if you aint seen it I think when he grabbed her he was attempting to save her. Maybe from the shockwave? Or stopping her neck from being cut.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 26, 2014)

At least the fight is finally over.  No offense pandora, but this iwas not the time.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jun 26, 2014)

I thought he accidentally cut her in half and is now trying to hold her together, until she heals or something.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 26, 2014)

ClandestineSchemer said:


> I thought he accidentally cut her in half and is now trying to hold her together, until she heals or something.



That. Is. Hilarious. I hope this is the case for now.


----------



## OS (Jun 26, 2014)

did she dieded?


----------



## Blαck (Jun 26, 2014)

OS said:


> did she dieded?



Only if Mo-ri lets go


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 26, 2014)

Morglay said:


> Chapter 165 if you aint seen it I think when he grabbed her he was attempting to save her. Maybe from the shockwave? Or stopping her neck from being cut.



I saw, that?s why I asked the precog thingy.

I was saying because of the _his girl_ part


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 26, 2014)

Man, couldn't mo ri hug her in a better way?
Looks like he is giving her a leg lock.


----------



## OS (Jul 3, 2014)

New chapter out

rip in pepperonis mori.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 3, 2014)

Dammit mo-ri 


*Spoiler*: __ 



though im sure he isn't dead anyway


----------



## Morglay (Jul 3, 2014)

The King was a nice touch.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Jul 3, 2014)

Should have left her in a ditch.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 3, 2014)

Mori y u help her? she is useless in the other side thanks to you as well. Shit is getting wrecked.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 3, 2014)

I already miss this main character.  Why couldn't this happen in something like naruto at the start of part two?


----------



## OS (Jul 3, 2014)

Mori and pandora confirmed otp.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 3, 2014)

Agmaster said:


> I already miss this main character.  Why couldn't this happen in something like naruto at the start of part two?



Because that would've made the manga good


----------



## Morglay (Jul 17, 2014)

Chapter 167  Manly gravestone is manly. 

Is the King actually a God? His conversation with Mubong seemed a bit suspicious.


----------



## OS (Jul 17, 2014)

So this is the end of part 1?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 17, 2014)

So, it finally happened.
Now all we need to do is wait for planet level dimension hopping sun wukong. 

Also dat otp pandoraxmori getting stronger.
Yu mi ra gonna get into the dreaded "f - zone" or what?


----------



## Morglay (Jul 17, 2014)

I didn't think Mori x Mira was a thing? I never felt anything but friend vibes there.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 17, 2014)

Well, i'm pretty sure there's something going on.
Especially at the marriage arc.
Been years since i've read that part though, so eh.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 17, 2014)

I Really didn't get the same feeling from that arc. Like wise has been years since I touched it though.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 17, 2014)

MiraxMori was pretty hinted even for a while after the marriage arc. 

I'm wondering if the King was the father to the Crown Princes or what? The structure for Nox needs to be explained better.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 17, 2014)

~Avant~ said:


> MiraxMori was pretty hinted even for a while after the marriage arc.
> 
> I'm wondering if the King was the father to the Crown Princes or what? The structure for Nox needs to be explained better.



Followers, Priests, Bishops, Archbishops* and the King. Would make sense if the faction protecting the society of the Gods would be led by one. To make sure that the best interests are kept in mind.

*Not sure if the archbishop is a role or if they are all just bishops.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 17, 2014)

I presume the king is human.
As he is jealous of the 5ths age reversal. I dont think that aging process applies to gods as we know them.
After all the crown princes were around when the old Wukong was running about and they did not age.

They're making a pretty big question between whether its a clone or Mori right now...but we know Mori was sliced by the prince. So it shouldnt be a clone, however its strength seems so real... that the king is struggling to restrain him.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 25, 2014)

Line webtoon trans 168

Not sure what to make of the line webtoon translation. Leaving names like Oxen King, Wukong, the 9 tails and the name of Mujin's party untranslated. As well as colloquialisms like "big bro", converting everything into mages - although that is probably just how the oxen speak, then straight after renaming the judges commissioners. Not to sound like too much of a spoiled little bitch but it just felt a bit sloppy at the side of mangacow.

R living in a tent prior to the others joining him as vagabonds.  Excited to see what Walmung's dad can do.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 25, 2014)

lol at all the oxes finding out about meat


----------



## haegar (Jul 25, 2014)

the nox? exploded planet? I forsee kryptonite and stargates in the near future. and I should read the last 12 or so chapters I skiped to take a peek at whats going on


----------



## OS (Jul 25, 2014)

oh that's right, you can only read on a certain site now right?


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 25, 2014)

aint no biggie to me though.
They're really playing this "which Mori is which".


----------



## Blunt (Aug 1, 2014)

Just caught up on like 3 months worth of chapters. 

I have no idea what the fuck is happening. 

What's the thing that happened in the Demon World that Dei Wei is trying to keep secret? How is Uma interacting with the Oxen if she's dead? What seal was the King referring to?


----------



## Morglay (Aug 1, 2014)

Blunt said:


> Just caught up on like 3 months worth of chapters.
> 
> I have no idea what the fuck is happening.
> 
> What's the thing that happened in the Demon World that Dei Wei is trying to keep secret? How is Uma interacting with the Oxen if she's dead? What seal was the King referring to?



The fact that the Mori in the human world might be the clone. I assumed it was because she was fully melded to goggles' bat, so can make herself visible if she needs to. (Last part was obviously speculation.) Nox King is referring to the whole reason why the keys were so important, the seal that prevented humans from killing Gods was unlocked by Pyo - one of the two known keys.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 7, 2014)

mmm what if the clone is actually jin-mori....
Reality is that mori got quite the power spike back in that place but the thing might be because who we saw fight...was Wukong.
Both are actually real...


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 7, 2014)

So rather than making a clone, he split his being in Jin Mori and Sun Wu Kong? sounds interesting but kinda doubt it.

As for recent chapter, why are we having references to greed again?

Still Dan arriving with Q is just awesome.


----------



## OS (Aug 7, 2014)

That barrier is REALLLLLYYYYY convenient.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm not the only one who realizes the creator is a CLAMP fan, right?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 7, 2014)

Are you talking about Card captors?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 7, 2014)

X/1999 actually.  Did CCS have barriers?


----------



## Heisu (Aug 8, 2014)

I really wanna see how powerful the King is.


----------



## OS (Aug 28, 2014)

Wtf why is this on page 5? 


New chapter out,


His sister is all cute and shit and then you see it.




Dat ear


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 29, 2014)

Im glad that the author stopped with all the nonstop action cause that was really killing the series for me. 
Dan was awesome.


----------



## OS (Aug 29, 2014)

This series used to be popular. What happened?


----------



## Morglay (Aug 30, 2014)

I still keep up with it, the recent translations have kind of killed my boner for it.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 31, 2014)

I dont see really much of a difference in trans.

Its wierd how the King shows this empathy, I expected him as more of an asshole.
Which will be a problem because I assume you need to be an asshole to be in his position. R.I.P king.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 31, 2014)

He probably just wanted some company, you know how old people are. 

Dan's sister is a bamf, I hope she plays a role in the grand scheme of things and doesn't just disappear after training her bro.


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2014)

Dan's sister 

she's gonna beat some sense into him


----------



## Morglay (Aug 31, 2014)

I also quite like Mira's new nemesis, like Enso said it is quite strange how these ruthless enforcers of the Gods' rule have taken a liking to the main cast.

Though he is far more reasonable than the King.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 31, 2014)

Morglay said:


> I also quite like Mira's new nemesis, like Enso said it is quite strange how these ruthless enforcers of the Gods' rule have taken a liking to the main cast.
> 
> Though he is far more reasonable than the King.



Thats why we have douche bishop Manduk.
He wasn't amused, when the King went for a stroll around town, so imminent backstabb is imminent..


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 31, 2014)

Dat Dan?s sis


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 31, 2014)

Morglay said:


> I also quite like Mira's new nemesis, like Enso said it is quite strange how these ruthless enforcers of the Gods' rule have taken a liking to the main cast.
> 
> Though he is far more reasonable than the King.



I figure thats Mira's father.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 1, 2014)

Wow, dan's sis is so hot.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 18, 2014)

All my feels for Dan, being called a burden by Mira.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2014)

Sounds more like Mira is just "that" insecure.
"I'm shit so if you're weaker then me then I don't even know what you can do".

It's interesting how this is set-up.

Mori is a God and can probably solo the tourney...but his clone is there....who can probably still solo half the tourney, but they're laying low.
So since the heavy-hitters are absent in their pursuit of their  fellow heavy hitter. Mira gets time to shine among "weak" fighters.

Did not like the mention of Waillord this chapter. Frankly never want to see, or hear of him again.

I hope Beelzebub isn't Greed 2.0...


----------



## Blαck (Sep 18, 2014)

Good lord, Mira called someone useless, that's almost as bad as finding out Sakura is stronger than you


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2014)

OS said:


> This series used to be popular. What happened?



Purple haired North Korean was like a poison.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 18, 2014)

Seems they might actually start explaining some backstory.
Though they will probably cop-out and focus on the stupid competition again.

After the whole planetbusting gods portion, I feel this is just a way to drag the story with filler fights.
Who gives a shit about it, when you have an actual plot in the background which is being ignored.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 9, 2014)

179 long strip mode. Can't stay mad at Mira, her fights are 100% man mode all day son. ALL DAY!


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 9, 2014)

15% power... Level 43.

I knew God Mori was a power up but damn....


----------



## OS (Oct 9, 2014)

I think it's safe to assume though that various others are around that level


----------



## yo586 (Oct 9, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> 15% power... Level 43.
> 
> I knew God Mori was a power up but damn....



Right and factoring in the clone is max ~half as powerful as Mori himself and it makes that level even more ridiculous.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 9, 2014)

That Alexander the Great though

I'm mad he got taken out so casually though


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 9, 2014)

yo586 said:


> Right and factoring in the clone is max ~half as powerful as Mori himself and it makes that level even more ridiculous.



Word but then again...last arc we basically reached Planet Busting DBZ levels.
The Korean Goku aint no joke 

Im waiting for The God of High School Z with Moris son.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 23, 2014)

Chapter 181 Dan... You must be broken, mentally and physically - completely destroyed. So you may rise. Gloriously. Like the phoenix. For you see if there was no ash to rise from a phoenix would just be a bird standing up. Fear not, somehow you shall be glorious once again.


----------



## OS (Oct 23, 2014)

those fighting poses were great. I also wanna see more of the guy and girl kicking ass.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 23, 2014)

Starting to think more hui isn't really a clone of mori jin, but instead wukongs past personality.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Oct 23, 2014)

Anybody else who doesn't care about the new fodders and just wants them to continue the actual plot?


----------



## Morglay (Oct 23, 2014)

I am quite enjoying Mira kicking ass for once in her life.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2014)

A dangerous alliance...


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 23, 2014)

Morglay said:


> I am quite enjoying Mira kicking ass for once in her life.



Word is this the Mira arc or the Dan arc?
We watched Mori go leaps and bounds above his friends to wreck Greed.
This might be Mira's time to sky rocket in levels...but then where will Dan be? Maybe he gets an arc too?

Its kind of nice without Mori, I mean Mori is the man, but you know the author decided to have the side characters remembered instead of making this a Saiyan only affair. He could have done another time skip, but then we wouldn't see how Mira got to where she will be. Implication of the bracelet is that Mori may be over level 200 right now, which is craaaaazy. The clone serves as a nice back-up plan if things get too crazy but shoot lets see the girl grow.

I assume the swordsman she met was her father he'll probably appear this arc. After-all he said come with him or he'll kill her.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2014)

When Dan's eye comes back.  Or the summons.  Or he gets stronger without all of that, your body will not be ready.  The wait sucks but it feels back on track.  Not to mention the new entries weak and strong are putting the main three in peril.  That isn't even looking at the nerd and pretty boy or....team NK.

Seeing side characters actively catch up to the main guy is greatly appreciated.


----------



## OS (Nov 1, 2014)

what happened to everyone following this series?


----------



## Morglay (Nov 1, 2014)

Haven't you asked that question 3 times already?


----------



## OS (Nov 1, 2014)

ill ask every time there is a new chapter and no discussion


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 1, 2014)

OS said:


> what happened to everyone following this series?



Still following it legit every thursday.
However I'm waiting to see how this unfolds I feel like all of this, as "dangerous" as their situation is currently is just the calm.
The Kings son Dante? This is really just an intro to him, we're probably going to see it ramp up. If he is the Kings son then he frankly should have considerable power for his level. Far more then he is potraying. Of course maybe im reaching as Mori,Pyo and Ox-boy are Gods/God-contracted.
I would think the King has some standing near that level.

Maybe im really reaching and Dante while strong isn't even a quarter of Mori's strength that is possible. Jaek tal Taek was supposed to be a big deal when he absorbed the key, I suppose it would be accurate if these "other" people weren't quite that strong. If they aren't that strong then I don't think they're any kind of opposition clone Mori can't face if need be.
I think this is the Mira arc though (well possibly Dans too) so I would think it appropriate if he's only strong enough to be an obstacle that sends them to the next level.

That scientist swabbing Mori Hui is odd but I really doubt we're gonna have Wukong vs Mecha-Wukong. So Im not to worried for the original, and we all know the real Mori is the real bread & butter.

Just want to see how Mira/Dan are handled and I don't know if we all that much info on them that I particularly feel to discuss.
Dans blind in an eye has to overcome it. Either he regains his eye or he's going to be some badass cyclops karate-ka. I would think Hatae would heal him if he had his charyeok available.
As much as I like Dan, Mira really is my primary interest at the moment.

The swordsman subplot in the background who I think is her father, her currently overcoming her insecurities and growing as a fighter in general. She has quite a lot to burden between protecting Mori's identity and Dan. I get we've downscaled in power quite a bit from the absolute chaos of the Namek-saga but this feels so right. You can take it like a Gaiden.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 1, 2014)

I agree, whilst I feel for Dan. Mira and her warrior god-mode is the most interesting plot running right now.

Not sure if I could give less of a fuck about the Japan team, I guess they were introduced to be food for Dante.


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 1, 2014)

pretty much, i want to see the real Mori alreaady though


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 1, 2014)

Gotta see the strong pair show off first


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 3, 2014)

Donte would get wrecked by mori clone next chap.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 6, 2014)

183 This thunder rolls deep and it rolls nasty. 

That prediction sucks, hope Dae doesn't kick the bucket. Wonder how long it is before the Chairman can fulfill another wish...


----------



## luffy no haki (Nov 6, 2014)

we need a change of scenery to Pyo and Oxen King.

Seeing Hui unconscious for two-three chapters isn?t too entertaining despite the small plot advance in here.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 6, 2014)

luffy no haki said:


> we need a change of scenery to Pyo and Oxen King.
> 
> Seeing Hui unconscious for two-three chapters isn?t too entertaining despite the small plot advance in here.



I would like to see how Pyo and the beef are doing, I just feel the supporting cast are going to keep falling behind and be useless  if it ever kicks off in the God's realm. Without some serious development here.

In other news what Japan was saying had me puzzled, do the rest of the world not know about the seal being broken? Or are they in the dark completely about the relationship between the Gods and humans? The fact that they can use borrowed power suggests otherwise, as well as Nox being a global presence. Or did Japan just mean that there are currently no humans strong enough to contend right now?


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 6, 2014)

Mira kicked all kinds of ass. Dem scars.

Kind of annoying how their opponents can all heal so easily.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 6, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Mira kicked all kinds of ass. Dem scars.
> 
> Kind of annoying how their opponents can all heal so easily.



She is becoming my favourite female lead off all time quickly.


----------



## OS (Nov 6, 2014)

those fuckin tits


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 6, 2014)

Dat not blushing while topless.  Boss mode Mira is well on the way.  This manhwa has me by the short and curlies.  Characters I already like (The three) are set and strong enough, the villains are staying interesting, using religion like fuel for the plot, and the partners in crime from the beginning stay mattering.  Dan's got actual peril going on, that is crazy rare for a main to have.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 6, 2014)

OS said:


> those fuckin tits



Have to say I didnt notice any scars at first 

Mori is set 4 lyfe?


----------



## Quuon (Nov 6, 2014)

I got to give props to the homegirl Mira, she's been whooping peoples asses for four whole chapters straight.

I'm also not liking the death flag in this chapter.


----------



## OS (Nov 7, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> Have to say I didnt notice any scars at first
> 
> Mori is set 4 lyfe?



unfortunately they don't have otp chemistry


----------



## Morglay (Nov 7, 2014)

Mira is gonna get herself a harem.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 13, 2014)

once again the creepy ass face


fucking bhudda 

this looks deep. Gaia wtf...

Wot is the king doing here.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 13, 2014)

The King looked awesome when he was younger... So planet Earth is a God/conscious entity? More importantly, how did he manage to impregnate it to create Dante? 

Tathgata the world eater. :rofl

Not sure how Battyman will fair vs The King... Probably going to get wrecked. Did the gem confirm that Mori Hui isn't the real Son Wukong or something? It would make sense for Nox to stomp out the main threats to world domination right now.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 13, 2014)

How is this series so good?


----------



## Morglay (Nov 14, 2014)

It has surprisingly good main characters for a battle series.


----------



## Reo (Nov 14, 2014)

I still want to know what the hell happened tothe Monkey King that caused him to transform into a baby tbh.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 14, 2014)

So King is an actual god? All this time I though he was just the highest ranked priest or something. 

Also, Mori is actually Gaia's son?


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Nov 14, 2014)

Ladies, Raoh is back reetwhy


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 14, 2014)

BTW, what are those Sim crystals that pop up in the background?


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 14, 2014)

If I recall they are monitoring devices
Mira has definately gotten muscular.
I wonder if shes going to seek out her father...or at least I think he is her father.
The King said he saw Wukong die so whats the deal? Now he is sparing him? So then when did he die?


----------



## Morglay (Nov 15, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> If I recall they are monitoring devices
> Mira has definately gotten muscular.
> I wonder if shes going to seek out her father...or at least I think he is her father.
> The King said he saw Wukong die so whats the deal? Now he is sparing him? So then when did he die?



Not sure if she will bother during the tournament... I think she will be stuck to Dae and Hui like a butt plug. I feel like we might see a different style from her though, by hook or by crook. Seems like we are heading into the "form follows function" area of martial arts with her.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Nov 15, 2014)

lol Monkey king got rekt by Buddha.


----------



## The_Evil (Nov 15, 2014)

I thought he killed buddah. I mean what's left of him was pinned to the moon by Yeo Ui.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 15, 2014)

Bhudda wasnt even shown after the fight. For all we know they wiped each other out or the King jumped in right after Goku killed Bhudda.
Dude probably went Super Saiyan Sharingan with 1000 clones on his ass.
Bhudda didnt stand a chance.

This is now officially korean DBZ.


----------



## reaperunique (Nov 16, 2014)

So basically, King is one of the gods that reached enlightenment or something? and the monkey king is just like them, except he didn't reach enlightenment because he is too "rotten"? But where are the other Gods? We have king, the monkey king but what about Gaia or those other dark figures? Also was that last chapter something from the past or the present? Because we saw Jin waking up after that.

One thing does bother me. After all that we have seen how can the Korean team still have issues with others? Didn't they like fight crazy powerful enemies in that other realm? Where do these new foes come from? It's like DBZ. or every other shonen for that matter, a foe has been defeated and another one miraculously pops up.


----------



## ensoriki (Nov 16, 2014)

It was from the past.
We've been getting segments of Mori's past life as Goku/Wukong since the conclusion of the first tournament.

What what I can get.
Gaia created Wukong, or at least he was born on her, so he's technically hers.
King is part of some kind of elite divinity, along with the princes that Mori/Pyo/Ox-dude killed, and the shadowy figures.

They broke some promise to Wukong so he came to beat the shit out of them and they brought out Bhudda to stop him. Instead of being killed the King offered him some kind of deal.

Now present day Clone wakes up after remembering these events from the past.

The inclination we were given some chapters ago is Ragnarok. It seems all the mythological events have some sort of truth to them and so gods of different patheons may appear. All that is going on is ancient dieties or powerful spirits/demons empowering humans for the most part. Some kind of divine war has set this all up


----------



## Morglay (Nov 20, 2014)

185

Shhh, no tears. Only freedom now. 

I like Alex... Don't feed him to Dante please.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 4, 2014)

186/187 Will the real Jin Mori please stand up.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 4, 2014)

Looks like the real mo ri would be summoned.


----------



## Quuon (Dec 4, 2014)

Is... is Jin about to return?

Finally?!


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 4, 2014)

Jin Mo Ri or Sun Wu Kong?   But if he is about to show up so soon, then what are the fox and ox doing?  No, I think the cup is absorbing the lightning cloud.  Daewi is totally this arc's damsel.  Poor Alex being not That strong, too.  Ego break much?


----------



## Morglay (Dec 4, 2014)

Fox and Ox are probably dead or caught by the King.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 4, 2014)

We can?t blame Axel.Even if this mori is a clone,  he is still a freaking god.

Hopefully the real Mori will come back soon, and Daewi will find a way to get over this eye issue. Although having Mira being a beast right and left is good too.


----------



## yo586 (Dec 4, 2014)

I miss Mori kicking ass, but this arc is far better than the last planet busting bizarreness. I'm glad they took a break from him and think the clone is a clever way to do so.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 4, 2014)

King could barely hold down Mori clone.

Pyo and Ox (why cant I remember this dudes name) should be able to compete.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't remember Monkey Mike from the previous chapter, guess it was quite the impression made.  It looks like Mori Clone may be out of special juice.  And 15% or so of his power is now in an enemy's hand.  That means the real Mori is still afk.  So many implications.  Though, I would rather see Michael not go full Berserk and be allied with Doogie.

Oh yeah...new chapter out.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 11, 2014)

That giant body in the moon is Tathagata right?


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah Goku buried his ass on the moon


----------



## Morglay (Dec 12, 2014)

Want to see if Monkey Mike can puke lasers like the Monkey King's pelt could.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 25, 2014)

Chapter in the spoiler.  Don't know what to say.  Well I mean...the power is borrowed from "legends". 
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.webtoons.com/viewer?titleNo=66&episodeNo=190


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 25, 2014)

Bruce Lee? For real?

Can?t wait for Chuck Norris.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 25, 2014)

Now am I to take this that Bruce Lee aint shit or that the person borrowing Bruce Lee's power ain't shit?

I think its a combination of both.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 28, 2014)

Powered through this series in about 4 days...holy fuckin shit, this is so godtier it isn't even funny lol. I was expecting just a good ol fashioned martial arts beat down series...but that quickly changed into over the top insane shit. The action is so godly...it is hard to describe. Special move spamming, amazing art...and they are literally killing gods. Not much filler shit, just straight man-mode beatdown, and I fuckin love it. Not gonna do my usual wall of text that comes with each series I catch up on, because there is no need. I just enjoyed the ride, and now I'm caught up (sadly at a very lame part...clone Jin Mori and whatnot).

Oh well, guess I need to just look forward to the weekly releases of this now (though the translations for the last 40+ chapters have been utter shit compared to the days of EGScans doing it).


Also, Oxen King and Lee Soo-Jin in Pandora form  Jin Mori is totally gonna hit that at some point...


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 28, 2014)

Jin Mori is hitting everything each time they stop filming. 

Just as how Pyo got arrested for flirting with girls younger than him and Wailord was indeed one cutie pie nice guy.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 28, 2014)

We don't speak about Waillord.

This webtoon is one of my favourites. It reminds me of Bleach but I suppose you have to know what I mean, and Dragon ball, while being its own thing. I like it a lot more then Noblesse and Tower of God, feeds my need for crazy shit without feeling as retarded as Noblesse.

I was rereading the ending parts of the namek Oraeguk arc and remembered just why we need to be with Mori-hui Mira and Dan.

Mori, Pyo, Pandora and Ox King arebasically already approaching if  they not have totally entered Moon/planet level with their shit. It was such a huge power boost we got to have people playing catch-up because this arc would be over right now if any of them were here.


Im probably an oddity but I actually want Dan and Mori-Hui to disappear too for a bit. I'm really interested in seeing just how much more Mira is going to grow and while she's currently the power-house of the team Mori-hui feels like an 'eject' button to get away from Mira's development when needed.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 28, 2014)

Yeah, I'm looking forward to more Mira progression. She has always been behind those two for the entirety of the series and recently, it has somewhat been her time to shine. I hope she learns some unbelievably hax shit during this tourney.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 28, 2014)

ensoriki said:


> We don't speak about Waillord.
> 
> Im probably an oddity but I actually want Dan and Mori-Hui to disappear too for a bit. I'm really interested in seeing just how much more Mira is going to grow and while she's currently the power-house of the team Mori-hui feels like an 'eject' button to get away from Mira's development when needed.



Problem is that the only reason Mira is becoming so monstruously awesome is because those two are there since now more than ever they finally need her to the strongest.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 29, 2014)

True but Hui can god mode out. Right now the authors basically burned him 3x over to prevent him from doing so.

When Mira was cutting the Kings son though? Fuark.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 29, 2014)

Mira (for me) used to suck as well. She has steadily become an actual character with her growth and now is approaching top tier, inner fan girl inducing beard mode. I started to respect her after the Pyo fight but she has only got better from there.


----------



## luffy no haki (Dec 29, 2014)

I didn?t really dislike Mira, at first i didn?t mind her though. But after rereading, its not like she was useless or anything indeed although she was supposedly the weakest of the team she?s been fairly strong and useful her own way, just look at what kind of guys have been the ones to beat her:

- Han Dae-Wi
- Park-il Pyo fox mode(she won but with just 32 HP he still kinda trashed her around)
- Female Priest who can only say the word Shit apparently.
- Pandora
- Mabora in a surprise attack.

Aside from Mabora and the priest, all of them are people that have given even Mori a freaking run for his money.

And now she is the beautiful monster we all love..


----------



## Morglay (Dec 29, 2014)

I know she wasn't bad. It was just the other two were so awesome and she just seemed to be there, wallowing non stop. It was stagnant and boring. Was irritating as I had never seen her bring it before so it was hard to tolerate.


----------



## ensoriki (Dec 29, 2014)

She's still wallowing now thats part of why I like this arc.
If we're lucky she'll really grow into herself. It seems being around Dan and Mori has hit her pride a bit and for quite some time. Now that the weights is mostly on her shoulders she's got no choice.
Look at when she told Dan not to join the tournament, it was because she felt if you were weaker then here then you were useless because she didn't even think much of herself.

I hope she is the one who beats Dante.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah, that would certainly be something if Mira was the one who kills Dante in the end.

As for Mira in general, yeah...she has been improving steadily since the beginning. The problem however, is that Dan was above her originally, and is increasing at a much faster rate, and Mori is growing at a fuckin exponential rate. She is quite strong, but in comparison to the bullshit she gets surrounded by, she is definitely lacking. She has had her moments, like Ensoriki said (namely beating Pyo in the tourney), but since then has basically been filler. I have high hopes for this arc and for her progress throughout it.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 1, 2015)

Chapter 191 Alex bringing the feels.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow yeah no kidding...was not expecting that shit. Dude seemed like such a total douche, but that was rough. This fuckin series man lol.

Mira getting that Spiderman/Shinichi upgrade...no more glasses for her. I wonder why Jin Mori's clone doesn't know acupuncture? I assumed he gained all of the knowledge once he became a clone? Oh well...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 1, 2015)

God, the damn feels

As for Mori Hui, I kinda thought it could be possible for him not to know those techniques. I mean He not only acts differently but also doesn?t have all of Jin?s memories, I mean he barely started to know Daewi and Mira and also he didn?t know how the original?s home looked like. 

More than a clone it?s like a long lost twin


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 1, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> God, the damn feels
> 
> As for Mori Hui, I kinda thought it could be possible for him not to know those techniques. I mean He not only acts differently but also doesn?t have all of Jin?s memories, I mean he barely started to know Daewi and Mira and also he didn?t know how the original?s home looked like.
> 
> More than a clone it?s like a long lost twin



Well...I always kinda assumed he knew of Mira/Daewi, he just didn't understand their personality (or how things in this world). He was also so adamant about saving his grandfather that I thought he for sure had memories of all the people Mori knew, so it didn't seem like such a stretch that he wouldn't know all of his techniques (especially since he been shown using many of the skills Mori has).


----------



## Ftg07 (Jan 1, 2015)

This arc is making me feel really bad Daewi I hope he doesnt become blind in both eyes...


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 1, 2015)

be glad if he doesn?t die like that japanese chick said.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 1, 2015)

He knows what Mori lets him know is what I inferred.

He was just supposed to be a clone to ensure everyones safety while he dealt with Pandora.
So when Dan got hurt he was enraged because you know Mori gave him care for them.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 6, 2015)

Whats up with Dan not using his power?

What did i miss, has he even used it all sonce they came back from Monkey Planet.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 6, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Whats up with Dan not using his power?
> 
> What did i miss, has he even used it all sonce they came back from Monkey Planet.



The king fucked up his charyeok + eye.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 8, 2015)

True, he doesn't seemed to have restored his Chary from what we have seen. (From what I remember he needs to pray/do good deeds.) 

Chapter 192 Mebe we won't see Jin Mori again. Feels like we may be heading towards Wukong's actual personality with all this talk of Hui awakening and what not.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jan 8, 2015)

lol Dan and Mori got the full package


----------



## Ftg07 (Jan 8, 2015)

WTF she's wearing the titty  sweater


----------



## The_Evil (Jan 8, 2015)

It's hot item in Japan.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 8, 2015)

So...keyhole eh?


----------



## Darth (Jan 8, 2015)

lol that sweater..

man it would suck if mori hui became the real mori jin.

bring back mori jin pls.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 8, 2015)

Morglay said:


> True, he doesn't seemed to have restored his Chary from what we have seen. (From what I remember he needs to pray/do good deeds.)
> 
> Chapter 192 *Mebe we won't see Jin Mori again. Feels like we may be heading towards Wukong's actual personality with all this talk of Hui awakening and what not*.



That would be super shitty if Jin Mori never returns 

As for this chapter...not much happened really. Mediocre backstory and mild fanservice. I guess the question of if the real Jin Mori dies will the clone become the real one was somewhat interesting.

Hype for next chapter though...Beast time.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 8, 2015)

lol I have seen a ton of pics with those kind a clothes, definitely hot item

It was a transition chapter, with some Fan Service () and some situations that could actually affect the story.

Honestly, i think that probably instead of disappearing, Mori Hui could remain as Mori Jin?s twin


----------



## Morglay (Jan 9, 2015)

Jin Mori is a confirmed clone though. If every time Wukong spawns a clone and dies he haunts the new one until they "awaken" then Mori Hui or the original personality may be what we are stuck with. Either Jin didn't fully awaken or had a strong enough ego to remain as the dominant personality. Not sure if it will happen the same way for Hui (doesn't seem to have a strong enough character) so we might see actual Wukong soon.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 9, 2015)

What i don? understand is that if Jin Mori is a clone, why would he be a baby?


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 9, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> What i don? understand is that if Jin Mori is a clone, why would he be a baby?



Heres the thing.

Dan is wondering what happens if the original dies while a clone is still alive.

Heres some things to wonder

1) Dans hypothesis is wrong
2) If there is no clone, then Wukong fully dies.
3) Wukong didn't die to begin with
4) There were two Wukongs from the start
5) Wukong gave his energy to something else.


Lets say 2) is true. If I recall Wukong died once in Journey to the west and erased his name from the book of death + his friends. This could be why he was still alive to begin with

3) could be explained by him going into "hibernation" and it put him in a child state.

4 and 5) Are actually based on this thing going on with the AMerican teams brother. That guy put some of Mori Hui's dna or blood whatever the fuck into his brother and then he got some of Mori's power. Maybe thats exactly what happened the first time where Mori had a trump card. 

It might be the case that Dan is right and wrong at the same time. Jin Mori is alive, but the original Wukong 'died' and is trying to come back through Mori Hui.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 9, 2015)

Journey to the west is a fair point. Yet if the original body was destroyed (which Mubong all but confirmed.) Then he is just an immortal consciousness waiting to be accepted by a host. What I can't understand is that Jin gained the power and the memories of Wukong but didn't submit to the personality. Was the process of complete rebirth stopped by JtJ claiming Jin Mori from the fur and hatching him prematurely?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 9, 2015)

Mori hui is not jin mori though. 
Different personalities, different everything.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 9, 2015)

but Mori hui was angered when Dae was hurt.

To me that says the clones don't really come into their own until later.
Like...they develop a personality if that makes sense.


----------



## OS (Jan 13, 2015)

late, but lol the sweater.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 13, 2015)

ensoriki said:


> but Mori hui was angered when Dae was hurt.
> 
> To me that says the clones don't really come into their own until later.
> Like...they develop a personality if that makes sense.



Like that makes them have the same per-, wait... It doesn't.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow...was not expecting that ending at all lol. So clone Mori is shitty at kicks and stuff...hmmmmm. Kinda curious to see what is going to happen post-absorbtion. 

Also, Mira matches perfectly with my sig now


----------



## Quuon (Jan 15, 2015)

^ Dat sig.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 15, 2015)

Is this the death of Mori-Hui?
Do it.
I like the bro, for real I do.
But do it anyways.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 22, 2015)

So...Mori-Hui is almost fully engulfed now, and he is starting to see the events on the Moon?  Interesting...

Also, Daewi saving Mira with "Cuddle"


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 22, 2015)

Time out. How the fuck would Mori Hui know what happened on the moon when Jin-Mori was a crystal baby during that period of time?

Or is this not Mori Hui's memory?
...Or is it not Jin Mori's memory?

LoL if Mori Hui is bhudda.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 23, 2015)

Too short. 

Thought it was the American dude's memory being seen by Hui.


----------



## haegar (Jan 23, 2015)

this shit still as confusing as it was couple of months ago?


----------



## Morglay (Jan 23, 2015)

Moreso I would say.


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 23, 2015)

haegar said:


> this shit still as confusing as it was couple of months ago?



It was confusing months ago?

I think GoH is fairly straight forward. Sometimes things definitely aren't understood but that's because it hasn't been explained and it gets explained.


----------



## haegar (Jan 23, 2015)

ensoriki said:


> I think GoH is fairly straight forward.





some time around the group moving to ape kingdom and then with the ever increasing palanetary devastation style moves I lost track of things ...

Ill admit though maybe I didnt read close enough


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 25, 2015)

They beat the princes tasked with demon slaying. Ox king died but her spirit was contracted.
Namek was going to blow. Mori got all of them out.
Pandora wouldn't let Mori leave. Que Goku vs Freiza. Goku saves Pandora too but gets stuck on the exploding planet.

Clone mori who saved everyone on Moris orders is in the real world.
The international GoH finals are happening. Clone Mori, Dan and Mira join, this takes eyes of Park I'll Pyo and the Ox King user who are looking for the real Mori.

The "King" of the organization has his son Dante in the tournament. So both Dante and clone Mori are "gods" among humans. Everyone but the Jpn team tries to kill team Mori.
The American team siphons clone blood to empower/save his brother who he used in experiments to save him from death. The blood transfer drives him mad and gives him the same energy signature as clone Mori.

The organization interprets this as two Sun Wukongs/Moris/Gokus.
The experimental monkey king absorbs clone Mori as clone Mori sees a vision of an event on the moon.

Subplot: The King fucked up Dan's eye and charyeok. Its said Dan will die by a Japanese team prophet.
Dan wants to learn from the karate master charyeok on the japanese team but ends up partially communing with it.

Mira has to protect the team due to clone Mori being only effective with god powers that are limited and Dan being weakened. She had met a robed older male swordsman in her style before who told her to become mentally a monster or she will lose. This swordsman is part of the group that was tasked to kill Pandoras family and community when she was a child.

Pyo and Ox boy checked out Namek and confirmed it exploded. The King begins walking towards them unexpectedly.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 29, 2015)

Wow...that chapter! Holy shit! lol...

The start was absurd though. Neil Armstrong walking on the Moon...and they are JUST now discovering this giant fucking skull and pole? Wtf? There were plenty of missions prior to Apollo 11 that scouted the Moon...so stupid.

Kyoichi, get hype! Dude is so absurdly overpowered...that and Kusanagi, gfg.


----------



## MDave (Feb 1, 2015)

It looks like there is a heavy risk/cost associated with that power though  but he'll probably be okay anyway.

This manwha is amazing, it's got a lot of stuff going for it. The fact it has highschool in its name even though it has nothing to do with highschools is pretty unfortunate though. It can put a lot of potential people off just from reading the name. I wonder how accurate the martial arts is in it?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 6, 2015)

Holy shit...these last 2 chapters were fuckin insane! lol...

Lots of teamwork going on, but goddamn...Kyoichi is a boss (even able to use Yamata no Orochi. Big monkey dude is pretty overpowered though, but it looks like Jin Mori's clone will seemingly end things with him...which I'm alright with.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 6, 2015)

Somethings not right with the clone....dont tell me Dan was right.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 6, 2015)

Dan being right... Too much for my brain to handle.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 12, 2015)

197
Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



So real Mori is just floating in space?


----------



## MDave (Feb 12, 2015)

After reading the last 100 chapters back to back, I can say with confidence that the signs are there for the clone Mori Hui to slowly turn into the real Jin Mori, since it heavily hints towards the real one has died and is in dimension of some sort where he can send and try to awaken Mori Hui's memories with his own. If you remember when Jin Mori went to Oregyuk, he went to get his memories from the jar thing. His memories can be split up and put together. His memories can 'live' in a body of its own after death, which is what looks like what happened to the Monkey King after fighting and losing to the Nox king hundreds of years ago (in a earlier chapter).


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 12, 2015)

I understand your hypothesis. I'm really curious how this will pan out. I can see what you talk about happen but I wouldn't be surprised if the real one were to get back some way.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 12, 2015)

197 Line webtoons ... What is Jin's staff resting on?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 12, 2015)

Christ...that was a pretty intense chapter.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 12, 2015)

Chapter got me riled up. I love how these copies are so powerful and yet probably Jin Mori could single handedly take them.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 13, 2015)

Is that mori or is that the real wukong(?) ?


----------



## Morglay (Feb 13, 2015)

He is in Mori looking clothes from his last fight, he is teaching the clone Taekwondo. probably Jin using Wukong's Jedi mind tricks.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 13, 2015)

Interesting.
Is that Mori Hui's inner world, Jin-Mori, or Wukong? I would assume Jin-Mori since Wukong didn't know Renewal Taekwondo...but then is he dead or trapped in space?


----------



## Morglay (Feb 13, 2015)

I assumed he was lost in space.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 19, 2015)

198 Wow. Brutal and bad ass indeed. Dante has become cool just for that last panel.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 19, 2015)

Am I the only one who feels completely lost after reading a chapter? Or am I just using a bad site to view the series?


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2015)

Nope. we're in the same boat.

I have no idea what I just read, but I enjoyed reading it nonetheless.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 19, 2015)

Dont you read it at Webtoons?

The brother was experimented on by his younger brother trying to preserve his life.
However the DNA sample used to save his brother was the DNA of a clone, it was faulty so the brother lost control of himself.

Mori Hui tried to protect everyone and in turn it seems either Wukong (the original) or Jin Mori (the second) if not both (presuming Mori is dead) communed with Mori Hui to give him power. Given that Mori Hui used Taekwondo, and only Jin-Mori knows renewal Taekwondo ...It's about 90% likely that it was Jin-Mori sending his clone power from wherever he is in Space.

Mori-Hui stopped everything but then Manduk appeared to take the DNA sample. Mori Hui followed Mandak when he tried to teleport away, Mandak then tried to attack Hui but...Hui is in God mode and EZPZ'd everything Mandak did and the Nephilim that he tried to back himself up with.

However the fight ended up charging the crystals that are made from the same thing as the dragon statue that sucked out the monkeys energy back in the Sacred Realm arc.
So it took the energy Mori Hui used during the fight to power up the kings son.
Now the Kings son is able to fight with this Mori Hui who otherwise would've dusted him.
The Kings son then kills the american scientist, so both brothers die in this chapter.

Mandak also recovers and heals the korean team in order to have them kill off the korean team.

This might be the pretext to where Dan "Dies".

I thought this chapter was sick.
The american team is finished, Mori Hui is living up to that Wukong standard of ass whoopin. Dan and Mira vs Korean team.
Mori Hui vs the Kings son Dante.

Only issue I have is we saw Waillord again.


----------



## The_Evil (Feb 19, 2015)

Wait, did Mori seal the Orochi with the same type of ability the Pandora girl used?


----------



## Morglay (Feb 19, 2015)

I was thinking the same thing as Enso. With the Oroichi and Dante against Team Korea it doesn't seem like it will end well for Dan.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 19, 2015)

I think he scared the shit out of him with his presense.
Like when Mori fought the Joker Judge, and the sacred pellet activated, we got that same monkey appearance just in black and white.
That knocked the guy out of Orochi mode.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 19, 2015)

ensoriki said:


> Dont you read it at Webtoons?
> 
> The brother was experimented on by his younger brother trying to preserve his life.
> However the DNA sample used to save his brother was the DNA of a clone, it was faulty so the brother lost control of himself.
> ...


 wouldnt it be against japanese team?....Dan and Mira are the Korean team,right?


----------



## Ftg07 (Feb 19, 2015)

Latest chapter was on point


----------



## Morglay (Feb 19, 2015)

~Avant~ said:


> Am I the only one who feels completely lost after reading a chapter? Or am I just using a bad site to view the series?



Linewebtoon is the best site right now for GoH. Other mangaviewer sites seem to always have panels or even entire pages cut out of it if they aren't in long strip mode.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 19, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> wouldnt it be against japanese team?....Dan and Mira are the Korean team,right?



Yeah thats my bad


----------



## MDave (Feb 19, 2015)

Reading the last 100 chapters again in one marathon is a great way to be up to speed on everything, there is a few mysteries at this point.


----------



## Quuon (Feb 19, 2015)

TGOH's ability to remain consistently hype as fuck is to be respected.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 19, 2015)

Jesus these last few chapters have been fuckin amazing. Not exactly sure how Mori Hui is suddenly getting all this strength, but fuck it...it's awesome!


----------



## Darth (Feb 19, 2015)

So, what's going on with Mori Hui's eye?


----------



## Blαck (Feb 19, 2015)

Is clone Mori the real one now and is he just drawing power from Real Mori? 

Or is this just the effect of those guys opening that portal way back when?


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 19, 2015)

Mori Hui is still a clone by his own admission but who can say the truth about Jin, Wukong and Hui is a mystery.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Feb 19, 2015)

Darth said:


> So, what's going on with Mori Hui's eye?




Nine tails fragment???
Definitely looks like the flames, that guy had.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 19, 2015)

Mori outspeeding bishop teleporting though.


----------



## Keino-kun (Feb 20, 2015)

That last chap!!! 

Hui is growing on me but I still miss Mori.(mainly his personality)


----------



## OS (Feb 20, 2015)

the action's picking up


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 20, 2015)

Still worried about Dan.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 20, 2015)

Darth said:


> So, what's going on with Mori Hui's eye?



I assume it is his evil spotting eye.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 26, 2015)

Chapter 199 Hui going ham, I feel Dante has way more in the tank though.


----------



## luffy no haki (Feb 26, 2015)

Mori Hui getting beast, though yeah i think Dante can offer much more, he most likely just had the guard down.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 26, 2015)

I love this shit so fucking much it hurts.
Felt myself grinning like a mad man.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 26, 2015)

Same here, the fights are always brutal.  

Not looking good for Dan right now though if he has to face off vs team Japan.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Feb 26, 2015)

Dante getting his shit stomped in.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 26, 2015)

Good lord Clone Mori beat that ass 

Hope Dante doesn't just get up and brush it off.


----------



## Morglay (Feb 26, 2015)

If Greed could I am 100% sure the King's son with a ton of stolen power can.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 26, 2015)

God how I wish this series could get animated...these fights are so fuckin amazing.


----------



## ensoriki (Feb 27, 2015)

A purple antagonist on a planet about to implode Vs our Journey to the West based protagonist? Where the protagonist goes missing after the explosion?

I recall a series doing very well and still ticking with a similar situation.

Seems to be like a GoH anime would print money with good animation.


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 5, 2015)

Renaming this  The God of Plot twist.
Mori Hui went dirty with those moves, when he spun that shit around one time and expanded the staff.....brutal.


----------



## Quuon (Mar 5, 2015)

Mira really has come a long ass way.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 5, 2015)

Chapter 200   Shh no tears, only manliness now.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 12, 2015)

Oh shit...the lesser clone usurped Dante :amazed Hopefully this dude can hold out long enough for Mori Hui to go God mode again.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 12, 2015)

Chapter 201 on line Alexander the Great steps up. Lectures on the importance of head control.


----------



## Quuon (Mar 12, 2015)

That boy Alexander coming to save the day.


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 13, 2015)

Been reading this for about half a year now but got a few questions:

Is "The King" a god?
Is the giant skeleton on the moon the guy the Monkey King (cant spell him name lol) wrecked in space?
Why are the gods letting people like Mujin borrow power from them if they're clearly against them?
Is Mori's Grandad still a top tier character strength wise compared to the gods being added in?


----------



## Morglay (Mar 13, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> Been reading this for about half a year now but got a few questions:
> 
> Is "The King" a god?
> Is the giant skeleton on the moon the guy the Monkey King (cant spell him name lol) wrecked in space?
> ...



I think he is a God, that or he is the worlds biggest hypocrite.
Yeah Tathagata is the corpse on the moon.
Mujin Is one of the 6 right? It is clear that the God's have different factions and a few have to be unhappy with the current status quo.
Jin Tae Jin is even more of a threat now that humans have been unsealed. (He could wreck some of the Gods if his body was intact, a Nephilim easy.)


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 13, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> Why are the gods letting people like Mujin borrow power from them if they're clearly against them?
> Is Mori's Grandad still a top tier character strength wise compared to the gods being added in?



1) They're basically at war, all is fair.
2) Not all gods feel the same and
3) Not everything they borrow power from are "gods". 

Apparently humans full power was sealed which is why they wanted the Key so bad so they could be on the level of gods. Park Il Pyo released the seal though. Jin Tae Jin was beating "gods" before the seal was released though. "The Magician" guy from way back also beat a god but he had to nuke the entire tournament zone if you recall to do so with a giant bomb propelled by a meteor... and he died doing so.

The assumption is that with the seal released, Tae Jin will be able to wreck hard, but who can say for certain.


----------



## Kamina. (Mar 13, 2015)

Sweet thanks guys.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 19, 2015)

Chapter 202 Alex has got game. Compensating for lack of power with brains and balls of steel.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 19, 2015)

Christ dude...Alex is such a fuckin boss lol. Also, even more shots of the REAL Jin Mori...HYPE!


----------



## Morglay (Mar 19, 2015)

Didn't want to bring this up before people has finished the chapter: 

Is Alex actually a son of the King? Or was he talking about being a real King in general? Son of another God faction?


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 20, 2015)

I wondered the same thing Morg.

Man What are the figures under Jin Mori? Aliens?


----------



## Morglay (Mar 20, 2015)

It all looked like junk to me... Could be aliens though.


----------



## Morglay (Mar 26, 2015)

203 on Line Well fuck. Are we going to see Hui go ham or will Jin find a way back? As it is looking pretty desperate...


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 26, 2015)

Damn this is getting ridiculous.. It's being dragged out for weeks now. Get it over with already and give us the real Jin back, cause no way in hell that the clone can handle all of them when he was already at his limit with the 1-1.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 26, 2015)

Wow, this chapter was fuckin brutal! Yeah, Team Korea is super fucked lol...the real Jin is going to probably somehow merge with the clone now (or Hui will asspull godmode and save the day somehow). Either way, shit is going down for sure next chapter.

Also...Alex is gone  Damn...he held his own for a while though


----------



## Morglay (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah, Hui is also fighting with 2 broken arms.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 26, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Yeah, Hui is also fighting with 2 broken arms.



lol, yeah...that too.

Here's hoping for either:

Return of REAL Jin

or...

Return of Best-Girl


----------



## Morglay (Mar 26, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Return of Best-Girl



​


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 26, 2015)

....more like Worst Girl.

This had better not be real.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 26, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> *....more like Worst Girl.*
> 
> This had better not be real.



Nah, Mari has fully secured worst-girl status...right along with Orihime/Hinata/Sakura Matou.

...Ok, that was mean. No one is as terrible as Sakura Matou 

The only good thing about Mari is dat keyhole turtleneck...and, I guess she is kinda becoming useful this arc.


Also, how can you consider her to be worst girl? She had a good background, had motivation for doing what she did, was actually strong, and also...she was super fuckin fine 



Morglay said:


> ​



lol...sorry Morglay, I should have worded that differently. Best-ALIVE-Girl...I know your love affair with Oxen Queen (and rightfully so). However, I kinda forgot about her since you betrayed her and changed your set


----------



## ensoriki (Mar 26, 2015)

Did someone just call Frieza the best girl...


----------



## Morglay (Mar 27, 2015)

Ikr? End of days shit.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 9, 2015)

Chapter 204-205 Oh my...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 9, 2015)

Chapter 205

Well..after a week long hiatus (due to writer's block apparently)...we got a new chapter!

Edit: Shit Morg...beat me by 1 minute...



Goddamn...Mori Hui...going Kaio Ken x8, and then x16! GFG!

Edit2: HOLY FUCK THAT WAS EPIC! lol...go on, take more hiatus...cuz that shit was like 6 chapters in one!


----------



## Morglay (Apr 9, 2015)

My beef is that this series whips out so many good fights that I might actually become desensitized to the awesome. IT IS JUST SO MAN MODE ALL THE TIME... Pretty sure I actually grew a beard in the 5 minutes it took to read that. Twice.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 9, 2015)

Holy shit! that was epic!! Daewi finally improving his Karate, Mira Becoming a monster, and then that pressure point Power Up X48.

Anyone else thought Dante being realy annoying in this one chapter?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Apr 9, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> lol, yeah...that too.
> Return of Best-Girl


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 9, 2015)

Jeez...you people are still on that? Please...tell me who is best girl then. Oxen Queen is dead (though I can still see her being somewhat relevant), and Mira was utterly useless for the first 175 chapters (though she is actually important to the plot somewhat now). Who else is there? Literally everyone else is filler...


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 10, 2015)

Lots of face shot this issue.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 10, 2015)

how exactly was Dan near death from losing? He didnt even seem to have any injuries.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 10, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Jeez...you people are still on that? Please...tell me who is best girl then. Oxen Queen is dead (though I can still see her being somewhat relevant), and Mira was utterly useless for the first 175 chapters (though she is actually important to the plot somewhat now). Who else is there? Literally everyone else is filler...



Mira is actually probably the character with most substance in the series. (Well Dan is right up there too.) Being a main character helps with that. This arc has done wonders for her character though. Trying to be the reliable rock Jin was to team Korea whilst struggling with her own issues of self confidence and lack of the automatic win with Jin's presence. All the while pumping ham fights out, improving her technique.

She pulled a Mifune this fight, that promoted her to automatic Goddess of badassery.

Pandora was just a shit. A strong power and nothing else. I can't remember her actual name. She added nothing to the series, just a kill on the actual best girl.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 10, 2015)

Freiza was way too overdramatic for me. Shouting Korea all the damn time. Still better then Waillord and Greed in general though.

This chapter went in. Shame Hui tries but he knows they don't feel for him the same way. I presume its the final stand of a dying replacement.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 10, 2015)

He became more like Jin by the end. He'd do it his way, became an official character. I dig.


----------



## Darth (Apr 10, 2015)

Death flags galore for Mori Hui.

That Original Tech was pretty badass though


----------



## Morglay (Apr 11, 2015)

The complete package.


----------



## Ftg07 (Apr 11, 2015)

Just wondering but how long has this arc been going on for?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 11, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Mira is actually probably the character with most substance in the series. (Well Dan is right up there too.) Being a main character helps with that. This arc has done wonders for her character though. Trying to be the reliable rock Jin was to team Korea whilst struggling with her own issues of self confidence and lack of the automatic win with Jin's presence. All the while pumping ham fights out, improving her technique.
> 
> She pulled a Mifune this fight, that promoted her to automatic Goddess of badassery.
> 
> Pandora was just a shit. A strong power and nothing else. I can't remember her actual name. She added nothing to the series, just a kill on the actual best girl.



Eh...maybe it was because I marathon'd this series (and I assume you have been keeping up on it for quite some time now), but Lee Soo Jin (Pandora) just seemed like a much better character. Maybe if I had read this week to week when that was the current arc, I might agree with you that she is annoying and didn't add anything...but imo she was just a far more interesting character and far more badass than Mira (and she's super hot as well...which is never a bad thing). Mira was literally fodder for the majority of this series...but is now finally starting to become useful...and potentially even awesome.

Oh well...whatever, best-girl debates always end poorly regardless of series. Bring on the Godly ACTION!


----------



## Morglay (Apr 11, 2015)

She was the most interesting antagonist. Which isn't saying much for this series full of piss poor antagonists... She had a catch phrase which I guess is a good thing: "KOREEEEEAAAAAAA!!!!!" 

Did nothing for me though, her fight with Jin was good but it robbed us of one of the series best characters which was a buzzkill. She was a buzzkill. Epitome of the word, she Britta'd hard.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 11, 2015)

This fucking chapter. 
Easily worth three chaps, lol.



On the other hand, just finished the part where alt.milla died so prime milla could return in xillia2 earlier(kind of the same situation with mori jin and hui) and if he is going to die too, then....


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 12, 2015)

You spolin Xillia before I could play it 

Might have to kill ya.


----------



## Blαck (Apr 12, 2015)

De-zam that was amazing


----------



## Morglay (Apr 16, 2015)

205-206 Dat multi block level Mira.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 16, 2015)

So...Mori Hui didn't disappear after this? And in fact...he isn't even clinging to life but basically fully healed?  OK... (or, did Mori Jin take over the body...or something?)

Well, that's the end of that. Dante clone down, asshole bishop bailed...everyone is healed, lol. Alex proposing to Violetta...and saying they should have 8+ kids, what a boss


----------



## Morglay (Apr 16, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Alex proposing to Violetta...and saying they should have 8+ kids, what a boss



Best moment. Compounded by the fact she wanted 11.


----------



## Blunt (Apr 16, 2015)

this shit show is still going?

rofl


----------



## OS (Apr 16, 2015)

damn, all that action.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 16, 2015)

Mori hui, you da real mvp.


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 16, 2015)

Mori Hui!! Ya da man here


----------



## Blαck (Apr 17, 2015)

So wait, is real Mori like a god Mori hui can draw from now?


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 17, 2015)

I dunno...was Naruto a god his clones could draw from?*

...or were his clones a god he could draw from.


----------



## ensoriki (Apr 23, 2015)

Oh snap its back to the find Mori Jin section.

So we've got 
Mira & the other swordsman to resolve.
Dan's recovery...and maybe his death or has his death passed?
What will happen to Mori Hui when its all said and done?
Find Mori Jin.
What the secret about the King is.
What the secret is about the upper divines is.
Getting out of this situation with the King right now.
Wukongs past.
What Mubok is trying to do?
Jin-tae-jin.

Any other loose threads that are being worked on?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 23, 2015)

So everyone is healed...and Team Korea + Team Vatican are in the finals (that will probably be a stomp unless there are any more fuckin interruptions...).

Oxen Queen is back...bet Morglay must be estatic lol. King is overpowered (with his cane at least)...no surprise there. Wonder what Fox dude is gonna do about this...


----------



## Morglay (Apr 23, 2015)

ensoriki said:


> Oh snap its back to the find Mori Jin section.
> 
> So we've got
> Mira & the other swordsman to resolve.
> ...



Mubok = Bak Mu Bong right? He seems to be attempting to set up a coup to overthrow the current ruler of the heavens. Either to take Nox's place with his God/group he supports as rulers of heaven or remove Gods from the equation completely. Either way world domination seems to be the end goal.

Edit: If they do manage to get their hands on that staff then an invasion mission does seem to be a reality for them.


----------



## yo586 (Apr 23, 2015)

Loving this before and after the awful Pandora/other world business. Worried about the power inflation when Jin Mori returns and things pick back up on that front.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 30, 2015)

Focus back to Jin Fucking Joker cracks me up every time he gets panels. Dude gotta get paid. :rofl

King seems to have some pretty useful items stashed away in those folds of old man skin. Isn't it a bit too early for a full blown fight between him and Mori?


----------



## OS (Apr 30, 2015)

>a few more kids to go

what the fuck


----------



## Morglay (Apr 30, 2015)

I remember her saying she wanted 11... Not 12?


----------



## luffy no haki (Apr 30, 2015)

Probably they jsut decided that it had to be a pair number


----------



## Morglay (Apr 30, 2015)

Lol at how they either look like one parent or the other.


----------



## Ftg07 (Apr 30, 2015)

OS said:


> >a few more kids to go
> 
> what the fuck



That was quick

So does anyone have an idea what that brown orb thing that was attacking Jin mori was?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 30, 2015)

Ftg07 said:


> That was quick
> 
> So does anyone have an idea what that brown orb thing that was attacking Jin mori was?



Yeah not entirely sure what that was as well.

Mr. Kim and his part time jobs  Just a few more kids to go for Alex apparently 

Surprised Fox got shit on so hard even after supposedly using full 9 Tails...bad times.


----------



## Morglay (Apr 30, 2015)

Was just hype for the King. He did manage to take down a prime Wukong after all.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 30, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Was just hype for the King. He did manage to take down a prime Wukong after all.



Yeah I suppose that is true...but I was still a little surprised Fox got offpaneled almost instantly even when he went into his strongest form. Oh well, hype hype.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 7, 2015)

Wow, that was a long ass chapter. King v Real Jin...still kinda one-sided (though he used Fox as a hostage). Mira with the Zettai Ryouiki  But Daewi is still going to die apparently?

Christ, everyone is coming outta the woodworks for this fight. Oxen Queen captured by King, and setting a trap...we'll see how this shit goes!


----------



## Morglay (May 7, 2015)

Chapter actual release on Line: Chapter 208-209

OH MY THAT WENT OFF!

I don't think it was that one sided. He used Pyo to end it quick, before he ran out of energy. Chalked it down to combat experience IMO. Either way victory is victory.

Going to have a big conflict instead of a tournament? I hope this one is good unlike the Sage Realm invasion. 

Pandora a shit.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 7, 2015)

Poor ox king....


----------



## Morglay (May 7, 2015)

Yeah, Ox bro is my fav character. 

Yet plot is plot and plot *MUST BE PROGRESSED*. I am willing to sacrifice a fav or two for a decent arc.

I am hoping this one lives up to my expectations. The King being the first competent villain we have encountered in the entire series.


----------



## yo586 (May 7, 2015)

That was a very well done chapter. I am bummed Mori still stuck in space purgatory land, and ox king is caught, but so worth the build up for following arc.
This has done some major recovery from Monkey land arc, loving it right now.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 14, 2015)

Training arc eh? Also, "You need better micro-control skills...like SlayersBoxer" lol. Fuckin Korea and their love of Starcraft...


----------



## Morglay (May 14, 2015)

Chapter in case you missed it Hui seems to have ingrained aggression to members of the 6... I guess it's like Jin who didn't want to be trained in M.A he thought was inferior.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 14, 2015)

ayyyyyy lmao


----------



## Morglay (May 15, 2015)

Next episode = Hui plays SC. 

Learn that micro.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 15, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Next episode = Hui plays SC.
> 
> Learn that micro.



Would be a lot better than a training arc (though, this looks like it should be fairly quick).


----------



## Morglay (May 22, 2015)

210 Making Mira attempt wielding other weapons is an interesting idea.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 23, 2015)

Morglay said:


> 210 Making Mira attempt wielding other weapons is an interesting idea.



Eh...unless that overpowered sword of hers can transform into the shape of any weapon, I don't really see the point. Why train in other weapons when you have access to OP shit?

Mori Jin utterly shitting on that planet lol...good times.


----------



## Kamina. (May 23, 2015)

I don't get this, how are the six members fodders compared to Hui if he was in between a priest & bishops power level?


----------



## Morglay (May 23, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Eh...unless that overpowered sword of hers can transform into the shape of any weapon, I don't really see the point. Why train in other weapons when you have access to OP shit?



Guess because she has never tested any other weapons. Like that guy said, once she knows how they are used she will also be better suited to countering them with her sword in the future.

I assumed that members of the 6's power varied drastically. The magician and this guy seem like they are on entirely different levels. IMO after the tournament Hui is strong enough to bang with a Bishop. He has to be if this is training to beat the King.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 23, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> I don't get this, how are the six members fodders compared to Hui if he was in between a priest & bishops power level?



Well, after that fight with Dante, Mori Hui kinda got some insane powerlevel upgrades. He can basically use all the techniques of Mori Jin now (Kaio Ken x128 + acupuncture bullshit = rigged). The 6 are still stupidly strong, it's just...main char is broken (even his clone).

Also, given that King was coughin up blood at the end there, kinda got a feeling that he is: basically gonna be fucked soon, wont be 100% for final fight, or is going to try and transfer himself into the a cloned Monkey King made by Bishop Whatshisface. So, assuming the former options, and assuming that clones split Mori Jin's power (like the Bishop believes), once they merge, Full Mori will probably be enough to solo King.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 28, 2015)

Jeez...Caliose is pretty adamant about wiping out all of humanity lol. Pretty absurd that they can just call on a "rapture" as long as they get slight approval 

Oh shit...SEXY TIMES APPEARS JUST IN TIME TO SAVE THE DAY!


----------



## The_Evil (May 29, 2015)

Hell yeah, best girl returns! 


Proceed with the ass-kicking.


----------



## Pineapples (May 29, 2015)

Caliose is such a hater. The man is way too overzealous. I'm not sure who I want to kick his ass. Either Mori Hui, Tae-Jin or R would be dandy.

I wonder what the Vatican factions thinks about the whole Nox and Gods situation.


----------



## ensoriki (May 29, 2015)

The power scale here always makes me do a double-take

1. Mori
2. Pyo, Ox-kings host, Pandora
2.5. Mori-Hui.
3. The Six.
4. Mira
4.5. Dan
Is this about right as far as the protagonist side of things?


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 30, 2015)

^Yep

Looks good to me. Although what's with the 2.5?


----------



## Kamina. (May 30, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> ^Yep
> 
> Looks good to me. Although what's with the 2.5?



not an entire tier above


----------



## Tempproxy (May 30, 2015)

ensoriki said:


> The power scale here always makes me do a double-take
> 
> 1. Mori
> 2. Pyo, Ox-kings host, Pandora
> ...



Mori-Hui is currently just as strong as Pyo and Ox-king, he is definitely weaker than Pandora who is above the others listed in two. And Mori grandfather would be in third with the six.


----------



## Morglay (May 30, 2015)

I agree that Pandora with what she has shown is just below Jin Mori. Goggles would get wrecked, unsure of Pyo as he is also a key... If he could turn off borrowed power I guess he would still get wrecked in CQC vs TKW that gave Mori a run for his money.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 30, 2015)

Tempproxy said:


> Mori-Hui is currently just as strong as Pyo and Ox-king, he is definitely weaker than Pandora who is above the others listed in two. And Mori grandfather would be in third with the six.



Da hell he is.

Pyo and Ox king would take Mori to the cleaners.

Ox-king stomped a Bishop and one of the Three Princes. Bishops are around Mori-hui in strength and significantly stronger then most of the six. Pyro is of course on the same level ox king.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 30, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Da hell he is.
> 
> Pyo and Ox king would take Mori to the cleaners.
> 
> Ox-king stomped a Bishop and one of the Three Princes. Bishops are around Mori-hui in strength and significantly stronger then most of the six. Pyro is of course on the same level ox king.



Mori-Hui has got an upgrade from the last arc if you wasn't aware, right now his above a Bishop easily. Ox king might be in the same tier as Pyo but his still weaker. And judging from what Jin Mori did against the king he is also stronger than he was prior to the planet exploding. Mori Hui has made staggering improvements from when he was first introduced and as it stands they are preping him to take on the king and if he does even remotely well then he will be considered stronger than the two.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 30, 2015)

Tempproxy said:


> Mori-Hui has got an upgrade from the last arc if you wasn't aware, right now his above a Bishop easily. Ox king might be in the same tier as Pyo but his still weaker. And judging from what Jin Mori did against the king he is also stronger than he was prior to the planet exploding. Mori Hui has made staggering improvements from when he was first introduced and as it stands they are preping him to take on the king and if he does even remotely well then he will be considered stronger than the two.



He has not shown that he is another level above a Bishop.

One of the six gave him a decent fight and a Bishop is significantly stronger then a member of the six. 

And again Ox king stomped a Bishop and one of the Three princes. Mori Hui can beat a Bishop sure but he sure as hell is not stomping a Bishop. Let alone taking a Prince down with Mid diff like Ox and Pyro did.


----------



## ensoriki (May 30, 2015)

I believe Mori-Hui's inexperience was highlighted against Hobo-six, where he was shown superior but still lacking and humbled himself as a result.

I wouldn't expect him to fair as confidently against Pyo/Ox yet who are more experienced fighters and in respect of their performance back on Namek.

Given that he is going through training right now to take him up another level I think he'll reach them if not go further soon presuming the author isn't going to have them go through any radical growths in strength for this next arc.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 31, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> He has not shown that he is another level above a Bishop.
> 
> One of the six gave him a decent fight and a Bishop is significantly stronger then a member of the six.
> 
> And again Ox king stomped a Bishop and one of the Three princes. Mori Hui can beat a Bishop sure but he sure as hell is not stomping a Bishop. Let alone taking a Prince down with Mid diff like Ox and Pyro did.



The Six fight was not Mori Hui going all out and the Six admited his inferiority, the point of that fight was to highlight Mori Hui weaknesses to ensure he worked on those aspects because he didn't want training from someone weaker. It wasn't based on strength and overall output, like I stated as of now Mori Hui is on or probably above Pyo and Ox King. This is further reinforced by the fact that his probably going to give the king a decent fight as opposed to getting stomped like Pyo and Ox king. Also look what Mori Hui did to Caliose I think his feats have definitely put him on the level of these guys and not below and after his weaknesses are worked on the two from the six believe he would be able to fight the king a feat both Ox King and Pyo failed at.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 31, 2015)

ensoriki said:


> I believe Mori-Hui's inexperience was highlighted against Hobo-six, where he was shown superior but still lacking and humbled himself as a result.
> 
> I wouldn't expect him to fair as confidently against Pyo/Ox yet who are more experienced fighters and in respect of their performance back on Namek.
> 
> Given that he is going through training right now to take him up another level I think he'll reach them if not go further soon presuming the author isn't going to have them go through any radical growths in strength for this next arc.



The fact his inexperienced or lacking in certain fields doesn't make him weaker than the others it just means there is room for improvement and that he can be stronger. Which is the point of the training so he can be a better rounded fighter when he goes up against the king, this doesn't correlate with him being weaker than Ox King or Pyo at current.


----------



## Morglay (May 31, 2015)

The point En is making is that in a fight vs a more experienced, intelligent fighter. (Which both Pyo and Batty are.) Where the strength difference isn't as huge as Hobo6 compared to Hui, it is likely he would lose in his current state.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (May 31, 2015)

Tempproxy said:


> The Six fight was not Mori Hui going all out and the Six admited his inferiority, the point of that fight was to highlight Mori Hui weaknesses to ensure he worked on those aspects because he didn't want training from someone weaker. It wasn't based on strength and overall output, like I stated as of now Mori Hui is on or probably above Pyo and Ox King. This is further reinforced by the fact that his probably going to give the king a decent fight as opposed to getting stomped like Pyo and Ox king. Also look what Mori Hui did to Caliose I think his feats have definitely put him on the level of these guys and not below and after his weaknesses are worked on the two from the six believe he would be able to fight the king a feat both Ox King and Pyo failed at.



The King will destroy Mori Hui let's not kid ourselves now. Pre and post training. 

Dudes a clone. The original is the one that's goings to dance with the king.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 31, 2015)

Morglay said:


> The point En is making is that in a fight vs a more experienced, intelligent fighter. (Which both Pyo and Batty are.) Where the strength difference isn't as huge as Hobo6 compared to Hui, it is likely he would lose in his current state.



Except Pyo isn't as technically skilled as anyone from the six, can't speak for Ox King though as she is older.


----------



## Tempproxy (May 31, 2015)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> The King will destroy Mori Hui let's not kid ourselves now. Pre and post training.
> 
> Dudes a clone. The original is the one that's goings to dance with the king.



It's not about beating the King but holding him of which I think he will successfully do. Hell I wouldn't be surprised if the King is beating by the clone because there should still be stronger antagonists out there in the form of Gods that I am sure Jin Mori will have to deal with. It's obvious where this is going, the clone will get strong enough to a point that when he fuses with Jin Mori it will be an additional power up and make him even stronger than he was in the past.


----------



## Morglay (May 31, 2015)

Tempproxy said:


> Except Pyo isn't as technically skilled as anyone from the six, can't speak for Ox King though as she is older.



Hobo was shown to use tactics, underhanded on the spot tactics as well as his technique. What Pyo lacks in technique he compensates for with intelligence and experience in dealing with RTKw using tricks. That along with 9 tails suggests right now he could take Hui - definitely could with prep. Became less certain post tourny, yet I still think he he takes that fight.


----------



## luffy no haki (May 31, 2015)

What is people fucking saying? If it?s pure technique Pyo is above even the real Mori. As bad a sit sounds what Mori Hui has in his bag is but mere power I doubt he can win against Ox or Pyo right now.

@DD: Nah, they said theyw ere fighting and then they got interrupted so the enemies could gang up on Monkey King.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 4, 2015)

Episode 212

Awww yeah, besto girl saving the day with that glorious Pandora mode. Happy to see sexy times return. That chick Bishop seemed to be a fairly even match though (and damn, she had an adorable face lol). That one guy basically shit his pants when he saw her "angry face" though 

Mori is about to take on the Gatekeeper, SHIT IS GOING DOWN!


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 4, 2015)

Should rename this manga "Full Colour Dragonball with Side Characters and Plot".
FCDSCP for short obviously 

I feel like the author is trying to carve out the personality difference between Mori and Hui more. I really do wonder if Hui is going to "die" at any point. Are we going to keep him around as a Scarlet Spiderman so to speak?

Also Mi-ra is best gurl.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 5, 2015)

Ox bro best girl, Mira 2nd. 

Rest are just extras.

Xiaochen is terrifying... Is that how Koreans see white people? Actually looking forward to her angry face reveal.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 11, 2015)

New chapter Gatekeeper got got, I hope the owners can actually put up a fight. The introduction of another strong God faction would be cool.

Lol at the gun stuck in the ground next to Mira. :rofl


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 11, 2015)

Christ, Mori Jin with the Rock Lee level of weight training lol. Poor Gatekeeper shit himself after seeing that...

Well, Mori Hui seems to be progressing quite nicely. Wonder how Mira is doing though?


----------



## Morglay (Jun 18, 2015)

215 Jin bricking his breeches about Hui vs King seemed uncharacteristic to me. I guess its all hype (not that the King needs it.)


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 18, 2015)

So funny seeing Daewi and King just casually playing Shogi lol. Considering Daewi knew how important King's cane was...I wonder why he chose to tell him about it (er, assuming King didn't just leave it there on purpose)? Coulda just snatched that shit up and made things easymode!

Plan is fully formed, time for the final fight to start!


----------



## Morglay (Jun 18, 2015)

When he used the 3rd eye during their match and spoke about how terrifying kids are I thought he might've he used it to mind read and figure out the semantics of the plan. Thus him leaving the staff and warning Dae to sit this one out was him saying: "Lol, don't even try."


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 18, 2015)

Man, SO many people telling Daewi he is fucked and will probably die...but even so, I still think I'd be kinda shocked if he did in fact die lol.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 18, 2015)

*Ox King....* I...I don't even know what is real anymore.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why is Daewi so damn cocky?  EVERYONE is trying to keep him alive.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't think Daewi is really being cocky? Home boys just being respectful and going out on his terms.
The King could kill him at anytime if Daewi was anyone else he might very well be dead.

Mori trying to warn them that the King isn't on the level they think he is. Now to some extent Mori doesn't know how strong they're getting. On the other hand....Mori's so far above everyone not Pyo/Ox King in the "party" right now they really should garner that if the King is a problem for even Mori right now it might be a straight up massacre if these other guys take him. Dude took on Ox King...Pyo...and then Mor, the three strongest fighters outside of I suppose Pandora (but it looks like she has someone who can fight her).

I wonder if they're going to get Mori through in time but maybe it will be Jin-Tae-Jin who saves the day....


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 18, 2015)

Speaking of Pandora...she wasn't on the little Group A/B plan. Wonder what she is going to do or what role she will play in the upcoming fight?


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 19, 2015)

ensoriki said:


> I don't think Daewi is really being cocky? Home boys just being respectful and going out on his terms.
> The King could kill him at anytime if Daewi was anyone else he might very well be dead.
> 
> Mori trying to warn them that the King isn't on the level they think he is. Now to some extent Mori doesn't know how strong they're getting. On the other hand....Mori's so far above everyone not Pyo/Ox King in the "party" right now they really should garner that if the King is a problem for even Mori right now it might be a straight up massacre if these other guys take him. Dude took on Ox King...Pyo...and then Mor, the three strongest fighters outside of I suppose Pandora (but it looks like she has someone who can fight her).
> ...



Jin Tae-Jin is on the Six level, his not ready to fight these monsters.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 19, 2015)

Jin Tae is above the Six as multiple members of the Six have said. PIS is what got him caught, he was handling Mubong and the Nox members with 1 arm. Didn't the Six take him on as a group and lose anyway?


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 19, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Jin Tae is above the Six as multiple members of the Six have said. PIS is what got him caught, he was handling Mubong and the Nox members with 1 arm. Didn't the Six take him on as a group and lose anyway?



The Six lost because of Jin-Mori, I agree his stronger than all the six individually but his still in the same tier as them.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 19, 2015)

Tempproxy said:


> *The Six lost because of Jin-Mor*i, I agree his stronger than all the six individually but his still in the same tier as them.



Are you sure? I don't remember Mori being mentioned at all. Just acupuncture shuddering at the thought of JTJ. If you could provide a link with them mentioning Mori as the reason for their defeat that would be a valid argument.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jun 19, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Are you sure? I don't remember Mori being mentioned at all. Just acupuncture shuddering at the thought of JTJ. If you could provide a link with them mentioning Mori as the reason for their defeat that would be a valid argument.



Lol I am to lazy to go back and browse through trying to find the exact chapter but the reason the Six lost was because baby Mori did some kind of power burst thing that knocked them all out. I am sure another poster will eventually come in with the evidence.


----------



## Kamina. (Jun 21, 2015)

Tae Jin had fucked up the rest of the 6 and only the wish lady was still standing, Mori did his explosion and the fight ended. Tae Jin would have beaten all of them even without Mori.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 26, 2015)

Chapter 170

This chapter...wtf? lol. Didn't expect a pure slice of life chapter outta nowhere. Mira with the mustache, random people appearing during the soccer match..."Somethings going weird about this webtoon", my thoughts exactly lol. Fuckin Mira helping the enemy team...shit is so absurdly awesome. 174:1...Jesus. If only real life Soccer was even remotely close to as fun as this lol...


----------



## The_Evil (Jun 26, 2015)

WTF just happened? Did I miss something? This chapter was so out of nowhere, like we jumped to a different story. And what's with the ending?  I'm so confused.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jun 26, 2015)

Okay i laughed a lot this time around. Mira

Also the MiraxDaewi was strong at the end.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 26, 2015)

Best Damsel ever.


----------



## ensoriki (Jun 26, 2015)

Why is this webtoon so gewd.


----------



## Morglay (Jun 27, 2015)

Gon go learn some TKW so I can play football like Huey.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 3, 2015)

New Chapter is out

New guy...overpowered as fuck. Also, Herk-form looks the same as he does as Berserker in Fate, lol.

Hmmm...that little background scene with R and Mubong. So...is R actually a double agent or something?

New tournament...get hype!


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 3, 2015)

Mubong told Q to kill him so I wonder.

Also Dat swag, team Korea in suits


----------



## Morglay (Jul 9, 2015)

New chapter. African team > Want to avoid killing >


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 9, 2015)

Love how they don?t like ebing underestimated and yet John is getting his ass beaten right off the bat.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 9, 2015)

I thought the announcer looked similar to the guy that got killed off a long time ago...but Mira and Daewi are both suspicious as well lol. Really hoping Daewi utterly stomps this dude and that the Vatican dude is just playing around as well. Would be kinda pathetic if they get shit on this early into the tournament...


----------



## Morglay (Jul 11, 2015)

He looked just like Judge T. Inb4 evil brother.

Retrospect made T awesome, he was blind and still noticed the bamf that Mira could be.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 16, 2015)

Chapter 218
Holy crap, chapter was awesome, I went gay for Daewi some moments there.


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 16, 2015)

Daewi is awesome. That's all that needs to be said about this chapter.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 16, 2015)

Wow yeah, Daewi totally shit on that entire team...and barely even broke a sweat. Also, he fuckin wrecked that entire team in a SUIT  Guess that training helped a lot more than I thought it would (figured he would win, just didn't imagine a stomp that extreme).

Team Vatican just perma healing the guy fighting lol. That's some serious bullshit right there.

Mira vs Super Girl next chapter...oh boy, dat fanservice incoming.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 16, 2015)

Alright so....Yongje must've took his break to go and research other religions and mythologies.  And if he is accurate as I think he is...I ain't even mad Team Africa got jobbed out to Seonbae Daewi.  He's just too shingihan.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 17, 2015)

The thing that got me this chapter was Judge T. He is a ref in a tournament filled with monsters and magic. Losing his shit over a Brazilian kick.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 17, 2015)

lol that made me crack too, however I would like to think he got surprised at the timing Daewi pulled it rather than the kick itself


----------



## Morglay (Jul 17, 2015)

Dan's fights always seem so brutal. Sorta glad he lost his borrowed power - he brings da ruckus with karate as is.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 17, 2015)

Yeah, and the fact that he got him on the floor reminded me how he doesn?t hesitate on doing shit when it has to be done. It woulda have more impact if he did tha last chick the same as with Mira back in the first tourney.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 17, 2015)

I guess its because he heard the crowds reaction to the first fight and thought better of it. Not 100% on that though. If she decided to get back up I am sure he would've gone deep.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 24, 2015)

219 Korea y u censor freedom?  Dafuq is a God of Fight? Is that a crappy translation of God of War?


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 24, 2015)

^probably, regardless of translation, Tae Jin fits perfectly any way.

Also dat Anna was hot her naming sense was odd tho. Oreo Punch

and Mira was just fucking badass and hot. I love how the guys making this have not left her aside. And now she has a female fan


----------



## The_Evil (Jul 24, 2015)

So many stereotypes in this tournament.  I like Anna tho, she's fun.


So I guess this tournament will be just team Korea stomping everyone until the big battle breaks out. Korea stonk.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 24, 2015)

Mira trying to call out T was priceless too.  

For results of training exhibition matches these past 2 chapters have been on point. 

JTJ for final boss status.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 24, 2015)

Fun fight. Anna had some absurd special moves, lol. That censorship though  Oh well, knew it would happen. Christ, did Mira channel her inner Popeye the Sailor or some shit? Look at those fuckin forearms! Haven't seen Taejin in forever, guess him getting captured is finally going to become plot relevant.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 24, 2015)

Thought Mira was about to be on some Date Masamune type shit


----------



## CrimsonRex (Jul 28, 2015)

Talk about being from the land of the free.


----------



## Morglay (Jul 31, 2015)

220 J-Doggy has different colored legs from her face? Hoping this fight will be a challenge for Mira with all that introduction.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jul 31, 2015)

Hope the same, also wtf a DJ too for real? I have no idea what all of that has to do with fighting tho


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 31, 2015)

Wow...those accomplishments  And oh shit...it's a woman!

Welp, that black ball thing is about to get utterly fucked up I assume...but that seems almost too obvious >.>


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 31, 2015)

*Long and loud gasp*


It's a womaaaaan!  Why does that please me so much?


----------



## Morglay (Jul 31, 2015)

Agmaster said:


> *Long and loud gasp*
> 
> 
> It's a womaaaaan!  Why does that please me so much?



Because she is awesome and seemingly not ass for Mira to smash. (Although we all know she will.)


----------



## Morglay (Aug 6, 2015)

Chapter 221 The crowds reaction at the reveal. 

Hui learning about pride was interesting, I thought him not wanting to learn from Slayerboxer was him being too proud though? Team America would be a good addition to the cast imo. They have already been progressive as fuck and entertaining to watch.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 6, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Because she is awesome and seemingly not ass for Mira to smash. (Although we all know she will.)



You know what?  This is even better.  Fuck it, I did not see this coming.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 7, 2015)

That reveal was pretty surprising lol. Shit got super intense after the body suit was shed. Mira is about to get serious now!

At the end of the chapter...curious what is in the box? The "how could you!?" text bubble is more of a comedic one than a serious one...so I'm assuming the masks are going to look ridiculous.


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 8, 2015)

So J-Doggy just wanted to become a woman? Guess he'll become a woman next time we see him.

Mira has looked slick these past few chapters. She's gotten a lot stronger and probably more to show. That said, they really should try to rotate players during these matches. Otherwise, one member of the team could become fatigued while the others (especially Hui) don't get to warm up for the harder rounds.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 8, 2015)

I think this is team Korea asserting their dominance. By having 1 person solo teams it shows that they are not to be fucked with, whilst giving the remaining members chance to rest. The tournament isn't their end goal and neither Dae or Mira have been pushed too hard yet.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 8, 2015)

Will Hui solo the team with the guy that beat him the other time?


----------



## Morglay (Aug 8, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Will Hui solo the team with the guy that beat him the other time?



He has micro now.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 14, 2015)

222 "Give your flesh, take their bones." Mira wracking up them fans.  

Trying to interpret those last 2 panels. Was King impressed by Hui?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 14, 2015)

Tranny all obsessed on the vanity of a woman.
Meanwhile Mira busy kicking ass and taking names, whatever it takes


Sometimes i like Mori Hui but man sometimes im like who is this punk ass Jin Mori imposter, now is one of those times.

The kings smile at the end conjured a thought in me.
The King keeps making these clone sons "Dante".
Why? To be his legacy? Or is he planning something instead?
Im wondering if a body swap is going to occur and if the King is thinking of using Mori Hui as the body to swap to.
He'll pitch the clones against him one more time and then snatch him.

King will be revealed as captain Ginyu.

Dan will take him out, Mira will take out her father, Jin Mori will take out Tae jin.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 14, 2015)

Hui looked cool there, I would like Mori, Pyo and whoever else to appear in the midst of the tourney and ask to enter as a new team themselves.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 14, 2015)

^ Wouldn't even be fair.
Mori and Pyo can both solo this entire tournament.
They'd probably do rock-paper-scissors for who gets to.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 14, 2015)

Dat J Doggy 3 years later.

Also Mira marry me plz


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 14, 2015)

That was a pretty badass conclusion to the fight. Those fans after the fight  This series is so legit. Also, yeah...that 3 years later J Doggy 

No surprise that Hui utterly wrecked Native American dude (and it appears is solo'n Poland with ease). King is taking an interest for sure.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 14, 2015)

King can't know about the distance thing for the Jin and his clone's power right? 

Everyone wants a bit of that Wukong DNA.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2015)

What is that snake from?  I...guess...man this author just don't give a ...at least he never contradicts himself...right?


----------



## Morglay (Aug 14, 2015)

Hui = Renji. Really though Hui's special Dragon kick/finisher move had a snake addition to it. To me it seemed like an expression of his individual style and personality.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 14, 2015)

I thought he was just using like 2 borrowed powers at the same time or some shit.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 15, 2015)

As far a si know, he can?t use borrowed powers.....since he himself is a god.

I also think that it was a combination, the monkey representing his power a sthe monkey king while the snake being the symbol of his use of martial arts.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 15, 2015)

Jin is the source though so he is technically borrowing from him.


----------



## Quuon (Aug 21, 2015)

Hui clowning these fools.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 21, 2015)

223 Mori gooned these bitches. Wonder how he will handle Herc.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 21, 2015)

So...what was the point of Team Vatican if they just got foddered by a bunch of shitties? I assumed them allying with Team Korea would have SOME sort of purpose...w/e.

Welp, Mori rekt those fuckers hard...onto the finals apparently.


Also, is God of High School officially releasing on Fridays now? For the past month or so it has been that way, but it still shows on Webtoons that it is simply delayed every Thursday?


----------



## Morglay (Aug 21, 2015)

Seems like they can't be bothered to reformat it. I assume it is released on Friday now anyway.

Yeah Mori wrecked a load but I don't think they were shitties. Like team America said, everyone in this tourney is around the same level (with a few standouts.) Argentina seems hype as fuck. I wonder if Hui will try and solo them or let Dan/Mira do some work.


----------



## Kamina. (Aug 21, 2015)

7 Owners storyline seems more interesting tbh, we just had an entire tournament focused on these three fighting.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 22, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Seems like they can't be bothered to reformat it. I assume it is released on Friday now anyway.
> 
> Yeah Mori wrecked a load but I don't think they were shitties. Like team America said, everyone in this tourney is around the same level (with a few standouts.) Argentina seems hype as fuck. I wonder if Hui will try and solo them or let Dan/Mira do some work.



I imagine Mori will take out braces/freckles guy...and the others will also have 1 on 1 fights respectively. Would be pretty dumb if, after Mori get some staff training from one of the 6, that he suddenly shits on freckles & co. with ease.


----------



## Morglay (Aug 22, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> 7 Owners storyline seems more interesting tbh, we just had an entire tournament focused on these three fighting.



This arc isn't about the tournament though. Shit is gonna go off when they start acting out their plan to get the staff. Especially as the King has full knowledge of what they are attempting.


----------



## Quuon (Aug 28, 2015)

It's out 

This next chapter should be interesting.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 28, 2015)

Plot twist Hercules wins and Dan takes out all 3.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 28, 2015)

Oh shit...HE WAS JUST USING A PRACTICE STAFF! INCOMING RAPE! lol. But seriously, Hui is going to wreck this fuckin clown starting next chapter, and it'll be oh so sweet....can't wait.


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 28, 2015)

So that wasn?t real yeoui.

Even more the guy hasn?t even used his actual Sun Wu Kong powers, we already knew it from the beginning but every single one of these losers should be glad that neither Jin Mori nor Pyo are here, like for real, more than badass it would have been really sad seeing those two bullying all these guys.


----------



## Zooted (Aug 28, 2015)

Heracles getting his ass kicked next chapter but I just want Mori Jin to join the tournament.......


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 28, 2015)

Bullying's never badass, even when the victim earns it.  I rather enjoy the scaled down nature of these fights.  It's funny, Dan and Mira babysitting has grown on me and the only reason I really care about the three animals is Ox King.  ...


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 28, 2015)

Dang, I guess the entire tournament was just training for Hui. Not too surprised, but still sick. Pretty eager to see Hercules get destroyed next week.


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 3, 2015)

Heracles about to get fodderized.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 4, 2015)

Ep. 225

Didn't expect him to turn into such a little bitch...assumed with the tauntings shown from his past that he might just overcome it and make for a fair fight. Nah, goes berserker...gets taken over by Hercules, and now shit is really about to hit the fan.

That ending though, lol. "What happens to our plan if Mori Hui loses?" "Dunno."


----------



## Morglay (Sep 4, 2015)

I was sort of hoping he would overcome it too. This author really hates his villains.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 4, 2015)

Hope Hercules wrecks the living shit out of Hui.
Srs, that or a tie.
Mira/Dan should come back in and finish it.


----------



## Zooted (Sep 4, 2015)

I just want Mori Jin to come back


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 4, 2015)

ensoriki said:


> Hope Hercules wrecks the living shit out of Hui.
> Srs, that or a tie.
> Mira/Dan should come back in and finish it.



After having a training arc like that...I would be seriously butthurt if Hui gets his ass kicked by this little bitch.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 4, 2015)

I would hate Hui to lose, Hercules guys is just another annoying prick who got bullied back in the day and a sore loser on top.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 4, 2015)

Yeah like, if he grew from those experiences and stuff...and THEN beat Hui, I would sorta understand (would still be upset, but not as much). As things currently stand, yeah...fuck that, Herk needs to get fucked up badly by Hui.


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 5, 2015)

I was a little annoyed about how Hui kept warning Hercules over and over again. Just knock him out quickly like all the other opponents you faced... Since the match is officially over, the staff could intervene. Hui doesn't need the help but it'd be proper.


----------



## Quuon (Sep 12, 2015)

It's finally out


*Spoiler*: __ 



"Deleted his name from the death note."


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 12, 2015)

Death note

Still why can?t hui ask someone to protect the people? I?m sure someone of the organizers there  can make some sort of barrier so he can raise the power of lightning


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 12, 2015)

luffy no haki said:


> Death note
> 
> Still why can?t hui ask someone to protect the people? I?m sure someone of the organizers there  can make some sort of barrier so he can raise the power of lightning



Because this is bullshit Plot happening. If the audience were safe, Hui would stomp this guy. As it stands now, he's going to block this attack...and either lose, or be in super rough shape.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 12, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> After having a training arc like that...I would be seriously butthurt if Hui gets his ass kicked by this little bitch.



Oh your talking about braceface? I forgot he was in there.
Im talking about Hercules.
Hercules should come down himself in the flesh, fuck this possession shit and wreck Hui.
Then go and Challenge Jin Mori that or Zeus vs Mori.


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 12, 2015)

I thought it was practically like Hercules is there since the ugly kid is blood related?
Moris been fighting people with a fucking pillar


----------



## Tempproxy (Sep 13, 2015)

This fight is epic.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 13, 2015)

Awesome fight. I am getting the sense that they have no chance against the King with their current group.


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 13, 2015)

They don't, Hui will lose and as King is about to kill him or whatever Mori Jin will show up with his new allies or whatever.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 13, 2015)

Yeah, seemed pretty obvious to me that they were entirely fucked without Mori Jin (and Fox guy, and Pandora). Assumed Mira and Daewi would just fight like "vice captain" equivs while Jin/Hui + others faught the big boss.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 18, 2015)

Chapter 227 Holy shit. Baby Hui all man mode now.


----------



## Quuon (Sep 18, 2015)

Damn he did all of that in base? I'm impressed.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 18, 2015)

Hercules was nothing before Hui's glorious brain.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 18, 2015)

Man, Nothing pisses that old man off.  Aside from Daewi. 


@Kamina n Skitz


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 18, 2015)

Christ, the fights in this series are always so goddamn legit. Really glad to see Hui came out with the win using all the training effectively.


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 18, 2015)

Hui kicked ass! It was pretty sick considering that he was half paying attention to Hercules and also the King's Chamber.


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 18, 2015)

That was a really well done chapter, was bordering on the "where to?" teleport scene in the last tournament hype level.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 19, 2015)

This damn shit needs a high budget anime.
Would be drowning in dollars.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 19, 2015)

It's from Korea...so there's a 99.9999% chance it will never get an anime (sadly). So many good Manhwa/Korean Webcomics that would be amazing animes...but Japan just really doesn't like Korea very much, lol.


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 19, 2015)

I doubt it would do that well, the fights are really really good but the plot a lot of the time seems all over the place.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 19, 2015)

To be fair...action > plot the majority of the time in terms of shounen anime popularity. Look at Naruto/Bleach. Maybe at one time their plot was fine, but the primary reason they remained popular was because of the action (and not their nonsensical bullshit plot). Dragonball has terrible plot, but my God, I loved watching the shit outta that when I was a kid. Hell, that's the reason why Summer Blockbusters do so well (Avatar, Transformers, etc.).  Fun series don't need to have amazing plot if the visuals on are point.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 19, 2015)

I am not sure how they would stretch some of these fights into an episode without having to stop with internal monologue or some shit.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 19, 2015)

Glad Hui finally beat this shitheads ass, all the wank wa sthere but IMO hercules was kinda underwhelming to some degree, Dante and that King guy back in the other world had more believable hype and skills.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 19, 2015)

I guess it was because Herc was used to fighting monsters and Hui brain crushed him to hell with technique and tactics.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 19, 2015)

Morglay said:


> I am not sure how they would stretch some of these fights into an episode without having to stop with internal monologue or some shit.



They don't need to.
Let the fight happen and move on to the next event.
Stretching it out would only fuck up the quality.



> I guess it was because Herc was used to fighting monsters and Hui brain crushed him to hell with technique and tactics.


Nah its because braceface can't really handle Hercs power because he is a scrub.
This guy is basically a glorified copy of Hercules where Herc himself is trying to lend him power, instead of him just borrowing it.

So fake-cules vs Fake-wukong and Fake wukong won.


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2015)

I want the battle to end already (it's cool but it became boring) and focus again on Jin Wukong and learn more about his past well, seriously.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 19, 2015)

I have grown to prefer Hui's fighting style to be honest. I think Jin overpowering everyone just coz or using meh abilities when he can't could've got out of hand.


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 20, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> To be fair...action > plot the majority of the time in terms of shounen anime popularity. Look at Naruto/Bleach. Maybe at one time their plot was fine, but the primary reason they remained popular was because of the action (and not their nonsensical bullshit plot). Dragonball has terrible plot, but my God, I loved watching the shit outta that when I was a kid. Hell, that's the reason why Summer Blockbusters do so well (Avatar, Transformers, etc.).  Fun series don't need to have amazing plot if the visuals on are point.



Lots of pseudo-intellectual weirdos watch anime while forgetting its simply cartoons. You can expect a ton of hate against the show because its not "deep" enough for them.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 22, 2015)

Blade said:


> I want the battle to end already (it's cool but it became boring) and focus again on Jin Wukong and learn more about his past well, seriously.



Same here.

I also want to see more of him in the other world and give Tae Jin some screen time too.


----------



## Kamina. (Sep 25, 2015)

I swear the street outside Mori's house has had like half the top tier characters meet up on it.
Have a feeling Hui is going to decline & get absorbed by the new Dante, I was starting to really like him - more than Mira anyway .
Would honestly be so disappointed if I was Hercules, from GOAT demigod to some shitty whiner kid.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 25, 2015)

Hype for this final... Want to see how this shit will end.

Dan better survive, no point killing off your GOAT character.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 25, 2015)

so after lazark died this week, next comes hui and daewi.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 25, 2015)

Surprised Herk was able to get up even after all of that. Glad big-nose dead dude stepped in to stop the fight.

There's no way they are going to die...right? Mori Jin comes back, fusion dance happens, Hui lives (and also, super OP acupuncture to save Daewi as well). Or maybe Hui can sacrifice freckles to save his own life? 

Cute "last meal" at Jin's house though. Too bad things just probably won't work out for everyone


----------



## Blade (Sep 25, 2015)

Inb4 we have a Jin Wukong vs Mori Hui feud.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 25, 2015)

Blade said:


> Inb4 we have a Jin Wukong vs Mori Hui feud.



Was honestly thinking that as well. When people know the end is near, they become desperate. Seems possible that Hui could end up being a villain in exchange for his life


----------



## Blade (Sep 25, 2015)

That would be terrible to be honest.

I mean Hui is a somewhat cool clone of Jin's and shit but seeing him as a potential future villain that would be really bad.

As i said in some of my posts, the series needs to focus soon again on Jin and more of his past.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Sep 25, 2015)

Mori Hui gonna go full Anakin


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 25, 2015)

Blade said:


> That would be terrible to be honest.
> 
> I mean Hui is a somewhat cool clone of Jin's and shit but seeing him as a potential future villain that would be really bad.
> 
> As i said in some of my posts, the series needs to focus soon again on Jin and more of his past.



Not until Jin fights those universal beings in the planet first though.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 26, 2015)

I am going to be SO mad if Daewi goes down.  Especially if Hui's left red handed.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 26, 2015)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Mori Hui gonna go full Anakin



Something terrible just happened...


----------



## louisnn (Sep 26, 2015)

Mori Jin vs. Mori Hui seems inevitable now, but I'm still hoping the author isn't that predictable and has something else planned.


----------



## Morglay (Sep 26, 2015)

Like Hui using this opportunity to get close to the staff?


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 26, 2015)

Don't think Hui will turn against Jin, and Daewi/Mira by extension. While he is very troubled by his situation and the feelings he developed, he doesn't blame Jin for it. 

I could see him be controlled by the King and forced to fight that way. It would be so heartbreaking if Mira and Daewi had to take him out, or if he ends up killing Daewi.


----------



## Blade (Sep 26, 2015)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Not until Jin fights those universal beings in the planet first though.




Imagine Jin Wukong vs Beerus threads, soon.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 26, 2015)

Pineapples said:


> Don't think Hui will turn against Jin, and Daewi/Mira by extension. While he is very troubled by his situation and the feelings he developed, he doesn't blame Jin for it.
> 
> I could see him be controlled by the King and forced to fight that way. It would be so heartbreaking if Mira and Daewi had to take him out, or if he ends up killing Daewi.



The only thing that doesn?t completely make me agree with this is the face Herc guy saw. Looked weird and that tattoo gives off a bad vibe.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 27, 2015)

Blade said:


> Imagine Jin Wukong vs Beerus threads, soon.



Hope those universal beings deliver.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 2, 2015)

229 Mori going ham. 

Oh nope. It's over already... See you next week.


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 2, 2015)

The final owner is going to be brainwashed god mode Taijin vs Mori


----------



## Morglay (Oct 2, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> The final owner is going to be brainwashed god mode Taijin vs Mori




*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck that. Fuck that idea like the fucking captain of the Thai Fuck Team fucking at the fucking Tour de Fuck. 




Don't make a standout fight like that a flashback.


----------



## Blade (Oct 2, 2015)

Brahs.


































































That was a quick chapter.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 2, 2015)

Yeah no shit, felt like nothing really got accomplished. Oh well...


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 2, 2015)

Well, Jin is using his clones to get some knowledge on the enemy....too short of a chapter.


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 2, 2015)

Well either we get Taijin vs Mori or we see Taijin fodderize everyone else lol


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 9, 2015)

Chapter 230

Booster Rocket Speed Upgrade! The audience is awesome during this fight (well, I guess the audience is always fun during the tourneys as well). Looking forward to seeing how he uses that black globule stuff in the upcoming fights.

Oh shit...Il Pyo! The reunion!


----------



## Morglay (Oct 9, 2015)

Different armour modes? Seems like an interesting addition to Mori's kit.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 16, 2015)

Chapter 231

I love how Mori and Ilpyo are just acting like what they are going through is perfectly normal, lol. Also, poor Giant Crab...got Yeoui placed on top like Thor's Mjolnir  

Oh shit! Daewi and Mira...it's happening! That was a pretty cute scene overall. REALLY hoping that during the upcoming fight when Daewi inevitably uses his Borrowed Power that he doesn't die. Who knows, maybe because him and King are so chummy, the feeling that he has that came from his wound will end up being an upgrade?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 16, 2015)

I've always thought that mori and mira was the ship, especially in the earlier parts.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 16, 2015)

Nah man, Mori and Pandora all the way


----------



## Morglay (Oct 17, 2015)

She came for good man seed. She will leave with the best.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 17, 2015)

^Damn right DaewixMira gotta happen.

Also finally we get to see Pyo again


----------



## Zuhaitz (Oct 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



In the end we'll see some romantic development. And It seems that Jin will end up becoming the new god of war and Hoori will betray his team...


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 23, 2015)

Chapter 191

Tajin vs Legit Mori is going to happen, he better not kill Taijin off though.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 23, 2015)

Oh shit! THEY KISSED! IT'S HAPPENING!

Demon Taejin...oh noez. And Hui looks like he might jump ship in order to become his own person


----------



## Morglay (Oct 23, 2015)

Hope they let JTJ stay as a pure strength user and just put his body back in its prime.


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 23, 2015)

Dat kiss 

Anyway, hope Mori Hui doesn?t jump onto King?s ship. While it would make for a nice twist, i don?t want him betraying Mira and Daewi who have been the ones supporting him for real and not treating him as a mere clone.


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 23, 2015)

Hui might just attempt to backstab the king.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 30, 2015)

Chapter 233

Finals are starting! Looks like all the random side characters are starting to move as well. Stone charged to 90%...so close to shit hitting the fan!

Also, lol @ all the Mira fans...they're all horribly overweight otaku lookin fucks.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 30, 2015)

Trusting the motherfucking devil with the Holy Grail. 

Mira bringing in the heavy duty fans. The perpetual hype train going strong.


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 30, 2015)

Nox is asking for a Taijin fodderizing spree, IDK why they're attempting to buff him up & hope he sides with them.
Give the position one of the devoted bishops.


----------



## Morglay (Oct 30, 2015)

I think Taejin level strength is actually required for apotheosis. They wouldn't have gone to such lengths to catch him and get him charged up if anyone could become a legit "God of Fight".


----------



## Pineapples (Oct 30, 2015)

Daewi and Mira's latest moments were so sweet. Glad that she found good seed .

France is sending their captain first? I guess that's not too unusual since Daewi and Hercules did the same thing. Daewi might die but I don't think it will be in this match. The entire tournament seems like an appetizer for the true conflict.


----------



## Kamina. (Oct 30, 2015)

Wait who the hell woke up in the last panel?


----------



## Morglay (Oct 31, 2015)

Kamina. said:


> Wait who the hell woke up in the last panel?



That was goggles - Ox King's waifu.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 6, 2015)

Chapter 234

Oh man, was about to rage...thank God for puppets, apparently. Frenchy got pretty fucked over. Hope once they inevitably beat the puppet team that they get freed simply so he can get his revenge on that cunt, lol.


----------



## Kamina. (Nov 6, 2015)

wow lol, sloots gonna sloot. 
The French guy better get to kill her.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 6, 2015)

Oh my word that got me so bad. That was like single man tear running down my cheek levels of got.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Nov 6, 2015)

What's Rachel doing in God of Highschool


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2015)

Frenchy didn't want revenge tho. He wanted her to love him again... 

Feels kinda cheap to just give the tournament to a team that doesn't deserve it but oh well. Executive's puppets must seriously pack a punch if they're able to trick that many teams an dspectators into thinking they're the real thing.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 6, 2015)

Ikr? Gave me a bit of hope for her power being useful vs the Bishops.


----------



## Pineapples (Nov 7, 2015)

Freddie Mercury said:


> What's Rachel doing in God of Highschool


Rachel is a great comparison. Now that you mention it, the French guy reminds me of Baam; chasing after a backstabbing girl


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 13, 2015)

Chapter 235

Siege is fully underway now. Christ, they really are attacking from every angle. Wonder if Bishop will figure out where Mubong is?


----------



## Morglay (Nov 13, 2015)

Where's Waldo? Homeless addition.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 20, 2015)

Chapter 236

"Fuck you Mandeok!" 

That diversion worked surprisingly well. Can't wait to see this epic showdown (along with the Control Room fight and the King fight).


----------



## Morglay (Nov 20, 2015)

Mubong stylin on niggies. 

Fav chapter in quite a while.

Edit: Can't stop laughing at the fact that he actually sat somewhere and planned this shit out in his mind. Head baller shot caller has earned the title.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 27, 2015)

237 These 2 are the best rivals I have ever seen.


----------



## MDave (Nov 27, 2015)

Really entertaining chapter! That face Mubong made, when he started using his fighting ability was awesome. His character is excellent.

Mori Hui looks torn on what to do, but I reckon he will trick the king into thinking he has taken his side, as a way to get closer to him to get him when he is vulnerable. But probably die in the process, then Mori Jin arrives. Mori Hui won't turn on his friends that have helped him all this time.


----------



## Morglay (Nov 27, 2015)

Mubong has become my favourite in the series with these recent chapters. He was always entertaining but this has been next level. 

Is it just me or does Mandeok seem mad as fuck when they met? The vein on the back of his hand when he shook Mubong's seemed very prominent for some reason.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 27, 2015)

"You and I are on completely different levels." (has 2 swords sticking out of his back)  Assuming King healed him of his ALS and that is why he is so crazy fanatical about this shit. Seemed like a cool dude when he was wheelchair bound though...

Well, Mori Jin made contact with everyone. Big fights coming up!


----------



## MDave (Nov 29, 2015)

If Manduck can survive a giant nuke (that was fused together through alchemy from other nukes) and walk away from it, what can take him down? That's quite a feat to beat.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 4, 2015)

Chapter 238

Christ, so much shit going on this chapter. The good guys look pretty fucked. Two bishops in the A group, and presumably Grandpa in B group (being controlled by King). And on top of all that, a swarm of Priests, and a swarm of Dantes. Yeah, good guys are going to need some super crazy deus ex machinas soon (in the form of real Mori Jin, Fox guy, and Cow Queen).


----------



## Morglay (Dec 4, 2015)

Gotta admit I am disappointed we didn't get to see Mubong go all out vs Mandeok. There were 3 Bishops in the tunnel. Generic white woman, snake guy, and Mandeok.

Sort of hoping R will step up in terms of power after Mubong telling him the main difference between himself and R was the borrowed power match up. Much potentials.


----------



## Quuon (Dec 11, 2015)

It's out


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 11, 2015)

Christ...he completely foddered those guys, lol.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 18, 2015)

Chapter 240

Jeez, blonde Bishop chick is pretty overpowered. Wonder when Mira/Daewi are going to step in and help?


----------



## Kamina. (Dec 18, 2015)

I doubt they will, maybe R double cross here?


----------



## Morglay (Dec 18, 2015)

Yoo that punch was ridiculous. She isn't just a strength user right? I thought we saw her borrowed power before.

The judges are doing quite well so far - I was expecting 2 Bishops to be overkill and dumpster their shit off panel.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 18, 2015)

To be honest, I completely underestimated Bishops at the beginning of this siege. I thought it was only Manduk that was insanely strong (as he kinda has a 'boss aura' to him)...but it turns out all Bishops are OP. We barely got to see Xiao do anything before now, but yeah, this is definitely gonna be a rough fight for the good guys...


----------



## Morglay (Dec 18, 2015)

I am trying to imagine the Jade Emperor sat around the table discussing the future of the planet with a bunch of queefs.  Seems top end judges are stronger than top end priests from that bishop's comment.


----------



## Shunssj (Dec 21, 2015)

Alright so I have a prediction 
the 1st owner or 0th, whatever the strongest is will be the King and that's how Jin and Ilpyo will get back to Earth


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 26, 2015)

Chapter 241

Damn...Red Dragon did some fuckin work! Blonde bishop is OP as fuck though. Managed to fully tank that AND still fight back.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 26, 2015)

"You want to die with me?"
"Lolnope." 10/10


----------



## Quuon (Jan 1, 2016)

242

Daewi is the goddamn man.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 1, 2016)

A soundtrack fitting for the man.


----------



## Ftg07 (Jan 1, 2016)

You guys think Daewi will be able to beat them?


----------



## Morglay (Jan 1, 2016)

I see Dae getting captured and brought into the chamber for some Mexican standoff moment. Which will possibly lead Hui back to his choice of self preservation or follow Jin's programming.


----------



## luffy no haki (Jan 1, 2016)

Ftg07 said:


> You guys think Daewi will be able to beat them?



Well he said it was really over if they caught up tot hem due to level difference regardless being able to fight toe to toe with Charyeok users without problem, so probly he will just get trashed.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 2, 2016)

He has no chance of beating 5 around Judge level opponents solo. (We have seen how combined Judges can take on Bishops so Dae and Mira have no chance.) Seems a bit undramatic for him to be killed here though so he will probably get smacked down and brought along as a prisoner.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 8, 2016)

Chapter 243

Completely forgot about 242 cuz I went to a New Year's party last week...holy shit, that was a pretty insane ending. Daewi, nooooooooooooooooooo!

Now onto 243. That exchange between Mira and Daewi was pretty good. Kinda tropey, but still good. She full on berserker'd it to the control room though...only to find 3 more priests. RIP. She got to meet up with that one dude though, and holy shit does he mean business. Instantly cut down 2 of his own allies, lolwtf? Next week is gonna be legit...


----------



## Morglay (Jan 8, 2016)

Mira is officially Luke Skywalker, she can win this.


----------



## YoBro (Jan 8, 2016)

What do you think?

R.I.P Daewi or Mira will turn into super saiyan and save everyone?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 15, 2016)

Chapter 244

There is no way Mira got cut down...I refuse to believe that is even remotely possible. As for Daewi, holy shit...BEAST MODE ACTIVATED. Haven't been that fuckin hyped for a fight in GoH for a VERY long time. Christ, what a fuckin boss.

Ok, as badass as Daewi currently is, some kinda deus ex machina is going to have to happen to save those two though...cuz they just got super fucked up. Like, either they get saved (possibly by real Mori Jin), or they accomplish their objectives and just kinda die...that would suck ass.


----------



## Morglay (Jan 15, 2016)

I see Mira letting Daddy Vader think she's beaten/dead then slotting the flash drive when he has his guard down.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 22, 2016)

Chapter 245

No Mira or Daewi this week...but we got to see the other group meet up with Kim. Christ, that dude is a beast. This is the first time we've ever really seen him fight, right? Here's hoping it jumps back to Mira/Daewi, or we at least find out if the puppeteer chick is alright, cuz she is awesome, and I don't want her to die


----------



## ensoriki (Jan 22, 2016)

Its the calm before the storm.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 29, 2016)

Chapter 246

Awwwww yeah, it's about to be super sexy Pandora time  Glad to see Jin Taejin get rescued...was worried about his old ass.

Kim is about to utterly destroy everyone, and it will be amazing. That internal dialogue though: "I have to go to the bathroom" and "...I miss my mom" 

Glasses dude finally returns, and with him, Ox Queen! Hey oh!


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jan 29, 2016)

I don't know if Jin Tae Jin will be saved or not, but I know that he'll end up fighting in gods side in the end. In the giant painting he was in the side of the gods.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 29, 2016)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

